# Os locais mas quentes do sur de Espanha



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 14:02)

Vou acompanhar os lugares mais quentes da Espanha (mas nao Canarias) em media anual. 
Somente vou utilizar dados oficiais de AEMET.
A atualização irá fazê-lo uma vez por semana.

Até agora os dados são de 09 de fevereiro até ontem 15 de Fevereiro.


Ayamonte 11,42ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=4549Y&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Huelva 11,61ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=4642E&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Moguer 11,67ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5860E&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

San Fernando 13,43ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5972X&w=1&datos=det

Vejer de la Frontera 12,80ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5995B&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Tarifa 11,91ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=6001&w=1&datos=det

Estepona 13,90ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=6058I&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Fuengirola 14,30ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=6084X&w=1&datos=det

Malaga Puerto 15,14ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=6172O&w=1&datos=det

Motril 12,72ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=6268X&w=1&datos=det

Adra 13,85ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=6277B&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Almería aeropuerto 12,06ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=6325O&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Alboran 15,7ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=6381&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Jerez de la Frontera 12,56ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5960&w=1&datos=det&x=d07&f=tmed

Sevilla aeropuerto 11,74ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5783&w=1&datos=det&x=d07&f=tmed

Morón de la Frontera 11,05ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5796&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Ecija 9,92ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5796&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Murcia 11,64ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=mur&l=7178I&w=1&datos=det

Cartagena 12,40ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=mur&l=7012C&w=1&datos=det

Aguilas 12,12ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=mur&l=7002Y&w=1&datos=det


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 14:55)

Tambien voy a poner los datos oficiales del HNMS de la region de Atenas. Por curiosidad.

Os dados de ontem
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/observation/yesterday_html?&dr_region=ObsAttiki

Atenas Hellinikon 11,9ºC
Elefsina 11,4ºC 
Atenas Aeroporto 9,85ºC

y también los de Creta
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/observation/yesterday_html?&dr_region=ObsCrete

Ierapetra sin dato
Palaiohora 13,8ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 15:13)

Tambien voy a poner los datos de Maspalomas (Islas Canarias). Por curiosidad.

Maspalomas 21,63ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo&l=C689E&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 15:34)

Gracias al foro ingles sabemos los datos de temperatura desde el 9 de febrero en Palaiohora y Ierapetra. Los de Atenas no los podemos saber.

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=241

Palaiohora
Dia 14 13,64ºC
Dia 13 14,85ºC
Dia 12 13,90ºC
Dia 11 14,85ºC
Dia 10 16,01ºC
Dia 9  14,55ºC

Mas el día 15 que ya teniamos. Media Palaiohora del 9 de febrero al 15 de febrero es 14,51ºC

Ierapetra
Dia 14 13,9ºC
Dia 13 13,75ºC
Dia 12 13,00ºC
Dia 11 12,85ºC
Dia 10 15,35ºC
Dia  9  14,05ºC

Del dia 15 no aparece el dato en la pagina de HNMS. Media de Ierapetra del 9 de febrero al 15 de febrero es 13,81ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 15:48)

Aqui está o ranking desde 09 de fevereiro exceto Atenas onde os dados são apenas a partir de 15 de Fevereiro (pero eso la beneficia). Todos são dados oficiais de AEMET e HNMS.

Não surpreendentemente Maspalomas é a mais quente e Atenas a mais fria. Mas esto acaba de empezar y dara muchos giros.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Fev 2011 às 16:24)

Acrescento os dados da ilha de Rodos. Rodos nao é uma ilha geograficamente europea. É asiatica mas politicamente é grega. É curiosidade.

Suprimo os dados do día 9 de fevrereiro e assim todas as estaçaos têm os mesmos dados. A excepçao sao as estaçaos de Atenas das que somente posso encontrar dados desde o día 15 de fevrereiro.

Temperaturas medias de ontem em Grecia. Dados oficiais de HNMS
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/observation/yesterday_html

Temperaturas medias de ontem em Espanha. Dados oficiais de AEMET
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=mur&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed


Os dados desde o dia 10 de fevrereiro de 2011 sao todos dados oficiais de AEMET e HNMS.
Casa em branco é porque AEMET e HNMS nao informan desse dia. A ultima casa é a temperatura media.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Fev 2011 às 16:53)

Me gustaría introducir datos de ciudades de Madeira y Açores. Mas no se como conseguir los datos diarios de esas ciudades!!!!
Alguien puede ayudarme????


----------



## belem (17 Fev 2011 às 17:38)

Ferreiro disse:


> Vou acompanhar os lugares mais quentes da Espanha (mas nao Canarias) em media anual.
> Somente vou utilizar dados oficiais de AEMET.
> A atualização irá fazê-lo uma vez por semana.
> 
> ...




Mas estas temperaturas são o quê?
Temperaturas máximas, médias ou mínimas?
Parece-me que são a média para o dia de ontem.
Este tópico é destinado a falar dos locais mais quentes de Espanha ou da Europa??
Quanto aos rankings não tenho qualquer interesse, sinceramente, embora admita alguma curiosidade, a mim pessoalmente, pouco ou nada me dizem...
E esse forum inglês está pejado de disparates e mentiras sensacionalistas, até me admira que tanta gente vá nessas «cantigas»...
Um ou outro ainda vá, agora gente de nível mais alto é que me faz mais confusão.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Fev 2011 às 17:50)

belem disse:


> Mas estas temperaturas são o quê?
> Temperaturas máximas, médias ou mínimas?
> Parece-me que são a média para o dia de ontem.
> Este tópico é destinado a falar dos locais mais quentes de Espanha ou da Europa??
> ...




Sao as temperaturas medias diarias.

Tienes razon. Es un poco absurdo. Este listado no demuestra nada.

Mas es interesante y divertido ver cuanto mas calidas son Malaga Puerto, Fuengirola y Estepona que Almeria Aeropuerto, Sevilla Aeropuerto y todas las estaciones oficiales de Atenas.

Obrigado.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 15:05)

Temperaturas medias de ontem día 17 de fevrereiro em Espanha. Dados oficiais de AEMET (temperatura media ja calculada)
Canarias
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed
Andalucia
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed
Murcia
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=mur&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed
Valencia
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=val&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed
Baleares
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=bal&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed


Temperaturas de ontem 17 de fevrereiro em Grecia. Dados oficiais de HNMS (temperatura maxima e minima. Há que calcular a temperatura media)
Regiao de Atenas
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/observation/yesterday_html?&dr_region=ObsAttiki
Ilha de Creta
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/observation/yesterday_html?&dr_region=ObsCrete
Ilha de Rodos
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/observation/yesterday_html?&dr_region=ObsAegean_Southern


Assim esta a classificaçao depois. A ultima coluna e a temperatura media desde o día 10 de fevrereiro até o dia de ontem.


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 21:39)

Just for reference the *Warmest Place in the UK *will probably beat both Greece and Spain,why dont you include the UK hotspots as well Dedalus/Fereiro and have a showdown for 3 countries ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Overseas_Territories#Current_overseas_territories

*My money is in Anguila with a mean annual temperature of 27C*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anguilla


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 22:05)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Just for reference the *Warmest Place in the UK *will probably beat both Greece and Spain,why dont you include the UK hotspots as well Dedalus/Fereiro and have a showdown for 3 countries ?
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Overseas_Territories#Current_overseas_territories
> ...



Yes, It's true. Anguila is so hot!!!!
But I do not give a shit the British Overseas' climate.

Si no te gusta este topico no entres. Aquí nadie obliga.


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Fev 2011 às 06:28)

Ferreiro disse:


> Yes, It's true. Anguila is so hot!!!!
> But I do not give a shit the British Overseas' climate.
> 
> Si no te gusta este topico no entres. Aquí nadie obliga.




Αnd why do you care about Greece and not the UK?Is it bsc Greece* has the warmest areas in Europe and makes the Iberian Peninsula look like Antarctica?*

Dedalus27 or Italianboy (or whatever your multiple nicks are),wherever you go,I think you will have nightmares about Palaiohora,Ierapetra and Karpathos.

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=261&posts=270


Here you can see how Greece has all the top spots in Europe after 170 days of data collection.







But I think you should also care about the UK and France bsc they beat Spain in everything in terms of warm climatology.Spain can not compete with the UK and French hotspots.

I would also include Anguilla,St.Martins and Monseratt so we can see how much warmer the UK and France is compared to the African Islands of Spain!What do you say?


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

Como sempre sigo trabalhando com dados oficiais de AEMET (Espanha) e HNMS (Grecia).

Dados oficiais de temperaturas MEDIAS de ontem dia 18 de fevrereiro em Andalucia.





Dados de Canarias
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed

Dados de Murcia
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=mur&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed

Dados de Valencia e Baleares
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=val&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed


Dados oficiais de temperatura maxima e minima de ontem dia 18 de fevrereiro em Atenas e Rodos




Dados de Creta
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/observation/yesterday_html?&dr_region=ObsCrete


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Fev 2011 às 11:12)

Classificaçao desde o día 10 de fevereiro até o día de ontem 18 de fevereiro. Forte diferença entre o sul de Gran Canaria (Maspalomas) e o norte (Las Palmas). Há um vento tipo fohenn em Maspalomas que intensifica as diferenças. Sao os ventos alisios do norte.





Eu nao necesito mentir. Somente tenho que usar os dados oficiais!!!


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 17:12)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Αnd why do you care about Greece and not the UK?Is it bsc Greece* has the warmest areas in Europe and makes the Iberian Peninsula look like Antarctica?*
> 
> Dedalus27 or Italianboy (or whatever your multiple nicks are),wherever you go,I think you will have nightmares about Palaiohora,Ierapetra and Karpathos.
> 
> ...



Hi 

I think that comparison is not really pertinent.
Ultramarine territories, ( such as Montserrat, etc...) shouldn´t be used and Macaronesia ( Azores, Canaries, Madeira on this case) are considered european by the CE, as you can see here: http://ec.europa.eu/environment/nature/natura2000/sites_hab/biogeog_regions/index_en.htm

Caribbean  ultramarine territories ( Tropical realm) are obviously not included on that list. But actually I have seen lots of habitats data and again while Macaronesia is used, Caribbean is NOT used.
Most Azores still lay on the European continental platform and Madeira/Canaries are much closer to Europe than those Caribbean islands.
Madeira and Azores when were found by Portuguese, were wild islands relativelly close, not stolen islands from tribal people or islands far on the other continents.

About the Antarctica joke, I think that we only have data about few places that have weather stations, so we can only say that one point is warmer than the other , we can´t really extrapolate by there, that one country is warmer than the other because of one city data or one point data.
Mostly when you look at Google Earth and see that Portugal, for example, hasn´t a single weather station on it´s warmest areas, right the opposite of Greece. Spain is a bit better than Portugal on this regard, because they have more weather stations, even relatively, but I doubt that they have as many weather stations as Greece on their warmer areas.  So I think that´s too soon to say that one country is warmer than the other, we only can say that «y» place is possibly warmer than « x» place, basing on measurements or even on logic.
There´s no tangible evidence to prove that Iberia is «Antarctida» and Greece is «Africa».
I actually doubt that Greece is warmer than either Portugal or Spain, let alone call others « Antarctida».


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2011 às 11:01)

Os dados oficiais de ontem dia 19 de fevereiro.

En Canarias um dia mais forte diferença entre os sul da ilha (Maspalomas) e o norte (Las Palmas-San Cristobal).
Maspalomas somente teve um dia com temperatura media< 20ºC!!!!





Em Andalucia Malaga Puerto ontem uma temperatura media de 17,7ºC. Alboran 17ºC





As temperaturas oficiais minimas e maximas de ontem em Grecia


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2011 às 11:16)

Classificaçao despois de 10 días de fevereiro.


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2011 às 23:19)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Αnd why do you care about Greece and not the UK?Is it bsc Greece* has the warmest areas in Europe and makes the Iberian Peninsula look like Antarctica?*
> 
> Here you can see how Greece has all the top spots in Europe after 170 days of data collection.
> 
> ...



First of all, i don´t think that comparing 1 or 2 years is something reasonable...to have an idea we should have, at least, 15 years of consistent measuring...

You saying that the Iberian Peninsula is like Antartica when compared to Greece is absurd...the only, but big, difference lays on the average of the Tmin, because the maximum temperature, specialy in summer ( Jun-Sept), isn´t lower, but even higher!

Faro ( 1999-2010)
Tm-18.1º
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...TEM&FMM=1&FYY=1999&LMM=12&LYY=2010&NOREGION=1

Lisboa ( 1997-2010)
Tm-17.4º
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TEM&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab

Athens ( 1998-2010)
Tm-18.7º
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TEM&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab

Rhodes ( 1998-2010)
Tm-19.8º
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...TEM&FMM=1&FYY=1998&LMM=12&LYY=2010&NOREGION=1

Almeria ( 1997-2010)
Tm-19.3º
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...TEM&FMM=1&FYY=1998&LMM=12&LYY=2010&NOREGION=1

Cordoba ( 1999-2010)
Tm-18.5º
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TEM&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab

As you can see...it´s hard to have mean annual temp´s very high in Iberia because between May-Jun and Sept-Oct you have SST´s of 26-28º that make your average of min temp rise to 22-24º, about 5 to 7 degrees less than here...

We have the higher average of Max temp ( mainly inland )...thats almost certain...but the monthly average is destroyed by the min temp....so in the end we have almost equal summers ( both in temperature mean and season lenght)...


----------



## Costa (21 Fev 2011 às 13:05)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Αnd why do you care about Greece and not the UK?Is it bsc Greece* has the warmest areas in Europe and makes the Iberian Peninsula look like Antarctica?*



*August 2010*


----------



## Costa (21 Fev 2011 às 13:08)

*Janeiro 2011*


----------



## Costa (21 Fev 2011 às 13:10)

Iberia had *61%* of the hottest days during August and *74%* of the warmest days during January in Europe. 

Greece had  *23%* of the hottest days during August and *16%* of the warmest days during January in Europe.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2011 às 13:28)

Obrigado pelos dados Costa.

A localizaçao das estacions meteorologicas é muito importante. As minimas mudam muito.
Estive verificando a localizaçáo dessas estacions gregas e todas estao ao lado do mar ou inclusive dentro de uma cidades grande (Atenas).

Malaga Porto tamen esta ao lado do mar. E Malaga Porto é mais quente que Atenas, Rodos e Creta!!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2011 às 13:31)

Temperaturas oficiais de ontem dia 20 de fevereiro.

Temperaturas MEDIAS em Andalucia. Malaga Porto 18ºC!!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Temperaturas MEDIAS em Valencia




Temperaturas maximas e minimas de ontem em Atenas




Temperaturas maximas e minimas de ontem em Creta




Temperaturas em Rodos


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Fev 2011 às 13:41)

belem disse:


> Hi
> 
> I think that comparison is not really pertinent.
> Ultramarine territories, ( such as Montserrat, etc...) shouldn´t be used and Macaronesia ( Azores, Canaries, Madeira on this case) are considered european by the CE, as you can see here: http://ec.europa.eu/environment/nature/natura2000/sites_hab/biogeog_regions/index_en.htm
> .



And so do all the French areas outside France and also Cyprus!Madeira,Azores and and outermost areas of Europe can be considered European by the *EUROPEAN UNION*.

Who cares really?In terms of being accepted in the European continent geographically,only people in Portugal might accept them.In this respect it is Greece who has the warmest areas of the continent on average

I am afraid the Iberian Peninslula can never compete with Greece's hotspots


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Fev 2011 às 13:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Obrigado pelos dados Costa.
> 
> A localizaçao das estacions meteorologicas é muito importante. As minimas cambian muito.
> Estiven verificando a localizaáo dessas estacions gregas e todas estao ao lado do mar ou inclusive dentro de uma cidades grande (Atenas).
> ...



For 10 days!!Give it 365 to watch Greece coming out first!!


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2011 às 13:50)

Classificaçao desde o día 10 de fevereiro. Acrescento Alicante.


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Fev 2011 às 13:51)

Costa disse:


> *Janeiro 2011*



Wait for Karpathos data to be released  In 10 days we will know which was the warmest area of Europe in January on average!


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2011 às 14:04)

Karpathos é outro exemplo de ilha muito mais perto da costa de Turquia (Asia) que da costa de Grecia (Europa). Geograficamente é asiatica. Nao duvido que politicamente é grega.

Qualquer ilha das Canarias, Madeira ou Açores é muito mais quente que Karpathos.


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2011 às 14:23)

stormy disse:


> First of all, i don´t think that comparing 1 or 2 years is something reasonable...to have an idea we should have, at least, 15 years of consistent measuring...
> 
> You saying that the Iberian Peninsula is like Antartica when compared to Greece is absurd...the only, but big, difference lays on the average of the Tmin, because the maximum temperature, specialy in summer ( Jun-Sept), isn´t lower, but even higher!
> 
> ...



I will insist that comparing places using  2 or 3 days data is absurd..but if you want to keep on doing this ridiculous pseudo-cientific conversation let me show you something..

Acording to the Algarve Agrometeorological institute, namely the weather station of Alte-Loulé ( located in a deep valley oriented to the south...so..not representative of Algarve´s climate as a whole..) the maximum temperature ever recorded in January is 27.4º!

Do you have any data like that in any other place of Europe?

Here is the data of that year of 2008, when the station reached 27.4º:

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/images/dados/alt08.pdf
( You can see that the station is in a good position...quite respectant to WMO protocoll)

Here the data from 2007 until today:
http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43

The location of this station is such, that the thermal inversions cause very cold nights ( Jan mean of around 3º with the lowest record of-5.5º, and mean values of August only around 17º), but very high maximum temperatures...with January mean around 18º-19º and August mean around 35º.
Also the values are incredibly sustained and regular as the location is very sheltered...
*Isn´t this spectacular?!*
Yes it is...but it´s also a microclimatic reality that can´t be extrapolated to the remaining territory

Here data from Cacela, near Tavira, wich is far more representative of SE Algarve coastal climate:

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43


----------



## Costa (21 Fev 2011 às 14:56)

stormy sabes qual é o recorde de temperatura máxima em Janeiro para Portugal?


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2011 às 15:15)

Costa disse:


> stormy sabes qual é o recorde de temperatura máxima em Janeiro para Portugal?



Segundo o IM o recorde para o mês de Janeiro é de 26,0 °C em Ladoeiro. (Dia 30 do ano de 1999).


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2011 às 15:38)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo o IM o recorde para o mês de Janeiro é de 26,0 °C em Ladoeiro. (Dia 30 do ano de 1999).



Onde é Ladoeiro?


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Fev 2011 às 15:38)

stormy disse:


> I will insist that comparing places using  2 or 3 days data is absurd..but if you want to keep on doing this ridiculous pseudo-cientific conversation let me show you something..
> 
> Acording to the Algarve Agrometeorological institute, namely the weather station of Alte-Loulé ( located in a deep valley oriented to the south...so..not representative of Algarve´s climate as a whole..) the maximum temperature ever recorded in January is 27.4º!
> 
> ...




You must be kidding me right?The record of Europe for January is 30.4C in Greece in Vryses,Crete in NOA station

At the same time Herakleion HNMS station of WMO id was 29.8C in January 2010!!I think you must do a revision on what Southern Greece in the winter really means
http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=35146&posts=24&start=1


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Fev 2011 às 15:44)

@Balem

Here is how the European Union defines Europe

http://europa.eu/abc/maps/index_en.htm








With the logic of the European Union South America is also Europe 

Excluding all the outermost areas of the EU.Greece has locations with the warmest climate in geographical Europe on average


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2011 às 15:46)

mesogeiakos disse:


> You must be kidding me right?The record of Europe for January is 30.4C in Greece in Vryses,Crete in NOA station
> 
> At the same time Herakleion HNMS station was 29.8C in January 2010!!I think you must do a revision on what Southern Greece in the winter really means



OK...
Alte-Loulé and other places geographically similar, like most of the low altitude valleys in Sierra morena and Sierra nevada that are exposed to the S, and also valleys in S Cyprus, S Greece, S Crete and S Sicily are very capable of reaching this extreme values around 28-30º ( eventhough min temps can be lower than coastal regions).

Alte-Loulé had an average Tmax of 21º that January/2008...is there any place in Greece capable of having this high average of Tmax in January?


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2011 às 15:57)

stormy disse:


> Onde é Ladoeiro?


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Fev 2011 às 16:00)

stormy disse:


> OK...
> Alte-Loulé and other places geographically similar, like most of the low altitude valleys in Sierra morena and Sierra nevada that are exposed to the S, and also valleys in S Cyprus, S Greece, S Crete and S Sicily are very capable of reaching this extreme values around 28-30º ( eventhough min temps can be lower than coastal regions).
> 
> Alte-Loulé had an average Tmax of 21º that January/2008...is there any place in Greece capable of having this high average of Tmax in January?



I dont know about Tmax.I know about Tmean and yes Greece beats the Iberian Peninsula by a landslide throughout the winter and throughout the year.You see Crete is Greece's strong card in the winter and Attica Greece's strong card in the summer.In any case,Greece on average beats the Iberian peninsula every year in mean temps,thus being the warmest in Europe.There is not much of a doubt there.Southern Greece has the perfect position geographically to be the warmest of all the continent.It is so obvious


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2011 às 16:09)

S and SW Portugal have very mild winters, Mesogaiekos...

Mean coldest month temperatures vary from 10º to a little more than 12º:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Klima_faro.png
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/2/22/Klima_lissabon.png
 ( 1961-1990)
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/
(1971-2000)
The "problem" is that the warmest areas in winter barely reach 20º of mean average in the hottest month...instead, the temperature stalls at 18-22º ( Monthly mean) during the whole warm season ( May-Oct)


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2011 às 16:10)

AnDré disse:


>



Obrigado


----------



## Costa (21 Fev 2011 às 16:14)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo o IM o recorde para o mês de Janeiro é de 26,0 °C em Ladoeiro. (Dia 30 do ano de 1999).



Obrigado André.



mesogeiakos disse:


> Southern Greece has the perfect position geographically to be the warmest of all the *continent*.



I don't think Crete and other islands are in the continent. Are they?


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Fev 2011 às 17:44)

Costa disse:


> Obrigado André.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Crete and other islands are in the continent. Are they?



Spare me pls

The only isles of Greece that dont belong to Europe geographically is Kastelorizo and those small uninhabited islands that have a lower than 200m water depth seperating them from the Tourkish coasts.Elementary geography


----------



## Costa (21 Fev 2011 às 19:19)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Spare me pls
> 
> The only isles of Greece that dont belong to Europe geographically is Kastelorizo and those small uninhabited islands that have a lower than 200m water depth seperating them from the Tourkish coasts.Elementary geography



You said Continent. The continent is this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continental_Europe


I'm not saying Crete isn't in Europe, of course. To me even Cyprus can be considered Europe.


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2011 às 23:20)

mesogeiakos disse:


> And so do all the French areas outside France and also Cyprus!Madeira,Azores and and outermost areas of Europe can be considered European by the *EUROPEAN UNION*.
> 
> Who cares really?



I don´t care, you are the only one who purposes especial conditions to your comparisons.
And the so-called official determinations about where the limits of Europe are, seem to vary quite a lot...






mesogeiakos disse:


> In terms of being accepted in the European continent geographically,only people in Portugal might accept them.In this respect it is Greece who has the warmest areas of the continent on average?



Maybe yes, maybe not... 





mesogeiakos disse:


> I am afraid the Iberian Peninslula can never compete with Greece's hotspots



I´m afraid that you don´t have enough data to conclude such a thing. It´s too scanty which turns any conclusions pretty obscure. 
But I´m ok with other opinions...
I have been curious about this: why you don´t take any Rivaz Martinez data as serious?


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Fev 2011 às 23:23)

I have answered in great detail both in the other top (climatic diversity)and meteored foro in Spain about Martinez


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2011 às 23:26)

stormy disse:


> Obrigado



Interessante e curioso, como é que um local daqueles atinge um valor tão alto em Janeiro.
Imagino, que nas zonas baixas do Vale do Tejo, tenha feito mais calor...
Até mesmo no Rosmaninhal, que nem fica na zona mais quente...


----------



## 1337 (21 Fev 2011 às 23:32)

Andaluzia is more hottest than most area of greece

if mesoesakus want compare islands we can compare the canary islands
but they dont are in the europe continent and i dont agree with the islands of greece beeing part of europe continent


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Fev 2011 às 13:41)

Os dados oficiais de ontem dia 21 de fevereiro.

De novo o sul da peninsula iberica muito mais quente que Grecia.

Temperaturas MEDIAS por cima de 17ºC na costa de Andalucia




Temperaturas medias regiao de Valencia




Grecia. Temperaturas maximas e minimas.
Regiao de Atenas




Creta




Rodos


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Fev 2011 às 14:06)

25ºC agora em Aguilas, costa de Murcia
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...mur&l=7002Y&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura

Classificaçao desde o dia 10 de fevereiro.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Fev 2011 às 13:34)

Sigo com dados de ontem, 22 de fevereiro. Outra vez muito mais quente a peninsula iberica que a grega.

Espanha AEMET. Temperaturas MEDIAS. Aguilas na costa de Murcia maxima 25ºC minima 15ºC!!!










Grecia HNMS. Temperaturas maximas e minimas.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Fev 2011 às 14:49)

Sigo com a classificaçao desde o día 10 de fevereiro.
Malaga Puerto continua imbativel na Espanha continental e muito por cima das cidades gregas ilhas asiaticas inclusive


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Fev 2011 às 13:40)

Sigo con dados de ontem 23 de fevereiro.

Temperaturas MEDIAS em Espanha









Temperaturas MAXIMAS E MINIMAS em Grecia


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Fev 2011 às 14:34)

Classificaçao desde o día 10 de fevereiro.
Malaga Puerto ja por cima de 16ºC de temperatura media em fevereiro!!!
Supera a todas as ilhas gregas e deixa em ridiculo as estacions oficiais de Atenas.
Eu ja sabia.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Fev 2011 às 12:34)

Ontem mais fresco em Espanha. Mesmo assim Malaga Porto continua imbativel. 18,9ºC de temperatura media ontem dia 24 de fevereiro.


----------



## belem (25 Fev 2011 às 13:29)

Ferreiro

Médias dessas para Málaga não as encontro em lado nenhum...
Podes dar os valores de máxima e mínima e enviar-nos algum link?
Obrigado!


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Fev 2011 às 13:38)

belem disse:


> Ferreiro
> 
> Médias dessas para Málaga não as encontro em lado nenhum...
> Podes dar os valores de máxima e mínima e enviar-nos algum link?
> Obrigado!




LINKS

Temperatura media do dia anterior

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed

Temperatura maxima do dia anterior

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmax

Temperatura minima do dia anterior

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmin


----------



## Lousano (25 Fev 2011 às 13:39)

belem disse:


> Ferreiro
> 
> Médias dessas para Málaga não as encontro em lado nenhum...
> Podes dar os valores de máxima e mínima e enviar-nos algum link?
> Obrigado!



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmed


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Fev 2011 às 13:42)

Classificaçao desde o día 10 de fevereiro. Malaga Puerto continua por cima de 16ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Fev 2011 às 13:43)

As temperaturas oficiais de Grecia. Somente maxima e minima.

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/observation/yesterday_html


----------



## mesogeiakos (26 Fev 2011 às 05:59)

Costa disse:


> You said Continent. The continent is this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continental_Europe
> 
> 
> I'm not saying Crete isn't in Europe, of course. To me even Cyprus can be considered Europe.



Meaning off course the term in it's geographic capacity.Cyprus falls in Asia geographically,however I would be happy to accept it in Europe geographically if it was indeed a part of geographical Europe,its warmest areas are Greek anyways


----------



## mesogeiakos (26 Fev 2011 às 06:04)

And here are the data FROM THE 1ST OF SEPTEMBER 2010 IN EUROPE UNTIL TODAY.

*PALAIOHORA AND IERAPETRA TOP SPOTS FOR MORE THAN 170 DAYS AND NOT FOR 15 DAYS!*!







http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=281


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Fev 2011 às 13:25)

Dados oficiais de ontem día 25 de fevereiro.
Malaga Puerto temperatura MEDIA de 17,4ºC. Alboran 19,5ºC. Muito por cima de qualquer estaçao grega ilhas inclusive e deixando em ridiculo as estaçaos de Atenas um día mais.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Fev 2011 às 13:46)

Assim esta a classificaçao desde o 10 de fevereiro com os dados oficiais de AEMET e HNMS.

Alboran quase 17ºC em fevereiro. 2,5ºCC por cima da ilhas gregas de Creta e Rodos!!!
Malaga Porto 16,3ºC. Isso é mais de 4ºC por cima de Atenas Hellenikon e 5ºC por cima de Atenas Aeroporto!!!! Atenas Hellenikon está dentro da cidade de Atenas e na costa. 

Canarias continua imbativel.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Fev 2011 às 13:55)

mesogeiakos disse:


> And here are the data FROM THE 1ST OF SEPTEMBER 2010 IN EUROPE UNTIL TODAY.
> 
> 
> http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=281



Nesse listado do foro ingles nem sequer trabalham coas cidades e estaçaos espanholas mais quentes. Malaga Porto, Fuengirola, Alboran, Cartagena, Aguilas, Estepona.......
Aparte metem uma ilha asiatica (Rodos). Por que nao meter entom Canarias ou Açores??? 
Deve ser porque tem medo de perder


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2011 às 15:05)

Na minha opinião, é triste ver vocês (mesogeiakos e Ferreiro) continuarem neste fórum uma divergência antiga (de outros fóruns), e continuarem a discuti-lo de forma pouco científica.

O que relatam é se citada cidade é mais quente este Outono, Inverno, etc.

Poderiam fazê-lo de forma mais divertida, por exemplo: Verão 2011 - X cidade vs Y cidade


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2011 às 16:14)

É interessante, embora inconclusivo, fazer uma comparação de diferentes estações do ano, entre diferentes pontos, mas há mais limitações do que a maior parte das pessoas pensa.
Vejo aqui comparações de zonas muito mais urbanizadas que outras, ( são obviamente ilhas de calor artificial), vejo também que certas estações que são usadas nestes comparativos provavelmente não têm sequer condições para fazer medições fiáveis ( lembro-me de ver fotos de algumas, que parecem completamente irregulares, violando várias regras oficiais).
Também já vi que há países, que têm a maior parte das estações em zonas abrigadas e baixas, outros que  têm as estações em zonas mais frescas, dando uma falsa sensação de serem mais frios ( quando em área relativa provavelmente são até mais quentes, pois são menos montanhosos).
Faro, no âmbito algarvio NÃO é a zona mais quente, muito menos a nível nacional, até me admira que esteja tão bem posicionado.
Penso que seria bastante pertinente, em vez de estar a insistir em fazer comparações à pressão, divulgar fotos das respectivas estações que fornecem os dados, que é para todos verem a realidade que está por trás dos números.
Espero ter  boas surpresas, mas duvido muito que irá ser assim.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Fev 2011 às 16:40)

Lousano disse:


> Na minha opinião, é triste ver vocês (mesogeiakos e Ferreiro) continuarem neste fórum uma divergência antiga (de outros fóruns), e continuarem a discuti-lo de forma pouco científica.
> 
> O que relatam é se citada cidade é mais quente este Outono, Inverno, etc.
> 
> Poderiam fazê-lo de forma mais divertida, por exemplo: Verão 2011 - X cidade vs Y cidade




Eu nao tenho divergencia antiga com Mesogeiakos. Pode ser que ele tenha multiples divergencias com outros.

Os dados que eu posteo sao oficiais de AEMET e HNMS. Pelo tamto estou tranquilo. É certo que a localizaçao das estaçaos é muito importante. Nao é o mesmo uma estaçao em um aeroporto que outra dentro de uma cidade. 

Aparte de todo iso penso que é muito interesante calcular as temperaturas medias das cidades costeiras da costa andaluza. 

Saudos.


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2011 às 18:01)

belem disse:


> É interessante, embora inconclusivo, fazer uma comparação de diferentes estações do ano, entre diferentes pontos, mas há mais limitações do que a maior parte das pessoas pensa.
> Vejo aqui comparações de zonas muito mais urbanizadas que outras, ( são obviamente ilhas de calor artificial), vejo também que certas estações que são usadas nestes comparativos provavelmente não têm sequer condições para fazer medições fiáveis ( lembro-me de ver fotos de algumas, que parecem completamente irregulares, violando várias regras oficiais).
> Também já vi que há países, que têm a maior parte das estações em zonas abrigadas e baixas, outros que  têm as estações em zonas mais frescas, dando uma falsa sensação de serem mais frios ( quando em área relativa provavelmente são até mais quentes, pois são menos montanhosos).
> Faro, no âmbito algarvio não é a zona mais quente, muito menos a nível nacional, até me admira que esteja tão bem posicionado.
> ...



De facto, parece-me que algumas estações da Grécia são mais comparaveis a RUEMA do que EMA (a título de comparação nacional). No caso espanhol não vejo nada de irregular.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2011 às 09:54)

Impresionantes temperaturas oficiais ontem no sur de Espanha.

Fuengirola temperatura maxima 28ºC!!!! e temperatura MEDIA 19,9ºC





Malaga Puerto maxima ontem de 25ºC e MEDIA 19,1ºC





Murcia temperatura maxima 29ºC!!!! Temperatura MEDIA 19ºC.






As temperaturas oficiais em Grecia ontem muito inferiores. Atenas aeroporto 7,6ºC de temperatura maxima. Temperatura MEDIA 7,0ºc!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2011 às 10:30)

Ja tenho a classificaçao desde o día 10 de fevereiro. 

A vantagem de Málaga Puerto, Fuengirola e Estepona sobre as estações de Atenas é colossal.
Alboran Ilha também tem grande vantagem sobre todas as ilhas gregas europeas (Creta) ou asiaticas (Rodos).
Canárias ridiculiza todas as estações gregas.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Fev 2011 às 12:30)

Desde ontem há um arrefecimento forte da Península Ibérica. Mas mesmo assim Málaga Porto e Fuengirola ontem teve uma temperatura média superior a 18ºC. Imbatível na Europa continental.









Temperaturas oficiais de ontem en Grecia. Temperatura media de Atenas Aeroporto ontem 6,4ºC!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Fev 2011 às 13:47)

Classificaçao desde o día 10 de fevereiro ate ontem 27 de fevereiro.

Alboran 17ºC. Malaga Puerto 16,5ºC. 
Palaiohora (Creta) 14,3ºC. Rodos 14ºC. Atenas 11ºC


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2011 às 18:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Classificaçao desde o día 10 de fevereiro ate ontem 27 de fevereiro.
> 
> Alboran 17ºC. Malaga Puerto 16,5ºC.
> Palaiohora (Creta) 14,3ºC. Rodos 14ºC. Atenas 11ºC
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mar 2011 às 12:35)

Dados oficiaies de ontem 28 de fevereiro.

Ainda quente a costa de Malaga. Temperatura media de 16,7ºC em Malaga Porto. No medio de uma entrada fría na peninsula iberica!!!








Atenas. Temperaturas oficiais maximas e minimas.



Creta



Rodos


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mar 2011 às 13:41)

Terminou FEVEREIRO com as seguintes temperaturas MEDIAS (desde o día 10 de fevereiro).

Impresionante a temperatura media do porto de Málaga. 16,6ºC em Europa continental!!!! 2,5ºC por cima das ilhas gregas de Creta e Rodos e 6ºC por cima de Atenas!!!.
A ilha de Alboran quase 17ºC.


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 12:44)

And for the whole 6 month period here is Ian's data
*
South Crete as always beating every single station in Europe *







http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&posts=315#M614799


----------



## Costa (2 Mar 2011 às 13:00)

We can see all non-islands cities temperatures are pretty much the same.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mar 2011 às 13:41)

mesogeiakos disse:


> And for the whole 6 month period here is Ian's data
> *
> South Crete as always beating every single station in Europe *
> 
> http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&posts=315#M614799



In that forum we don't see Alboran, Malaga Port or Fuengirola. That`s funny because Alboran, Malaga Port and Fuengirola are by far warmer than Seville Airport or Almeria Airport. Are they afraid of data from Coast of Malaga?


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mar 2011 às 13:51)

Dados oficiais de ontem 1 de março. Temperatura media de 14,6ºC em Malaga Puerto e 14,3ºC em Fuengirola. Isso é muito frío na costa de Malaga.





Murcia, Valencia e Baleares






Temperaturas maximas e minimas oficiais de ontem em Grecia.
Atenas




Paleiohora (Creta)




Rodos


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mar 2011 às 14:00)

Costa disse:


> We can see all non-islands cities temperatures are pretty much the same.



Ademais mantenha em mente que estao comparando os aeroportos de Sevilla e Almeria com estaçaos localizadas no centro da cidade de Atenas. Uma cidade muito grande. Olhem no Google donde esta Gazi e Thiseio!!!

É de climatología elemental que as estaçaos no centro das cidades tem temperaturas minimas muito mais altas que as estaçaos dos aeroportos. Mas nesse forum ingles nao o sabem!!!


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 14:02)

Ferreiro

É possível colocar aqui as temperaturas de Málaga Puerto, durante todo o mês de Fevereiro e uma fotografia dessa estação?
Obrigado!


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mar 2011 às 14:48)

belem disse:


> Ferreiro
> 
> É possível colocar aqui as temperaturas de Málaga Puerto, durante todo o mês de Fevereiro e uma fotografia dessa estação?
> Obrigado!



Eu não sei onde encontrar uma imagem de estação de Porto de Málaga. Somente sei a localizaçao. Neste enlace. Posicion: ver localizacion.

http://www.aemet.es/gl/eltiempo/obs...and&l=6172O&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mar 2011 às 14:52)

Inicio um novo mês.

Primeira coluna sao as temperaturas medias de fevereiro (somente desde o día 10 de fevereiro até o día 28 de fevereiro)

Ultima coluna sao as temperaturas medias de março.


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 19:05)

Ferreiro disse:


> In that forum we don't see Alboran, Malaga Port or Fuengirola. That`s funny because Alboran, Malaga Port and Fuengirola are by far warmer than Seville Airport or Almeria Airport. Are they afraid of data from Coast of Malaga?



Dedalus,who are you kidding mate?Those stations started appearing online in January and Ian started the thread on September 2010.

Those stations can manage 18 days or a maximum of 20 days *WITH A HOT SPELL IN SPAIN* to have higher averages than Greece,but for a period of one year* SOUTH CRETE WILL CRUSH THEM DECISIVELLY* 

In the summer South Crete will have at least 27C mean min (according to the last decade) while your port of Malaga will try to reach 22C and will be unable

Southern Crete is the leader of European heat Dedalus.The Iberian peninsula *DOES NOT STAND A CHANCE* 

I know that South Crete has caused you nightmares Dedalus from your Spanish forum,but the Iberian Peninsula will always remain COLDER to Crete mate!Deal with it

You will think of Crete and have cold sweats mate.Trust Mesogeiakos on this.Crete is *UNBEATABLE IN EUROPE*!!!!!!!


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 19:29)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Dedalus,who are you kidding mate?Those stations started appearing online in January and Ian started the thread on September 2010.
> 
> Those stations can manage 18 days or a maximum of 20 days *WITH A HOT SPELL IN SPAIN* to have higher averages than Greece,but for a period of one year* SOUTH CRETE WILL CRUSH THEM DECISIVELLY*
> 
> ...



Yes, a point y can be warmer than a point x, during a certain period, but we don´t know nothing about climatology with so scanty data.
And even if we know the climatology of point x and point y, we only know that one is warmer than the other, not that all places on both countries have the same differences.


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 19:38)

I say we give some more stress to Dedalus,about the *SUPERPOWER OF CRETE AND KARPATHOS.
*
Shall we??

Here are the official  data  of HNMS for February 2010 for* 28 DAYS* and NOT for *18 days of extreme hot spell in Spain!*!

Here is how Rhodes,Karpathos,Ierapetra,Herakleion have crushed* ANY AREA OF EUROPE YET AGAIN!!*







*Herakleion had mean temperature of 15.0C!!
Karpathos 14.9C!!*

How much was Malaga Dedalus in February 2010?


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 19:48)

Yes, data (though interesting) is too scanty, Mesogeiakos.
Thanks for proving that, again.


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 19:54)

*And who can forget the AMAZING EUROPEAN RECORD OF 32.1C in 20/2/2010 for February in Vrysses,Crete in February 2010???*

And off course an average daily temperature for the *20/2/2010 of 25.1C?*?Malaga can not even reach this in the summer 








http://penteli.meteo.gr/meteosearch/data/vrysses/2010-02.txt


Dedalus,how many more nightmares will u have for Crete mate?


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:00)

belem disse:


> Yes, data (though interesting) is too scanty, Mesogeiakos.
> Thanks for proving that, again.



Now seriously,do u believe that there is ONE spot in the Iberian Peninsula that can even touch South Crete and SE Dodecanese in mean annual temperatures?I mean honestly it is not rocket science


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 20:02)

mesogeiakos disse:


> *And who can forget the AMAZING EUROPEAN RECORD OF 32.1C in 20/2/2010 for February in Vrysses,Crete in February 2010???*
> 
> And off course an average daily temperature for the *20/2/2010 of 25.1C?*?Malaga can not even reach this in the summer
> 
> ...



I don´t think that Ferreiro is Daedalus, but I think that Malaga can reach an average daily temperature of 25,1ºc in the summer ( one day or another...).




mesogeiakos disse:


> Now seriously,do u believe that there is ONE spot in the Iberian Peninsula that can even touch South Crete and SE Dodecanese in mean annual temperatures?I mean honestly it is not rocket science



You don´t have enough data to compare it in general terms, so why do it?
You only can pick a certain point and compare it with another.
You can´t generalize, that´s not a scientific way to observe climatological data.
That´s misleading...


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:06)

belem disse:


> but I think that Malaga can reach an average daily temperature of 25,1ºc in the summer ( one day or another...).



Maybe in the worst summer heat wave 

And off course HE IS DEDALUS!!


----------



## Costa (2 Mar 2011 às 20:07)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Now seriously,do u believe that there is ONE spot in the Iberian Peninsula that can even touch South Crete and SE Dodecanese in mean annual temperatures?I mean honestly it is not rocket science



I think nobody doubts Crete could be the *warmest *place in Europe, just like i also think nobody have doubts Iberia during summer is the *hottest * place in Europe.


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:09)

Costa disse:


> I think nobody doubts Crete could be the *warmest *place in Europe, just like i also think nobody have doubts Iberia during summer is the *hottest * place in Europe.




While Attica the WARMEST in the summer in Europe.And by far


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 20:15)

mesogeiakos disse:


> While Attica the WARMEST in the summer in Europe.And by far



Probably.


----------



## 1337 (2 Mar 2011 às 20:16)

the south Iberia is much hottest than the islands of greece


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mar 2011 às 20:17)

I don't mind your opinion Mesogeiakos.
I only mind official data and with official data Malaga Puerto from 10th febraury until 28th febraury average temperature 16,6ºC versus 14,3ºC in Paleiohora and 14,1ºC in Rhodes.
Sorry. And now you can shout and scratch the walls if you wish 

I absolutely convinced that Malaga Puerto, Alboran, Fuengirola etc will be warmer than Creta and Rhodes all year. Time will tell. I'm not afraid of it.

You are a hysterical Mesogeiakos. I advise you go to a psychologist.


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:17)

belem disse:


> You don´t have enough data to compare it in general terms, so why do it?
> You only can pick a certain point and compare it with another.
> You can´t generalize, that´s not a scientific way to observe climatological data.
> That´s misleading...



well that is why I said ONE spot!

Come on Belem when science finds ONE spot in the Iberian Peninsula warmer than VARIOUS spots of South Crete and Karpathos on mean annual temperatures then we can see if South Crete and Karpathos are not the warmest in Europe.

Besides,it is obvious that Crete can beat any area of the Iberian Peninsula because of its geospatial position and southernmost geographical alignment!!You do not need to be a rocket scientist to figure this out


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:19)

Ferreiro disse:


> I don't mind your opinion Mesogeiakos.
> I only mind official data and with official data Malaga Puerto from 10th febraury until 28th febraury average temperature 16,6ºC versus 14,3ºC in Paleiohora and 14,1ºC in Rhodes.
> Sorry. And now you can shout and scratch the walls if you wish




Dedalus,who gives a flying f@ck about 18 days,when Spain had a hot spell?OFFICIAL DATA FOR* 6 MONTHS DESTROY IBERIAN PENINSULA.* and *OFF COURSE FOR NORMALS OF 40 YEARS*


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mar 2011 às 20:25)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Dedalus,who gives a flying f@ck about 18 days,when Spain had a hot spell?OFFICIAL DATA FOR* 6 MONTHS DESTROY IBERIAN PENINSULA.* and *OFF COURSE FOR NORMALS OF 40 YEARS*



I don't see Malaga Puerto, Alboran, Fuengirola and of course I don't see Canary islands in your list. Scared? I'm not!!!!

It's funny that a meteorological station in continental Europe (Malaga Puerto or Fuengirola) is hotter than all meteorological stations in the Greek islands.


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> . I advise you go to a psychologist.



oh the irony.Wake up Dedalus.South Crete will destroy each and every spot of Iberia 

And not only South Crete but also SE Dodecanese!


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2011 às 20:27)

belem disse:


> I don´t think that Ferreiro is Daedalus, but I think that Malaga can reach an average daily temperature of 25,1ºc in the summer ( one day or another...).



Lisboa teve média mensal de 26.2º no passado Agosto....

Creta está á latitude 35-36º e as regiões quentes da PI estão geralmente a uma latitude entre os 37 e os 39º.

Ainda não houve nenhuma grande onda de calor na peninsula iberica em Janeiro ou Fevereiro da ultima decada...coisa que furtuitamente ocorreu na Europa SE...mas que bem podia ter sido cá.

Creta não tem media da Tmin de 27º, pois a media da SST no verão ronda os 27º....terá que ter um valor alguns graus inferiores...pois a atmosfera não retem o calor como a agua.

Não se fazem medias climatologicas com 10 anos de dados...quanto muito ten-se uma ideia geral..mas mesmo muito geral...

Os dados de Sanlucar del Guadiana, Hornachuelos e Olivenza, retirados da universidade de Madrid e colectados por rivaz-martinez teem um periodo de medição de 21, 17 e 39 anos, respectivamente...e se há estações com series ridiculas ( que eu não considero e que acho que foi um deproposito rivaz-martinez ter publicado), não cometam o mesmo erro...

Creta não tem a Tmed max mais alta da Europa....quanto muito terá a Tmed minima ( que com sorte chegará a 24º falando de agosto)  e a Tmed anual ( com valores de até 19-20º, cerca de 1º  acima dos valores de certas localidades do sul de espanha e do SE de portugal....o que é irrisorio a nivel pratico e bioclimatico).

Na peninsula iberica há localidades com media mensal de agosto por cima dos 27º...com minimas de 17-21º e maximas de 35 a 38º....nomeadamente nos vales do tejo, guadiana e guadalquivir ( mas talvez tambem em algumas zonas de murcia)....deve ser a zona da europa com maior area geografica a atingir esses valores...já que a grecia atinge-os em faixas estreitissimas...

Se a grecia é beneficiada pelas tmin...nós somos pelas tmax...e no fundo é o ela por ela...

Na peninsula iberica há uma vastissima variedade climatica...desde o clima sub-desertico a climas alpinos de caracter continental...tal deve ser aplaudido!
A grecia tambem é um pais que tem imensa variedade microclimatica...facto que igualmente deve ser aplaudido e deverá fazer qualquer amante da natureza sentir o poder e a beleza destas zonas do mundo....andar aqui a "medir pilinhas" é um disparate infantil que só diminui a credibilidade do forum..

Porque raio andamos aqui ás turras sobre uma coisa que não conseguimos mudar e deverá ser vista como uma criação da natureza...porque guerrear quando podemos simplesmente admirar a riquesa destas duas regiões da europa?!


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:28)

Ferreiro disse:


> I don't see Malaga Puerto, Alboran, Fuengirola and of course I don't see Canary islands in your list. Scared? I'm not!!!!



You dont see them bsc they started appearing in January.However South Crete is UNBEATABLE Dedalus!!Your nightmares from last summer when Attica destroyed Andalusia will become again alive


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:30)

stormy disse:


> Lisboa teve média mensal de 26.2º no passado Agosto....
> 
> Creta está á latitude 35-36º e as regiões quentes da PI estão geralmente a uma latitude entre os 37 e os 39º.
> 
> ...




Hello!!This was a humurous comment!Just pointing out that even in the summer 25.1C is difficult for many areas!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> It's funny that a meteorological station in continental Europe (Malaga Puerto or Fuengirola) is hotter than all meteorological stations in the Greek islands.



For 18 days of HOT SPELL!!Wait to see how South Crete will make those spots look like Antarctica for one year data


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mar 2011 às 20:33)

mesogeiakos disse:


> For 18 days of HOT SPELL!!Wait to see how South Crete will make those spots look like Antarctica for one year data



It will be the same all year. January was by far warmer in Malaga coast than in Crete too. I bet will be the same in March.

You are frustrated and for that reason you scream so much.

Till tomorrow!


----------



## Costa (2 Mar 2011 às 20:33)

mesogeiakos disse:


> While Attica the WARMEST in the summer in Europe.And by far




Here are the mean averages from Portugal last July and August and you can see big part of country can have mean averages around 26/27ºC. 

Barracos region have even average in August higher than 28ºC


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:38)

Ferreiro disse:


> It will be the same all year.



Ok,who needs to see a Psychologist again?


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2011 às 20:38)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Hello!!This was a humurous comment!Just pointing out that even in the summer 25.1C is difficult for many areas!!



Was it that humurous?...thank you...

You just really don´t get it, do you?


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:40)

Costa disse:


> Here are the mean averages from Portugal last July and August and you can see big part of country can have mean averages around 26/27ºC.
> 
> Barracos region have even average in August higher than 28ºC



Yes,Attica had *almost 32.0C* in August 2010!!Didnt you see the thread of Attica vs Andalusia?


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:41)

stormy disse:


> You just really don´t get it, do you?



I mean that I WAS BEING HUMUROUS


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2011 às 20:46)

mesogeiakos disse:


> I mean that I WAS BEING HUMUROUS



In that case i´m sorry for the miss understanding...


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 20:46)

mesogeiakos disse:


> well that is why I said ONE spot!
> 
> Come on Belem when science finds ONE spot in the Iberian Peninsula warmer than VARIOUS spots of South Crete and Karpathos on mean annual temperatures then we can see if South Crete and Karpathos are not the warmest in Europe.
> 
> Besides,it is obvious that Crete can beat any area of the Iberian Peninsula because of its geospatial position and southernmost geographical alignment!!You do not need to be a rocket scientist to figure this out



Mesogeiakos

That issue ( of weather station data favoring more some countries over the others, in certain aspects) was already discussed here before.
Due to several factors (not based on « how warm a place is»), weather stations were usually placed near human active zones...
While Portugal, for example, favoured places near cooler zones ( not because of it´s climate but because of other aspects ( transportations, etc...), Greece had human activity mostly on it´s warmest areas, so their weather stations were placed there ( mostly on sheltered lowlands). So here you see that you have a negative correlation between weather stations and warmest places...
You don´t need to be a rocket scientist, to understand what I´m saying to you... Just read a bit what was discussed here before on the threads regarding the warmest areas in Portugal or Iberia and you´ll get a better idea about this.
So the present results  can give you a misleading result, because Portuguese warmest areas aren´t covered by any weather station ( not even close), while Greek warmest areas are covered by many weather stations. This is due to different geographical human activity distribution.
Spain is in an intermediate position I think, but a bit closer to Greece on this aspect, as their territories are covered by many more weather stations ( even relatively) than Portugal.
However, I doubt that their warmest places are covered by weather stations, as you have in Greece.
So while maybe y place maybe warmer than x place, you can´t get an overview about this subject yet... All you can do, is give your opinion  and accept that other people think that the data is too scanty yet ( at least some people)...
I also doubt that most  climatologists will pay attention to your claim...
You can only hypothetize and even for that is hard, very hard...


PS: Crete well, maybe yes, maybe not... But it sounds too biased to use it and forget the others islands, see my point?
The Costa´s map was based on IM weather stations, however does show up those results...
Imagine now, if we had weather stations on the warmest places.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Yes,Attica had *almost 32.0C* in August 2010!!Didnt you see the thread of Attica vs Andalusia?




Hahaha. Dados oficiais do HNMS grego de 2009 e 2010. Olhem os climatic bulletins do verao de 2010 e 2009 nas estacions oficiais de Atenas que sao Helleniko, Tatoi, Eleysina e Spata (esta ultima é o aeroporto)

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_html

Há que calcular a media simple ja que o HNMS grego calcula a media de forma diferente de nos.

Atenas aeroporto maxima em julho 2010 de 31,7ºC e minima em julho 2010 de 21,8ºC
em agosto 2010 maxima de 32ºC e minima de 24,6ºC


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hahaha. Dados oficiais do HNMS grego de 2009 e 2010. Olhem os boletins do verao de 2010 e 2009 nas estacions oficiais de Atenas que sao Helleniko, Tatoi, Eleysina e Spata (esta ultima é o aeroporto)
> 
> http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_html
> 
> ...



You are kidding me right?

The means for August 2010 were calculated according to the mean max and mean min /2.*Exactly as in Spain*

I think your Attica summer trauma has not healed yet

Seville had RECORD temps AND DIDNT WIN ATTICA!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mar 2011 às 21:00)

mesogeiakos disse:


> You are kidding me right?
> 
> The means for August 2010 were calculated according to the mean max and mean min /2.*Exactly as in Spain*
> 
> ...



Sevilla Aeroporto teve temperatura media em julho e agosto muito mais elevada que qualquera das 4 estaçaos oficiais de Atenas. E iso que o aeroporto de Sevilla esta fora da cidade (no interior da cidade as temperaturas minimas sao muito mais elevadas).

Sevilla Aeroporto julho 2010 30,3ºC agosto 2010 30,6ºC
Atenas Aeroporto julho 2010 26,8ºC agosto 2010 28,3ºC

Dados oficiais 

Ate amanha!!!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 21:00)

belem disse:


> Mesogeiakos
> 
> That issue ( of weather station data favoring more some countries over the others, in certain aspects) was already discussed here before.
> Due to several factors (not based on « how warm a place is»), weather stations were usually placed near human active zones...
> ...



Yes,wait I have always said the* same thing* about PORTUGAL.

Your network of stations is really poor.I dont know why.Maybe some red tape issues that have to do with Portuguese authorities.However Greece's geospatial position and population distribution is indeed much different because of different geography.

I am not doing a thesis here,I am studying the warm climatology of Greece for 15years!I didnt wake up one morning and said ''right I will now go to forums and say Greece is the warmest''.

Basing EVERYTHING i say in official data and in common sense and logic I assume that Southern Crete will be the warmest area of Europe even if Portugal and Spain have virtually everywhere in the Iberian Peninsula stations.


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 21:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> Seville Aeroporto teve temperatura media em julho e agosto muito mais elevada que qualquera das 4 estaçaos oficiais de Atenas. E iso que o aereporto de Sevilla esta fora da cidade (no interior da cidade as temperaturas minimas sao muito mais elevadas).
> 
> Sevilla Aeroporto julho 2010 30,3ºC agosto 2010 30,6ºC
> Atenas Aeroporto julho 2010 26,8ºC agosto 2010 28,3ºC
> ...




Dedalus,wake up mate Elefsina airport,Thiseio (110 meters altitude) and Megara airport from *OFFICIAL DATA HAVE DESTROYED SAN PABLO* in August 2010!!!


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 21:16)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Yes,wait I have always said the* same thing* about PORTUGAL.
> 
> Your network of stations is really poor.I dont know why.Maybe some red tape issues that have to do with Portuguese authorities.However Greece geospatial position and population distribution is indeed much different because of different geography.
> 
> ...



Ok, I understand your opinion.
I just wouldn´t feel that safe to assume that...


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mar 2011 às 21:19)

belem disse:


> Ok, I understand your opinion.
> I just wouldn´t feel that safe to assume that...



Come on Belem,for 15 years I have not seen a single station in Europe to have higher mean annual temperatures than South Crete.Each year for the past 15 years i have been monitoring Crete and Karpathos.Ever since I was 14yo!


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 21:33)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Come on Belem,for 15 years I have not seen a single station in Europe to have higher mean annual temperatures than South Crete.Each year for the past 15 years i have been monitoring Crete and Karpathos.Ever since I was 14yo!






mesogeiakos disse:


> Come on Belem,for 1,5 years I have not seen a single station in continental Europe to have higher mean annual temperatures than 1 place in South Crete. Not many to compare, but each year for the past 1,5 years i have been monitoring Crete and Karpathos.Ever since I was 14yo!



Fixed now! 

j/k


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mar 2011 às 08:29)

Após o ataque de ansiedade e histeria desse personagem chamado Mesogeiakos eu estou muito tranqüilo porque eu continuo trabalhando com dados oficiais de AEMET e HNMS. 

Lembre-se que em outro fórum disse que Atenas é mais seco que Almeria  Ele até inventou um dado de precipitação de 93 milímetros em 1993 quando na realidade foram 300 mm , hahaha.

RESUMO DE FEVEREIRO com dados oficiais
Maspalomas 22ºC Rodos 14ºC
Alboran 16,9ºC Paleiohora (Creta) 14,2ºC
Malaga Porto  16,6°C Atenas 11ºC Um mundo de diferença!!!

É comprensivel o ataque de histeria.

Mais a mesma coisa aconteceu em janeiro. Do forum ingles onde participa:

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=41520&posts=2&start=1

Temperatura maxima diaria en janeiro. Peninsula Iberica 23 días Grecia 5 días
Temperatura minima mas alta diaria en janeiro. Peninsula Iberica 18 días Grecia 5 días
Maxima absoluta de janeiro en Europa, Malaga Puerto 24ºC. Minima más alta de Europa en janeiro, Bilbao 18ºC.

O inverno é com muita diferença mais quente na peninsula iberica que em Grecia. A peninsula Iberica está muito mais longe de Rusia que Grecia!!!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mar 2011 às 11:40)

Ja temos os dados oficiais de ontem 2 de março. 
Há ar muito frio no sul da Península Ibérica. Malaga Porto e Fuengirola 13,8ºC de temperatura média ontem. Muito mais quente que os 8ºC de temperatura media ontem em Atenas. Uma diferença enorme. É assim quasse todo o inverno!!!









Os dados oficiais gregos.
Atenas



Creta



Rodos (ilha na plataforma continental turca/asiatica)


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mar 2011 às 13:44)

Assim esta a classificaçao despois de 2 días de março.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Mar 2011 às 11:25)

Continua o frío na peninsula iberica.

Dados de ontem 3 de março. Nao há dado de Malaga Porto. Fuengirola temperatura media de 13,7ºC.









Dados de Grecia


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Mar 2011 às 13:43)

Classificaçao despois de 3 días de março.
Nao acrescento o dado de Alboran de ontem porque é incorreto.


----------



## mesogeiakos (4 Mar 2011 às 18:22)

Ferreiro disse:


> Após o ataque de ansiedade e histeria desse personagem chamado Mesogeiakos eu estou muito tranqüilo porque eu continuo trabalhando com dados oficiais de AEMET e HNMS.
> 
> Lembre-se que em outro fórum disse que Atenas é mais seco que Almeria  Ele até inventou um dado de precipitação de 93 milímetros em 1993 quando na realidade foram 300 mm , hahaha.
> 
> ...




RESUMO DE FEVEREIRO for 18 days he?lol

Let's cause a panic attack to  Dedalus  again for Greece's power!Shall we??
Once the *hot spell in Spain disappeared*,Greece AGAIN rules  As always




Dedalus,who can compete with South Crete mate?Wake up mate.Only for 18 days and with RECORD temperatures and still the Iberian Peninsula will be colder to South Greece once the year ends.


http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=321&posts=327


Here is March so far!

PS.Thanks Ian


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2011 às 19:24)

Which temperature records? When and where?
I have seen some posts on that english site and what some people write is laughable...
Besides the inutile and irrelevant short term comparisons ( what´s comparing one small point to another during one year or an half of that in climatological terms? Nothing, zero, nada...), some people seemingly think that Azores is in the tropical region ( near where may I ask? Brasil??), as well as Madeira ( at 32 N or even at 30 N latitude they want it to be tropical!).
The only region that´s possibly tropical in Azores, is in it´s maritime territory, not on it´s land territory... Still in Portugal anyway.
I guess that some people ( apparently already adult) never did picked up a map or an Atlas on their entire life, unless they looked at it and couldn´t read or understand what´s there...  Maybe they thought that was a 4 year old child paint! lol


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Mar 2011 às 12:29)

Dados oficiais de ontem. Provavelmente o día mais frío do ano na costa de Malaga. Estepona temperatura media 11,7ºC e Fuengirola 11,6ºC. Nao ha dado de Malaga Puerto de ontem mais seguramente a temperatura media também foi de ums 11ºC ou 12ºC.









Dados oficiais de ontem em Grecia.
Atenas



Creta



Rodos


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Mar 2011 às 14:19)

Temperatura media de março depois de 4 días







Durante os proximos 4 dias vou de viagem. Terei pouco tempo.
Saudos!!!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (6 Mar 2011 às 09:25)

belem disse:


> Which temperature records? When and where?
> I have seen some posts on that english site and what some people write is laughable...
> Besides the inutile and irrelevant short term comparisons ( what´s comparing one small point to another during one year or an half of that in climatological terms? Nothing, zero, nada...), some people seemingly think that Azores is in the tropical region ( near where may I ask? Brasil??), as well as Madeira ( at 32 N or even at 30 N latitude they want it to be tropical!).
> The only region that´s possibly tropical in Azores, is in it´s maritime territory, not on it´s land territory... Still in Portugal anyway.
> I guess that some people ( apparently already adult) never did picked up a map or an Atlas on their entire life, unless they looked at it and couldn´t read or understand what´s there...  Maybe they thought that was a 4 year old child paint! lol



Hellooooo Murcia was 29.2 in February,close to the 30C record of Malaga for Spain.

Off course Spain had an intense heat episode and in fact a really prolonged one in February.Are you like kidding me???

Now as I have said south Greece is unbeatable in geographical Europe in mean temps in the winter

*At last HNMS has published the January bulletin and Karpathos was Europe's warmest area with a mean of 14.4C for January 2011.And this is in absence of the data for South Crete!!*


What I am merely saying is that the Iberian Peninsula *does not stand a chance in hell *next to South Greece's warmest areas.Mate I have been studying the warm climatology of Greece for 15 years and there is zero chance that the Iberian Peninsula can come close to the mean annual temps of South Crete,areas of North Crete and off course the SE Dodecanese.

Karpathos HNMS data Jan 2011

Mean Max 16.2C
Mean Min 12.6C
Mean(simple) 14.4C

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=341&posts=346


----------



## belem (6 Mar 2011 às 14:54)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Hellooooo Murcia was 29.2 in February,close to the 30C record of Malaga for Spain.
> 
> Off course Spain had an intense heat episode and in fact a really prolonged one in February.Are you like kidding me???



Ah you are talking about that region of Spain, ok.




mesogeiakos disse:


> Now as I have said south Greece is unbeatable in geographical Europe in mean temps in the winter



Ok, it´s your opinion.




mesogeiakos disse:


> *At last HNMS has published the January bulletin and Karpathos was Europe's warmest area with a mean of 14.4C for January 2011.And this is in absence of the data for South Crete!!*



I didn´t saw any mention about Karpathos being the Europe´s warmest spot in January of 2011. Lots of places actually don´t have any weather stations. Unless it´s comparing some weather stations, but that´s nothing in climatic therms, it´s only hear-say weather stories for ordinary people, not climate researchers.





mesogeiakos disse:


> What I am merely saying is that the Iberian Peninsula *does not stand a chance in hell *next to South Greece's warmest areas.Mate I have been studying the warm climatology of Greece for 15 years and there is zero chance that the Iberian Peninsula can come close to the mean annual temps of South Crete,areas of North Crete and off course the SE Dodecanese.
> 
> Karpathos HNMS data Jan 2011
> 
> ...



I really doubt that Greece is warmer than continental Iberia, let alone Iberia in general, more so now after all this show off propaganda that made me think on so many things.
But I really want to stay clear from that kind of sites, with so many unreliable opinions, childish comments about foreign countries and bias...
Also seemingly some people can´t really separate opinions from established facts.
The most you could do is try to use probabilities in  your speech ( to allow it to gain a bit of credibility), if not, we would see you as just another plain liar.
But it´s up to you to know what to do...


----------



## mesogeiakos (6 Mar 2011 às 15:29)

belem disse:


> I really doubt that Greece is warmer than continental Iberia, let alone Iberia in general, more so now after all this show off propaganda that made me think on so many things.
> But I really want to stay clear from that kind of sites, with so many unreliable opinions, childish comments about foreign countries and bias...
> Also seemingly some people can´t really separate opinions from established facts.
> The most you could do is try to use probabilities in  your speech ( to allow it to gain a bit of credibility), if not, we would see you as just another plain liar.
> But it´s up to you to know what to do...




You can doubt all you want,think,rethink,analyse,go into philosophical reckoning and even use Plato's and Socrate's principals on philosophical thinking,that's fine (hey they were Greeks after all!)

*The fact remains that Karpathos was Europe's warmest area in January 2011 from the HNMS official bulletin *and ZERO areas in the Iberian Peninsula could reach it's temps from the stations on record.And this WITHOUT the HNMS data for South Crete

I think,I am a liar in your mind mate,just bsc you cant handle the fact that Greece crushes the Iberian Peninsula to bits in warm climatology!

Come on belem,South Greece is *unbeatable *and you know it!!


----------



## belem (6 Mar 2011 às 16:09)

mesogeiakos disse:


> *The fact remains that Karpathos was Europe's warmest area in January 2011 from the HNMS official bulletin *and ZERO areas in the Iberian Peninsula could reach it's temps *from the stations on record.*


*

Exactly, because you don´t know what are the actual figures for every place.
So your data is limited... As well as your conclusions.




mesogeiakos disse:



			I think,I am a liar in your mind mate,
		
Clique para expandir...


If you are such a thinker, than read better what people write to you.
I don´t want to think that you are liar, I want to see the truth.
And until now, it´s impossible to get a conclusion. So, please refrain on making assumptions, use « opinion» and probabilities on your speech.
If you want to take conclusions  and tell the world that your opinion is a fact, use tangible evidences and publish scientific articles.
I know that nowadays it´s impossible, maybe one day or never, we don´t know...*


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mar 2011 às 18:40)

Ja estou aqui outra vez.

Neve e temperaturas por debaixo de 0ºC em Atenas. Temperatura media de ontem 9 de março em Atenas Elefsina 1,4ºC, hahaha. O tipo de inverno que na costa de Malaga so existe uma vez cada 50 ou 100 anos.

Mirem os dados de Atenas de ontem 9 de março. Os días anteriores foram similares.






Em Paleiohora (Creta) temperatura media de ontem 9 de março de 6,9ºC !!!!




Em Rodos temperatura media de ontem 9 de março 7,2ºC





E agora as temperaturas medias dos anteriores días em Rodos e Paleiohora (Creta) segundo o foro ingles:
http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=341&posts=352

Paleihora 5 março 15,1ºC
Paleihora 6 março 16,0ºC
Paleihora 7 março 15,7ºC
Paleihora 8 março  7,5ºC !!!!


Rodos 5 março  15,8ºC
Rodos 6 março  16,3ºC
Rodos 7 março  14,6ºC
Rodos 8 março  10,1ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mar 2011 às 19:12)

E agora as temperaturas medias dos ultimos días em Malaga Puerto
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=6172O&w=1&datos=det







Em Fuengirola
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=6084X&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mar 2011 às 19:46)

Ja tenho a classificaçao depois de 9 días de março. Elimino algums locais de Valencia e Murcia porque sao muitos. 
Ja estao outra vez por diante Malaga Porto, Fuengirola e Alboran. Nao falha.


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2011 às 21:33)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ja tenho a classificaçao depois de 9 días de março. Elimino algums locais de Valencia e Murcia porque sao muitos.
> Ja estao outra vez por diante Malaga Porto, Fuengirola e Alboran. Nao falha.



Não vejo utilidade em fazer rankings com tamanha falta de dados....mas pronto...a cada cabeça sua sentença


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Mar 2011 às 11:51)

Temperaturas medias de ontem em Andalucia. Malaga Puerto 14,1ºC, Fuengirola 14,5ºC.






Muito mais frio na costa de Atenas e nas ilhas gregas. Os dados de Palaiohora (Creta) estao incompletos.


----------



## Snark (11 Mar 2011 às 14:41)

Espanha= Siesta, Toros, Paella y Desierto

the new Spanish flag:


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Mar 2011 às 15:25)

Temperaturas medias depois de 10 días em março.

14ºC na costa de malaga versus 8ºC/7ºC na costa de Atenas . Em fevereiro ja foi uma diferença brutal 16ºC na costa de Malaga versus 10ºC/ 11ºC na costa de Atenas. Em janeiro sospeito que aconteceu o mesmo.


----------



## Snark (11 Mar 2011 às 15:42)

Atenas: 12,4º Marzo
Malaga: 14,1º Marzo

Atenas: 27,9 Julio
Malaga: 24,8º Julio

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=6155A&k=and
http://www.travelinfo.gr/athens/climate.html


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Mar 2011 às 16:48)

Snark disse:


> Atenas: 12,4º Marzo
> Malaga: 14,1º Marzo
> 
> Atenas: 27,9 Julio
> ...




Malaga Puerto, Fuengirola, Estepona y Alboran tienen temperaturas medias mas altas que Malaga Aeropuerto.

Ver localización de Malaga Puerto y Malaga Aeropuerto. Son 2 estaciones completamente diferentes. Una (Malaga Puerto) está en costa y dentro de la ciudad. La otra (Malaga Aeropuerto) fuera de la ciudad.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...and&l=6172O&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


En Grecia la temperatura media no se calcula como en España y Portugal


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Mar 2011 às 13:25)

Sigo com as temperaturas oficiais de ontem 11 de março.

Andalucia. Temperaturas medias. Malaga Puerto 14,2ºC. Fuengirola 14,8ºC.






Temperaturas medias muito mais frias em Atenas e ilhas gregas europeas (Creta) e asiaticas (Rodos)


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Mar 2011 às 13:28)

Classificaçao depois de 11 días em março. De novo a costa de Malaga muito mais quente que Grecia e as suas ilhas europeas e asiaticas. Todo o inverno o mesmo.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Mar 2011 às 13:32)

Temperaturas oficiais de ontem 12 de março.

Temperaturas medias temperadas em Andalucia. Malaga Puerto temperatura media de ontem 17,3ºC, Fuengirola 15,9ºC.








Em Grecia as temperaturas medias foram mais frias. Atenas 8ºC, Rodos 10ºC e Palaihora (Creta) 13ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Mar 2011 às 13:52)

Classificaçao depois de 12 dias em Março de 2011.







As temperaturas medias na Costa del Sol em Malaga estao muito por cima das temperaturas medias na costa de Grecia ambos Atenas e ilhas europeas e asiaticas.
Está acontecendo o mesmo que em fevereiro e provavelmente o mesmo que aconteceu em janeiro.
O Sudoeste da peninsula iberica tem un inverno muito mais quente que Grecia e as suas ilhas (europeas e asiaticas).


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mar 2011 às 12:09)

Sigo com as temperaturas medias de ontem en Andalucia. Malaga Puerto 16,5ºC.






Alboran foi muito mais quente. Graças a direçao do vento a maxima foi de 26ºC e a temperatura media de 20ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mar 2011 às 12:21)

As temperaturas oficiais de ontem em Grecia.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mar 2011 às 13:47)

Classificaçao depois de 13 dias de Março.

O mesmo de sempre. Malaga Puerto, Alboran e Fuengirola muito mais quentes que as ilhas gregas. 
Atenas comparado com a costa de Malaga é um local muito frio nos meses de inverno.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mar 2011 às 13:30)

Temperaturas oficiais de ontem 14 março 2011.

Temperaturas MEDIAS de Andalucia. 14,8ºC Malaga Puerto e 15,4ºC Fuengirola. 21,7ºC em Alboran mas provavelmente é um erro.







Temperaturas MAXIMAS e MINIMAS em Grecia












Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mar 2011 às 13:36)

Classificaçao depois de 14 días de março.
Continua o reinado absoluto da costa de Málaga. Atenas e as ilhas gregas não podem competir com o inverno na costa andaluza.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mar 2011 às 10:20)

Dados de ontem 15 de março

Malaga Puerto temperatura media 16,0ºC. Fuengirola 15,9ºC.






Temperaturas maximas e minimas de Grecia


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mar 2011 às 10:35)

Ja temos as temperaturas médias da primeira metade de março.
Não há surpresas. 
Malaga Puerto 15,08ºC e Fuengirola 14,65ºC versus Palaiohora (Creta) 13,21ºC e Rodos 12,83ºC. Uma diferença enorme.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Mar 2011 às 11:21)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ja temos as temperaturas médias da primeira metade de março.
> Não há surpresas.
> Malaga Puerto 15,08ºC e Fuengirola 14,65ºC versus Palaiohora (Creta) 13,21ºC e Rodos 12,83ºC. Uma diferença enorme.




Well now that the *cold snap* has passed for Greece and the February heat snap has passed for Spain,I give Spain 7-8 days before Greece retakes all top spots for whole March!From now on Greece will consistently top the Iberian Peninsula until the end of the year in mean annual temps

Also you are forgetting Karpathos

In the summer Malaga port will have difficulty reaching even the minimums of Palaiohora!!


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mar 2011 às 11:37)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Well now that the *cold snap* has passed for Greece and the February heat snap has passed for Spain,I give Spain 7-8 days before Greece retakes all top spots for whole March!From now on Greece will consistently top the Iberian Peninsula until the end of the year in mean annual temps
> 
> Also you are forgetting Karpathos
> 
> In the summer Malaga port will have difficulty reaching even the minimums of Palaiohora!!



You are wrong. Andalucia had its cold snap too in early March. The difference is that cold snaps are colder in Greece Islands than in Costa del Sol (Malaga's Coast). 
January, February were warmer in Malaga Port than in Rhodes or Palaihora too, and March will be warmer again. Sorry.


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2011 às 11:39)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Well now that the *cold snap* has passed for Greece and the February heat snap has passed for Spain,I give Spain 7-8 days before Greece retakes all top spots for whole March!From now on Greece will consistently top the Iberian Peninsula until the end of the year in mean annual temps
> 
> Also you are forgetting Karpathos
> 
> In the summer Malaga port will have difficulty reaching even the minimums of Palaiohora!!



The warm areas of the Iberian Peninsula have either the same or higher mean monthly temps between October and April, when compared to Greece/Southernmost Italy.

The remaining months are cooler due to the higher minimum temps that you have in the Mediterranean basin.

The annual difference is negligible...the wet season temps are equal or higher in IP, the summer max temps are mainly equal and the summer min temps are lower....the sum of this is a 1º or 2º difference in the extreme spots, and a 0º difference in most o the territory

But as Ferreiro says...we are having a cool March here too...average in Lisbon is aroud 11min/18.5max and we are having around 9/16º...very cold...similar to a normal February..
And seasonal forecasts point to a cool April also...mean in Lisbon is around 12/20 and it may get 1º degree colder than that..


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mar 2011 às 11:42)

stormy disse:


> The warm areas of the Iberian Peninsula have either the same or higher mean monthly temps between October and April, when compared to Greece/Southernmost Italy.
> 
> The remaining months are cooler due to the higher minimum temps that you have in the Mediterranean basin.
> 
> ...



It's true.

Andalucia (and Portugal) is much farther away from Russia than Greece. For that reason when you compare weather stations in the same conditions (Malaga Puerto, Fuengirola and Athens Hellenikon, Rodos or Palaiohora, both of them in coastal areas just beside the sea) the result is that the winter is by far warmer in Malaga.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Mar 2011 às 11:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> En Grecia la temperatura media no se calcula como en España y Portugal



Let's remind Dedalus,how Seville which had a RECORD for August 2010 was colder to Athens for August 2010.

The Iberian Peninsula *EVEN WITH RECORD BREAKING CONDITIONS* does not stand a chance in hell next to Athens in the summer.Did you forget Dedalus how Athens destroyed Seville in the summer?


Let's us remind him then with the SAME METHOD

*THE POWER OF ATTICA IN THE SUMMER*

HNMS ELEFSINA AIRPORT AUGUST 2010

Mean Max 35.5C
Mean Min  25.8C
*Mean    30.65C*











http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/greek/climatology/climatology_html?


SEVILLE MEAN RECORD AUGUST 2010








Mean 30.6C




http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=5783&v=TMA&m=13


Who can compete with Athens in the summer Dedalus?


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Mar 2011 às 11:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> It's true.
> 
> Andalucia (and Portugal) is much farther away from Russia than Greece. For that reason when you compare weather stations in the same conditions (Malaga Puerto, Fuengirola and Athens Hellenikon, Rodos or Palaiohora, both of them in coastal areas) the result is that the winter is by far warmer in Malaga.



Malaga porto warmer in the winter than Palaiohora,Karpathos or Ierapetra??

Mate Southern Greece is UNBEATABLE in the winter!Look at January 2011 Karpathos destroyed all of Iberia AND WITHOUT THE DATA OF SOUTHERN CRETE!!


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2011 às 11:53)

Here near the bottom of the page, the normals for Lisbon-Geophisical institute ( located in a relatively cold area of lisbon...the botanical garden...) for 1981-2010:

http://meteo-climat-bzh.dyndns.org/listenormale-1981-2010-33.php

This data are suitable of having some minor deviations since they area made of synop data and oficial IM´s data.

Here de extremes since 1900...

http://meteo-climat-bzh.dyndns.org/index.php?page=stati&id=338

- Note the extreme min  of -0.9º...lol


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Mar 2011 às 11:54)

Ferreiro disse:


> January, February were warmer in Malaga Port than in Rhodes or Palaihora too, and March will be warmer again. Sorry.



Lol!!And then you woke up!!

January in Karpathos *destroyed* the Iberian Peninsula and March will do the same thing for the whole month and NOT for 18 days!!

Give it 7-8 days!


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mar 2011 às 12:16)

Mesogeiakos have just now suffered a new bout of anxiety and hysteria. Every time I publish a summary of the data from AEMET it gives him a nervous breakdown


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Mar 2011 às 12:22)

Ferreiro disse:


> Mesogeiakos have jast suffered a new bout of anxiety and hysteria. Every time I publish a summary of the data from AEMET it gives him a nervous breakdown



Yes,the work of Ferreiro for 18 days of February and 15 days in March speaks volumes ha?

Who are you kidding mate?The psychological trauma that Mesogeiakos and Greece has created to you from last summer will take much more than 18 days of February data and 15 days of March data to overcome.


*Greece rules in warm climatology in Europe and WE ALL know it*


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mar 2011 às 12:31)

With official data from AEMET (Spain), HNMS (Greece), from 10th february until now

Malaga Puerto
February 16,64ºC
March  15,03ºC

Palaiohora
February 14,29ºC
March 13,21ºC

Rodos
February 14,29ºC
March 13,21ºC

Athens Hellenikon
February 11,66ºC
March 9,36ºC


Es lo que en España llamamos victoria por goleada.

Para que se vea mejor


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Mar 2011 às 12:36)

Ferreiro disse:


> With official data from AEMET (Spain), HNMS (Greece), from 10th february until now
> 
> Malaga Puerto
> February 16,64ºC
> ...



1.With a COLD SNAP in Greece 

2. HEAT SNAP in IP and 

3.with ONLY 15 days of March data 

4.with only 18 days of February data

Meanwhile back in the real world here is what was Europe's warmest area for *A WHOLE WINTER MONTH AND WITHOUT THE DATA OF SOUTHERN CRETE!!
*
January 2011



mesogeiakos disse:


> Hellooooo Murcia was 29.2 in February,close to the 30C record of Malaga for Spain.
> 
> Off course Spain had an intense heat episode and in fact a really prolonged one in February.Are you like kidding me???
> 
> ...




That is what we call in the real world separating apples from oranges 

*Dedalus,Greece makes IP look like Antarctica even with RECORD breaking conditions in IP!!*


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2011 às 12:54)

*Ferreiro* e/ou *Mesogeiakos* (dependendo da quota parte de responsabilidades nos pontos seguintes):

A paciência começa a esgotar-se para certas coisas.

1 - Apresentem de uma vez por todas dados OFICIAIS e CLIMATOLÓGICOS! Dados isolados de dias ou de anos valem 0 em Climatologia.

2 - De uma vez por todas chega de conversa com "crushes" ou "destroy". Isto é um fórum de meteorologia e não de armas de guerra. Tratem a meteorologia e climatologia conforme ela deve ser tratada.

3 - Chega de conversas de outros forums. Mais, os users deste tópico devem ser tratados pelo nome usado NESTE FÓRUM e não por qualquer outro nick.

4 - Provocações gratuitas são proibidas por aqui. mantenham a conversa em nível socialmente aceite.

É que já cansa isto!


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Mar 2011 às 12:57)

vitamos disse:


> *Ferreiro* e/ou *Mesogeiakos* (dependendo da quota parte de responsabilidades nos pontos seguintes):
> 
> A paciência começa a esgotar-se para certas coisas.
> 
> ...



Yes, please forgive the unfortunate wording.Even though I do use those mostly in a humurous way.Flamming is not my intention.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mar 2011 às 12:58)

vitamos disse:


> *Ferreiro* e/ou *Mesogeiakos* (dependendo da quota parte de responsabilidades nos pontos seguintes):
> 
> A paciência começa a esgotar-se para certas coisas.
> 
> ...



Estoy haciendo un topic de seguimiento de temperaturas medias en el sur de Europa, y estoy usando DATOS OFICIALES. Ese individuo griego trata de destruir el topic porque no le gusta el resultado.

Estou tranquilo e vou seguir trabalhando com os dados oficiais de AEMET e HNMS. Saúdos.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Mar 2011 às 13:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ese individuo griego trata de destruir el topic porque no le gusta el resultado.
> .



Actually I am bringing forward the ommisions.Such as the data of only few days for each month,the non inclusion of Karpathos etc.

The ''result'' is that with different periods you will have different results.The *end game* *climatologically *favours the SE of the continent and not the IP in terms of highest mean annual temps.This is well known.


----------



## belem (16 Mar 2011 às 13:27)

Mesogeiakos, you don´t know nothing about the warmest areas of IP, so why talking about that?
Climatologically? You don´t gave any data to conclude about climatology...
More, you only know some climatological data about some scattered points, not about an entire country, which means that you are strongly limited on your conclusions...
That´s why you don´t see any scientific articles talking about this subject and even a common and serious person, wouldn´t take most of your resumes, seriously.
Just accept your limitations, because we don´t have any problem in accepting ours.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Mar 2011 às 14:16)

belem disse:


> Mesogeiakos, you don´t know nothing about the warmest areas of IP, so why talking about that?
> Climatologically? You don´t gave any data to conclude about climatology...
> More, you only know some climatological data about some scattered points, not about an entire country, which means that you are strongly limited on your conclusions...
> That´s why you don´t see any scientific articles talking about this subject and even a common and serious person, wouldn´t take most of your resumes, seriously.
> Just accept your limitations, because we don´t have any problem in accepting ours.



We have been through this before,havent we?Yes off course we do not know the exact warm spot of IP and Greece since we do not have stations everywhere.This is obvious.

However climatologically speaking and from the official time series of the stations on record Greece has the warmest stations in mean annual temperatures.Off course generalizations do not help, though it is pretty obvious that it will be South Greece to have the warmest spots annually in Europe according to the dissemination of the climatological knowledge we currently have.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mar 2011 às 14:43)

Estas sao as temperaturas medias desde o día 10 de fevereiro ate ontem dia 15 de março. Dados oficiais de AEMET (Espanha) e HNMS (Grecia).
Es lo que hay. Al que no le guste que no mire. De Estepona y Maspalomas faltan bastantes días, pero las demás estaciones están casi todos los días (y los pocos que faltan es porque AEMET y HNMS no los publicaron).


----------



## belem (16 Mar 2011 às 14:43)

mesogeiakos disse:


> We have been through this before,havent we?Yes off course we do not know the exact warm spot of IP and Greece since we do not have stations everywhere.This is obvious..



Of course, that we were before on this, but you insist on the same thing, don´t you?
If that´s obvious, then refrain on commenting about that. Just stick on what you know.  For example: point y is warmer than point b... Apart from that and without any solid evidence, please, use the terms «opinion» and «probability», when you are trying to convince other people of your stance...



mesogeiakos disse:


> However climatologically speaking and from the official time series of the stations on record Greece has the warmest stations in mean annual temperatures..



Even for that, I would say: probably.
Europe limits definitions aren´t well established yet... You find loads of different information. So it´s up to each one judgement




mesogeiakos disse:


> Off course generalizations do not help, though it is pretty obvious that it will be South Greece to have the warmest spots annually in Europe according to the dissemination of the climatological knowledge we currently have.



No, it´s well far from obvious...
Again, you are limited on that, then refrain on making general assumptions.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Mar 2011 às 18:22)

belem disse:


> Of course, that we were before on this, but you insist on the same thing, don´t you?
> If that´s obvious, then refrain on commenting about that. Just stick on what you know.  For example: point y is warmer than point b... Apart from that and without any solid evidence, please, use the terms «opinion» and «probability», when you are trying to convince other people of your stance...
> 
> 
> ...



The ''general assumptions'' are based clearly on the knowledge we have so far.Since we currently have zero locations in IP warmer than South Greece mean annual temps then obviously Greece is at an advantage here.

So according to the information HUMANITY has so FAR yes Greece rules in warm climatology in Europe 

Unless and until we can have the relevant info to discredit this,then we can not choose to hide behind our finger hoping that somehow Greece will come out cooler!At least we know what we know...dont make us forget about them please 

Come on belem,do you honestly believe that IP can compete with South Crete and SE Dodecanese annually?Let us not kid ourselves mate


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mar 2011 às 20:57)

Sensacional Málaga Costa. Em plena entrada fria na Península Ibérica  com neve em Segovia (1000 metros) a temperatura maxima hoje em Puerto de Málaga foi de 21°C. 
Imbatível na Europa em calor durante os meses de inverno. Somente Canarias, Madeira e Açores podem superar as temperaturas medias da costa de Malaga em este inverno. As ilhas gregas sao 2ºC mais frias que Malaga Porto ou Fuengirola em temperatura media em fevereiro e março de 2011. Impresionante!!!


----------



## belem (16 Mar 2011 às 21:29)

mesogeiakos disse:


> The ''general assumptions'' are based clearly on the knowledge we have so far.Since we currently have zero locations in IP warmer than South Greece mean annual temps then obviously Greece is at an advantage here.



Not we, just talk by yourself.
Until now I have zero evidences that Greece is warmer than Iberia, I only know that some spots are warmer than the others and that Greece has many of it´s weather stations located on sheltered areas ( unlike Portugal, for example) so this can lead us to wrong conclusions.
This was explained to you, «ad nauseam».





mesogeiakos disse:


> So according to the information HUMANITY has so FAR yes Greece rules in warm climatology in Europe



No, that´s according to information carefully selected from you...
Europe is only where you want, the weather stations must be the ones you want ( I also would love to see the pictures of your greek weather stations!), the type of comparisons ( like the short term ones) are shown up when you want... 
I also would like to see your reasoning against Rivaz...
Please, instead of saying to others, to not trust on a scientist,  provide tangible evidences against him and don´t say us *« go look for it on old foruns on which I had these kind of discussions with other people»* just to see why and how you were kicked from there...




mesogeiakos disse:


> Unless and until we can have the relevant info to discredit this,then we can not choose to hide behind our finger hoping that somehow Greece will come out cooler!At least we know what we know...dont make us forget about them please



Those points were all adressed above.





mesogeiakos disse:


> Come on belem,do you honestly believe that IP can compete with South Crete and SE Dodecanese annually?Let us not kid ourselves mat



I´m not sure about which place is warmer yet, the values shown are  similar and unlike Greece, Iberia has low percentage of weather stations located on it´s warmest areas ( especially Portugal, but Spain as well).
If your math isn´t that poor, you can figure out by yourself that all your conclusions can/may be found as false, soon or later.  Saying that´s impossible to « compete» with  Greece in warm climatology, in South Europe, is utterly absurd, in my opinion.
You actually don´t need to try to convince me again, with the data that you have been posting over and over. Sincerely, I think that around 19-20 ºc of year average  is perfectly reachable in the warmest areas of  continental Iberia. Differences are more probably insignificant and it´s a bit odd  to desperately call one or another the warmest by far, it´s like saying that Netherlands at sea level is much warmer than Belgium at sea level or the opposite...


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mar 2011 às 09:42)

Dados oficiais de ontem.

Temperaturas MEDIAS em Andalucia





Temperaturas MAXIMAS E MINIMAS em Grecia


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mar 2011 às 09:55)

Assim é a classificação. É surpresa de ver  Las Palmas por diante de Maspalomas. Março continua frio nas Ilhas Canárias.
A costa de Málaga é inalcançável para o resto da Europa continental e ilhas mediterraneas (chipre?).


----------



## mesogeiakos (17 Mar 2011 às 11:57)

belem disse:


> Not we, just talk by yourself.
> Until now I have zero evidences that Greece is warmer than Iberia, I only know that some spots are warmer than the others and that Greece has many of it´s weather stations located on sheltered areas ( unlike Portugal, for example) so this can lead us to wrong conclusions.
> This was explained to you, «ad nauseam».
> 
> ...



Well,it might be ''utterly absurd'' for you but this is easily explained by the fact that you live in the IP.So off course when a myth is deconstructed in our eyes we tend to not believe anything.

For example how many people knew that Attica in Greece can climatologically challenge any area in the continent in the summer means?Who knew in IP that Athens can challenge the warmest areas of Andalusia and win in each and every point? Apart from that who was aware that it was Athens the area to have the highest temperature ever to be recorded in Europe and in fact in two suburbs simultaneously and also the highest frequency of temperatures over 45C in Europe just next to the sea?Who was aware that Athens's port can have minimums in the summer at par with the Red Sea?

Let's us not kid ourselves,my presence in the meteoforums has done two serious things

a.It has deconstructed all the myths of warm climatology regarding Europe

b.It has created a strong interest for Greece's warm climatology.Just look at this thread.How many post of Ferreiro are for Spain and how many are for Greece?If I count them I think he focuses more to Greece than Iberia!That is a victory in itself

So why follow the logic of people who live in IP and go to rounds  answering random things in order to treat their insecurities?I am merely providing official info from the current official climatological knowledge we currently have!And to this extent i am always backed up officially by AEMET . HNMS, IN, Metoffice etc in what I say.

Southern Greece is really unbeatable and this is not a making of Mesogeiakos.By the end of the year it will become obvious that the mean temps of the South Greece will be by far superior to any area of the IP even with record breaking conditions in IP...It is maths and science and as I said I have been studying the warm climatology of Europe and Greece more than 15 years.

Greece has a unique climate in Europe,holding all the warm records of the continent both in the summer and the winter and its complexity is highlighted with all the relevant info that are provided.You see belem it is this deconstruction that I have achieved that is making you and most of Iberianos react so strongly to Greece's climatology...

Finally,Ian Williams and myself have spotted the methodological errors of Dedalus in his calculations and we will be presenting them here soon!

As we say in Greek...Εις το επανιδειν!


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mar 2011 às 12:10)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Well,it might be ''utterly absurd'' for you but this is easily explained by the fact that you live in the IP.So off course when a myth is deconstructed in our eyes we tend to not believe anything.
> 
> For example how many people knew that Attica in Greece can climatologically challenge any area in the continent in the summer means?Who knew in IP that Athens can challenge the warmest areas of Andalusia and win in each and every point? Apart from that who was aware that it was Athens the area to have the highest temperature ever to be recorded in Europe and in fact in two suburbs simultaneously and also the highest frequency of temperatures over 45C in Europe just next to the sea?Who was aware that Athens's port can have minimums in the summer at par with the Red Sea?
> 
> ...



Who is dedalus?  I'M FERREIRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meus dados nao sao meus hahaha, sao dados de AEMET e HNMS!!! Pelo tanto nao poden estar errados.

Penso que todo tem um limite. Chamarme novamente con outros nomes que nao sao o meu e ademais afirmar que os dados de AEMET e HNMS sao erros penso que é hora de que os moderadores tomen uma decisao sobre este personagem chamado Mesogeiakos.

Ademais nao aporta nada ao debate. Em 12 paginas deste forum nao aportou nemhum dado oficial. O unico que face é repetir sempre o mesmo: Grecia é a mais quente. Nenhum locai de Europa pode competir com Grecia. Em Grecia chove menos e fai mais calor que en nemhun outro local. A Peninsula Iberica é o Polo Norte comparado com Grecia. E nemhum so dado oficial. Hay que joderse (como decimos en mi tierra).


----------



## mesogeiakos (17 Mar 2011 às 12:40)

Ferreiro disse:


> Who is dedalus?  I'M FERREIRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Come on !I have dealt with you in Italian,Spanish,UK,Portuguese forums.Do you think it is so difficult for me to be fooled by your way of writing?

Irrespective of the nicks you use,I am merely pointing out that it was through Mesogeiakos *that you focus on Greece more than your focus on Spain*!And this is bsc you understand the psychological process of deconstructing a myth has specific effects in our behaviour!

Anyhow soon I will be making some extensive posts on your methodological errors with the data provided by Ian Williams


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2011 às 13:16)

I'm realy not interested in deconstruction of certain forumer data!

Once and for all: Let's talk about REAL and OFICIAL data. Otherwise this starting to look much more a war, than a serious discussion.


----------



## mesogeiakos (17 Mar 2011 às 13:23)

vitamos disse:


> I'm realy not interested in deconstruction of certain forumer data!
> 
> Once and for all: Let's talk about REAL and OFICIAL data. Otherwise this starting to look much more a war, than a serious discussion.



Well yes the real and official data climatologically say that South Greece has the highest mean annual temps in Europe officially and within a year we can see this.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mar 2011 às 13:31)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Come on !I have dealt with you in Italian,Spanish,UK,Portuguese forums.Do you think it is so difficult for me to be fooled by your way of writing?
> 
> Irrespective of the nicks you use,I am merely pointing out that it was through Mesogeiakos *that you focus on Greece more than your focus on Spain*!And this is bsc you understand the psychological process of deconstructing a myth has specific effects in our behaviour!
> 
> Anyhow soon I will be making some extensive posts on your methodological errors with the data provided by Ian Williams



E que de novo esta afirmando que eu tenho outros nicks!!! Este individuo somente participa para insultarme. Isto é increivel. E os moderadores consinten isto???

Estou trabalhando com os dados oficiais de AEMET e HNMS. E precisamente porque ja sabia que este personagem diria que os dados sao falsos me tomo la molestia de pegar las imagenes con los DATOS OFICIALES TODOS LOS DÍAS.


----------



## mesogeiakos (17 Mar 2011 às 13:38)

Here are a few methodological mistakes we have pointed out from Britain

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=361&posts=380

Follow the link please.I will try to make a collection of those mistakes and post them here once I get all the data from Ian as well


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mar 2011 às 13:52)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Here are a few methodological mistakes we have pointed out from Britain
> 
> http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=361&posts=380
> 
> Follow the link please.I will try to make a collection of those mistakes and post them here once I get all the data from Ian as well



Eu somente trabalho com os dados que publica AEMET
Estou desejando saber porque os dados de AEMET tem erros 
Isto si que e divertido. Os dados de AEMET tem erros. O afirma un personagem de nacionalidade grega chamado Mesogeiakos


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2011 às 13:59)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Well,it might be ''utterly absurd'' for you but this is easily explained by the fact that you live in the IP.So off course when a myth is deconstructed in our eyes we tend to not believe anything.



The only myth is the one that you are trying to create.




mesogeiakos disse:


> For example how many people knew that Attica in Greece can climatologically challenge any area in the continent in the summer means?Who knew in IP that Athens can challenge the warmest areas of Andalusia and win in each and every point? Apart from that who was aware that it was Athens the area to have the highest temperature ever to be recorded in Europe and in fact in two suburbs simultaneously and also the highest frequency of temperatures over 45C in Europe just next to the sea?Who was aware that Athens's port can have minimums in the summer at par with the Red Sea?.



About the basic question « who knew», I guess that no one in Greece ( not even climatologists) try to publish anything scientific regarding that subject because they are well aware of their limitations. Data is scanty and results can be ( more probably) misleading.We are not in 2050 or in 2100. 



mesogeiakos disse:


> Let's us not kid ourselves,my presence in the meteoforums has done two serious things
> 
> a.It has deconstructed all the myths of warm climatology regarding Europe
> 
> ...



You should know that Greece has a good reputation of being very warm on the summer. Saying otherwise is bullshit.
Short term data worries me, you know... About 4 years ago, my sister and her friend went to Greek islands ( on August),  in the 3 days that she was there, the temperatures hardly went over 24ºc degrees, the nights were a bit freshy, it was windy and even on 1 day she got rain ( drizzle)... Fortunately that the sea was at 24ºc or so, if not she would end her 3 vacation days outside of the coast.
When she arrived at Lisbon it was 32ºc, clear sky...
So, I would say that using short term data, as it´s being used can lead us to dangerous conclusions. Lisbon, has variations in the summer ( some places are much warmer than the others), locally can be similar to some parts of Greek lowlands on the summer, but that´s fishy, you know...
And I´m not insecure about nothing, I´m well aware of both countries advantages and disadvantages.You cherry pick information instead ( you don´t like certain meteorological data), but I´m more worried about the quality of climatological data posted, not about others preferences... Certain data that you post here, is taken from weather stations that have NO conditions to pick up official data, however they are classified as official... That´s why I asked for pictures of the weather stations.
Actually some amateur weather stations, have more conditions to measure data than many official ones. And for me what´s more important is serious measuring, not weather stations near bakers that have an official stamp on them.




mesogeiakos disse:


> Southern Greece is really unbeatable and this is not a making of Mesogeiakos.By the end of the year it will become obvious that the mean temps of the South Greece will be by far superior to any area of the IP even with record breaking conditions in IP...It is maths and science and as I said I have been studying the warm climatology of Europe and Greece more than 15 years.



Talking about raw science, even places that aren´t located in the warmest places of Iberia, are pretty close in temperatures, comparing with the much more studied warmest spots of Greece, which is actually shocking I would say. In fact, I thought that Greece would be warmer than that, but it´s warm anyway, no doubt...
If we start to located the warmest posts in big Iberia and start to measure data there, things can be tough...
It´s even funny, the fact that people is aware of modern weather data showing a completely false idea about how really warm is Iberia and still is use it´s data to compare with some of the warmest places in Europe.
The more laughable last happening  is measure a record at shade inside a forest ( Amareleja) on an high place ( Morena mountain system?)...
People talk about low wind movements, but forests are usually much fresher on the summer,( we don´t need to think on rocket science) we know about radiation, we know about shady places, we know that water lower the temperature maximum during daytime ( leaves are full of water for example, and clearly radiate it...). This is my opinion about it.
This is just one example, between so many others.



mesogeiakos disse:


> Greece has a unique climate in Europe,holding all the warm records of the continent both in the summer and the winter and its complexity is highlighted with all the relevant info that are provided.You see belem it is this deconstruction that I have achieved that is making you and most of Iberianos react so strongly to Greece's climatology...




Which unique climate is that?
Well, I guess that each climate in the world or space is unique.
Regarding your so called warm climatology, I guess that you have a problem, which is called : scanty data!
Scanty data can give us misleading results. I have been warning you about this countless times, but you don´t pay attention. Honestly, if you were interested on the truth, you would refrain on making more assumptions, but you don´t... 



mesogeiakos disse:


> Finally,Ian Williams and myself have spotted the methodological errors of Dedalus in his calculations and we will be presenting them here soon!
> 
> As we say in Greek...Εις το επανιδειν!



I would also like to know about your antagonism about Rivaz and about Bioclimatics...


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2011 às 14:21)

Isto é uma conversa curiosa sobre uma maneira curiosa de fazer climatologia...
-Rivaz-martines?..não gosto, não gosto..
-Koppen?..não presta, não presta..
-Médias a longo termo?...não...só ponho dados que me interessam..
-Medições de Tmed diaria?...á minha maneira e é do jeito que me favorece ( depende dos dias)..

...etc...

Este tópico para mim está acabado, não vale a pena falar com gente demagógica e que tenta impor ideias com base em dados manipulados e/ou errados e que depois se mete com sensacionalismos e alimenta discussões infantis e retrogadas


----------



## mesogeiakos (17 Mar 2011 às 14:40)

But belem this is what I say about answering random questions that have been answered time and time again.I mean if I was to follow this logic then I would have little or no time collecting data and doing research.

The important issue here is to understand that from the data collection of quality controlled sources that are officially recognized we get at least an idea.The limitations are known ,however this does not change certain aspects such as the fact that from the current climatological knowledge we have locations in Greece are consistently warmer than any place of the continent.


For example people in Spain and Portugal will be assuming that IP is warmer merely due to lack of understanding of the climate of other warm areas and specifically Greece.We are obviously not substituting science here.We are merely pointing out that from the current climatological knowledge at hand (and a bit of independent thinking does not hurt) South Greece is really deconstructing all we know about warm climatology.We could say yes off course it was expected but merely highlighting this causes strong reactions.

This is something that might be examined within the remit of Psychology.For example the reactionary process of people living in  Iberia when faced with official data from Greece but in an more let's say ''obvious'' way.Then retaliation,denial,cooling off period etc.In this way we see that little by little people will inevitably start paying more and more attention to details that had not come to their attention.In this respect I think this thread is let's say a ''victory'' to raising attention to unexplored issues around warm climatology of Europe.

In any case,the climatological data can have fallacies and mistakes and yes I am with you on the issues of over generalizations but this does not mean that the current data at hand are not an important starting point in understanding the obvious:Which is that South Greece is Europe's warmest area annually.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mar 2011 às 14:45)

Este foro lo cree yo y aquí nadie obliga a entrar en el. 
Pienso que es interesante seguir las temperaturas en el sur de España y sur de Grecia en este 2011. 
Eso es lo que es: un estudio de las temperaturas durante este 2011. Nada mas.
Yo no escondo nada, uso sólo datos oficiales de AEMET y HNMS (que es el equivalente a AEMET), y siempre pongo el enlace para que se vea que no escondo nada.
Es cierto que algunos días AEMET no ofrece el dato de algunas ciudades y por eso los datos quedan incompletos. Pero es lo que hay. Entonces dejo la casilla en blanco. En ese otro foro ingles prefieren suponer la temperatura y asi calculan con los datos parciales que tienen cual puede haber sido la temperatura media. En mi opinion eso no es correcto, pero alla cada uno con sus foros ¿Quien comete mas errores? Yo creo que es evidente.

Por mi parte solo he usado hasta ahora los datos oficiales de AEMET y HNMS y asi voy a seguir haciendolo. Tengo la conciencia tranquila.

Todo esta polemica que esta montando el griego es porque las temperaturas en este 2011 no estan siendo las que él esperaba. Como no lo soporta pretende destruir el topic. Pero no lo va a conseguir.

Como decimos en mi tierra a palabras necias oidos sordos.

Lo unico que le pido a los moderadores es que no permitan que me insulte. Basta ya de llamarme dedalus y no se que mas. Yo soy Ferreiro!!!!!!

Hasta mañana. Cuando volveré como siempre con los datos oficiales de AEMET y HNMS mal que alguno le pese.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mar 2011 às 14:48)

Ahora que la pequeña ola de frio que afectó estos dias a la peninsula iberica se esta yendo las temperaturas en Malaga suben cada dia mas.

Ultima hora. Por encima de 21ºC.

Apuesto a que la costa de Malaga terminará el mes por encima de 16ºC. No veo posible tal temperatura media en ningun otro lugar de Europa en este marzo de 2011 salvo las islas del Atlantico y si acaso en alguna estación del Sur de Portugal pegada al mar. Mas no lo creo porque Ayamonte hasta ahora tiene una temperatura media de 11,9ºC. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2011 às 17:14)

mesogeiakos disse:


> The important issue here is to understand that from the data collection of quality controlled sources that are officially recognized we get at least an idea.The limitations are known ,however this does not change certain aspects such as the fact that from the current climatological knowledge we have locations in Greece are consistently warmer than any place of the continent..




We have very few, scanty and scattered data showing that Greece is probably warmer than some other few, scanty and scattered points from Iberia or Italy, which turns any generalistic conclusion too biased in my point of view.
It would be logical to assume that Iberia wouldn´t have warmer places than the ones that we already know, if data was collected on the some of the warmest places or it´s surface would be far too small to have significant variations or it´s geography would be far too simple ( plains only plains like that), but obviously this is not the case...And this is backed up by official studies ( like the one around the warmest places in continental Portugal during the 3 warmest months ( and even this one is a bit limited)). So let´s be a bit more realistic please... 
I wouldn´t assume, for example, that Ecuador is colder than Iberia or Greece, just because the most used weather station from there is Quito...
This may be a bit extreme example, but does show up how limited we can be.




mesogeiakos disse:


> For example people in Spain and Portugal will be assuming that IP is warmer merely due to lack of understanding of the climate of other warm areas and specifically Greece.We are obviously not substituting science here.We are merely pointing out that from the current climatological knowledge at hand (and a bit of independent thinking does not hurt) South Greece is really deconstructing all we know about warm climatology.We could say yes off course it was expected but merely highlighting this causes strong reactions.




There are different reasons to have strong reactions.
Some can be because of more obscure reasons, others because of more rational reasons.
I guess that this forum reaction, fortunately has been closer to the second reason.
We have the right to doubt, because data has been cherrypicked and it´s very limited.





mesogeiakos disse:


> This is something that might be examined within the remit of Psychology.For example the reactionary process of people living in  Iberia when faced with official data from Greece but in an more let's say ''obvious'' way.Then retaliation,denial,cooling off period etc.In this way we see that little by little people will inevitably start paying more and more attention to details that had not come to their attention.In this respect I think this thread is let's say a ''victory'' to raising attention to unexplored issues around warm climatology of Europe.



Mesogeiakos let me be sincer with you.
Here in Portugal, most people that I talk with, think that Greece has a Middle East climate. Basically MUCH warmer than it really is. Heat all year round or around that, 40ºc all summer days, etc...
My sister, for example, went there with that idea ( ah she´s psychologist, btw...). 
And you are right, this discussion at least, despite being somewhat limited,  debunks some myths.
I still think that Greece is warm, don´t worry, but well, it´s it... 
About being the warmest on Europe, I don´t have any little idea. I don´t know.




mesogeiakos disse:


> In any case,the climatological data can have fallacies and mistakes and yes I am with you on the issues of over generalizations but this does not mean that the current data at hand are not an important starting point in understanding the obvious:Which is that South Greece is Europe's warmest area annually.



It´s obvious in your opinion, but it´s not obvious for most people and for science ( nothing published about it yet).
Limited data, give us limited conclusions... More logical than this, is impossible to get.
Unless Iberia is the size of Malta, I keep saying this.


----------



## Snark (17 Mar 2011 às 17:49)

Ferreiro disse:


> *Ahora que la pequeña ola de frio* que afectó estos dias a la peninsula iberica se esta yendo las temperaturas en Malaga suben cada dia mas.




*Where was the Cold Spell? maybe I was in another country and I didnt see that*


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mar 2011 às 08:41)

Snark disse:


> *Where was the Cold Spell? maybe I was in another country and I didnt see that*



Nieve en la ciudad de Segovia ayer = pequeña ola de frío.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mar 2011 às 10:17)

Ja tenho as temperaturas oficiais de ontem de AEMET (Espanha) e HNMS(Grécia).
É destacable que as temperaturas na costa do Mediterrâneo (Málaga) são muito mais quentes que a costa do Atlântico (Huelva). 
Os ventos frescos do Atlântico nao sempre conseguem chegar até a costa de Málaga.
As temperaturas medias oficiais ontem.
Malaga Puerto 18,3ºC Fuengirola 17,4ºC
Rodos 15ºC Palaiohora (Creta) 15,3ºC
Desculpe se alguém está com raiva. Mas nao e a minha culpa. Neste inverno 2011 a costa de Málaga é muito mais quente que as ilhas gregas. Nao sao dados meus são dados oficiais de AEMET e HNMS.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mar 2011 às 10:24)

A classificaçao depois de 17 días de março. 
É certo que faltan días mas nao e culpa minha. É assím porque esses días AEMET e HNMS nao publicaron os dados.
Com todo Fuengirola tem os dados completos e assim tem Rodos.
Temperatura media Fuengirola 14,77ºC Rodos 13,13ºC.

Elimino los datos de Atenas porque está siendo mucho mas fría que la costa andaluza este invierno y ademas me faltaban muchos dias.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Mar 2011 às 13:08)

Temperaturas medias oficiais ontem em Espanha e Grecia segundo AEMET e HNMS

Malaga Puerto 20,0ºC
Fuengirola 18,7ºC

Rodos 16,1ºC
Palaiohora (Creta) 16,8ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Mar 2011 às 13:09)

A classificaçao depois de 18 días.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Mar 2011 às 17:59)

Temperaturas oficiais de ontem em Andalucia e ilhas gregas


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Mar 2011 às 22:00)




----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2011 às 22:05)

Sem querer entrar nas questões de locais mais quentes, a estação Malaga Puerto tem valores muito interessantes.

Ferreiro, não consegues fotos dessa estação e sua localização exacta?


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mar 2011 às 13:42)

Lousano disse:


> Sem querer entrar nas questões de locais mais quentes, a estação Malaga Puerto tem valores muito interessantes.
> 
> Ferreiro, não consegues fotos dessa estação e sua localização exacta?



Nao, infelizmente não tenho fotos. A localização exata é no site da AEMET

Latitud: 36° 43' 4'' N -  Longitud: 4° 25' 6'' O

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...and&l=6172O&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mar 2011 às 13:48)

Dados oficiais de ontem.

Temperaturas medias em Andalucia.





Temperaturas maximas e minimas em Creta e Rodos


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mar 2011 às 14:34)

A classificaçao depois de 20 días.
San Fernando, perto de Cadiz, supera a Creta e Rodos neste março de 2011 em temperatura media. Nao é surpresa ja que em fevereiro (somente dados do día 10 até o día 28) tamen as superou.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Mar 2011 às 20:18)

Dados de ontem e classificaçao.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Mar 2011 às 18:49)

Dados de ontem e classificaçao de março.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Mar 2011 às 15:23)

Dados oficiais de ontem.
Malaga Puerto 17,2ºC Fuengirola 16,3ºC.
Palaiohora (Creta) 12,5ºC Rodos 14,9ºC












Classificacaçao de Março.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Mar 2011 às 16:06)

Temperaturas mais quentes em Malaga. 
Malaga Porto temperatura media ontem 19,6ºC. Fuengirola 19,1ºC.
Em Grecia Palaiohora (Creta) 13,5ºC. Rodos 14,4ºC.












Malaga ja por cima de 16ºC com somente dois dias sem dados.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2011 às 14:57)

Continua o dominio indiscutivel da costa de Malaga.
Temperaturas medias de ontem. Malaga Puerto 18,2ºC. Fuengirola 17,3ºC. Rodos 16,4ºC. Palaiohora (Creta) 16,4ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2011 às 14:58)

Classificaçao depois de 25 días de março.


----------



## belem (26 Mar 2011 às 18:33)

Já tive a observar a estação meteorológica de Málaga Puerto pelo Google Earth e é completamente urbana...
Está enfiada no meio da cidade, não tem quaisquer condições para registar dados credíveis e oficiais.
Seria interessante, que alguém postasse aqui os valores que têm sido registados na zona citadina de Lisboa, que é para se ter uma ideia do que é que acontece...


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2011 às 18:38)

belem disse:


> Já tive a observar a estação meteorológica de Málaga Puerto pelo Google Earth e é completamente urbana...
> Está enfiada no meio da cidade, não tem quaisquer condições para registar dados credíveis e oficiais.
> Seria interessante, que alguém postasse aqui os valores que têm sido registados na zona citadina de Lisboa, que é para se ter uma ideia do que é que acontece...



Sim, é uma estaçao urbana mas localizada na costa (no porto). Isso ja o disse eu ao principio do forum. Mas os seus dados sao oficiais de AEMET.
Por certo as estaçaos gregas de Atenas de HNMS sao todas urbanas exceto uma do aeroporto.


----------



## 1337 (26 Mar 2011 às 18:40)

belem disse:


> Já tive a observar a estação meteorológica de Málaga Puerto pelo Google Earth e é completamente urbana...
> Está enfiada no meio da cidade, não tem quaisquer condições para registar dados credíveis e oficiais.
> Seria interessante, que alguém postasse aqui os valores que têm sido registados na zona citadina de Lisboa, que é para se ter uma ideia do que é que acontece...



ate pode tar na cidade, mas se tiver num local arejado e mais ou menos verde de nada influencia
isso não quer dizer nada


----------



## belem (26 Mar 2011 às 18:42)

1337 disse:


> ate pode tar na cidade, mas se tiver num local arejado e mais ou menos verde de nada influencia
> isso não quer dizer nada



O 1337, devia ler o que já se escreveu sobre isso.
Existem guidelines para cumprir.
Se quiser indico-lhe onde está. 
E não, não está numa zona verde e arejada.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2011 às 18:59)

As estaçaos urbanas têm temperaturas mais altas que as nao urbanas. Isso creo que ja o sabemos todos (exceto o grego).
Mais Malaga Puerto é uma estaçao meteorologica oficial de AEMET. Pelo menos nao está em um parque no centro da cidade rodeada de asfalto por todos os lados como algumas que cita o grego (Atenas Thiseio ou Atenas Gazi). Tem a influencia do mar.

Uma estaçao localizada no centro de Lisboa ou no centro de SEvilla sería mais quente em temperatura media que as estaçaos dos aeroportos.


----------



## belem (26 Mar 2011 às 19:09)

Ferreiro disse:


> As estaçaos urbanas têm temperaturas mais altas que as nao urbanas. Isso creo que ja o sabemos todos (exceto o grego).
> Mais Malaga Puerto é uma estaçao meteorologica oficial de AEMET. Pelo menos nao está em um parque no centro da cidade rodeada de asfalto por todos os lados como algumas que cita o grego (Atenas Thiseio ou Atenas Gazi). Tem a influencia do mar.



Por isso tenho andado sempre a pedir fotos ou referências sobre as estações...
O Mesogeiakos já foi convidado a fazer isso, mas na vez que lhe pedi não fez nada...
Por isso, percebe-se que muitas dados que ele mete aqui são tendenciosos ou até errados.
Malaga Puerto é praticamente o equivalente a uma RUEMA de Lisboa.
Bom sendo assim vamos começar a usar RUEMAS nestes comparativos...
Quem quiser começar a postar medições feitas na calçada lisboeta, está à vontade. lol


----------



## frederico (26 Mar 2011 às 20:41)




----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mar 2011 às 12:11)

Sigo com os dados oficiais de ontem de AEMET e HNMS.

Temperaturas medias de ontem
Malaga Porto 17,3ºC
Fuengirola 17,5ºC
Rodos 16,5ºC
Palaiohora (Creta) 14,3ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mar 2011 às 12:15)

A classificaçao.
Nao somente Malaga Porto, tamen Fuengirola, Adra e San Fernando têm temperaturas medias mais quentes que as ilhas gregas (europeas ou asiaticas) neste Março 2011. Inclusive Sevilla Aeroporto.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Mar 2011 às 13:48)

Sigo com as temperaturas oficiais de ontem. 
Como quase desde janeiro as temperaturas medias da costa de Malaga muito por cima das temperaturas medias nas ilhas gregas.

Malaga Puerto 19,9ºC. Estepona 18ºC.

Palaiohora (Creta) 16,0ºC. Rodos (ilha asiatica) 15,1ºC.




[/URL]


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Mar 2011 às 15:48)




----------



## Amending (28 Mar 2011 às 15:59)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sigo com as temperaturas oficiais de ontem.
> Como quase desde janeiro as temperaturas medias da costa de Malaga muito por cima das temperaturas medias nas ilhas gregas.



¿Ha comprobado si en los días que la media del puerto de Málaga no aparece en el gráfico, su temperatura se publica aquí? ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Mar 2011 às 16:50)

Amending disse:


> ¿Ha comprobado si en los días que la media del puerto de Málaga no aparece en el gráfico, su temperatura se publica aquí? ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/



Conozco ese enlace. No se publicó en los resumenes de aquellos dos días.
saludos.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mar 2011 às 16:55)

Dados oficiais de ontem.

O dato de temperatura minima de Malaga Puerto é incorrecto. É um erro informatico. O dado real é de 15,6ºC. 
Temperaturas medias da regiao: Malaga Puerto 20,0ºC, Malaga 18,9ºC, Fuengirola 18,3ºC.

Em Grecia, Rodos 15,5ºC, Palaiohora (Creta) 15,1ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mar 2011 às 16:59)

A classificaçao. Malaga Puerto por cima de 16ºC. Fuengirola quase 16ºC. Somente a falta de dados impide que Estepona se acerque a 16ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 16:34)

A punto de terminar el mes de marzo. Todo sigue igual que cuando empezó.
Temperaturas medias oficiales de ayer. Inalcanzable la costa de Malaga para las islas griegas en los meses de invierno.

Malaga Puerto 18,6ºC
Fuengirola 18,6ºC

Palaiohora (Creta) 15,0ºC
Rodos 16,3ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 17:13)

Classificaçao depois de 29 días.
Malaga Porto ja perto de 17ºC. Fuengirola perto de 16ºC.


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 19:21)

Por razões já apresentadas, a estação Malaga Puerto não tem condições para fazer medições fiáveis a não ser que muitas dessas estações do comparativo estejam no mesmo patamar, o que para alguns casos nem me espantava muito.
Para que se tenha uma ideia, hoje numa estação meteorológica oficial do IM ( RUEMA) na zona baixa de Lisboa, registou-se por exemplo, cerca de 23,5ºc e em outra ( Alvalade) cerca de 28ºc...
Na última, existe por vezes variações que parece indicar algum problema, mas mesmo assim, ainda este ano,  mais do que uma estação RUEMA de Lisboa já registou mais de 30ºc, por mais de 1 vez...


----------



## 1337 (30 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

belem disse:


> Por razões já apresentadas, a estação Malaga Puerto não tem condições para fazer medições fiáveis a não ser que muitas dessas estações do comparativo estejam no mesmo patamar, o que para alguns casos nem me espantava muito.
> Para que se tenha uma ideia, hoje numa estação meteorológica oficial do IM ( RUEMA) na zona baixa de Lisboa, registou-se por exemplo, cerca de 23,5ºc e em outra ( Alvalade) cerca de 28ºc...
> O da última, tem por vezes variações que parece indicar algum problema, mas mesmo assim, ainda este ano,  mais do que uma estação RUEMA de Lisboa já registou mais de 30ºc, por mais de 1 vez...



então málaga em vez de 24 de maxima tinha ja 30. visto que é bem mais quente que LX


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 19:27)

1337 disse:


> então málaga em vez de 24 de maxima tinha ja 30. visto que é bem mais quente que LX



Não, a asneirada vai antes dar ao mesmo.
E não sei qual das duas tem mais influência de calor urbano, penso que talvez Lisboa por razões óbvias...
Se Málaga é bem  mais quente, não sei, porque Lisboa não é só Gago Coutinho e Geofísico, junto ao rio, faz mais calor.
Málaga deverá ser mais quente, mas não por muito mais ( também tendo em conta a diferença de latitudes já era esperado).


----------



## 1337 (30 Mar 2011 às 19:33)

belem disse:


> Não, a asneirada vai antes dar ao mesmo.
> E não sei qual das duas tem mais influência de calor urbano, penso que Lisboa por razões óbvias...
> Se Málaga é bem  mais quente, não sei, porque Lisboa não é só Gago Coutinho e Geofísico, junto ao rio, faz muito mais calor.
> Málaga deverá ser mais quente, mas não por muito mais ( também tendo em conta a diferença de latitudes já era esperado).



e alem disso é no porto de Málaga percebes belem, não deve ter muito calor urbano...


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

1337 disse:


> e alem disso é no porto de Málaga percebes belem, não deve ter muito calor urbano...



Só tem porto de nome, porque fica rodeada de betão, na cidade e ainda que não fique muito longe do litoral, não interessa, porque não tem condições...
Na Baixa de Lisboa, também há locais perto do litoral e que contudo têm imensa influência urbana...


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 20:20)

belem disse:


> Só tem porto de nome, porque fica rodeada de betão, na cidade e ainda que não fique muito longe do litoral, não interessa, porque não tem condições...
> Na Baixa de Lisboa, também há locais perto do litoral e que contudo têm imensa influência urbana...



Nao vou negar que Malaga Porto tem influencia urbana porque é certo. 
Mas ha muitas estaçaos que tem influencia urbana. Nao somente é Malaga Porto.
Fuengirola e Estepona e outros locais da costa de Malaga sao pequenos locais e pelo tanto têm pouca influencia urbana e têm similares temperaturas.

A estaçao de Malaga Porto nao está longe do litoral. Esta no mesmo litoral.


----------



## Lousano (30 Mar 2011 às 20:23)

belem disse:


> Só tem porto de nome, porque fica rodeada de betão, na cidade e ainda que não fique muito longe do litoral, não interessa, porque não tem condições...
> Na Baixa de Lisboa, também há locais perto do litoral e que contudo têm imensa influência urbana...



De facto pelas coordenadas indicadas pela AIMET, dificilmente se encontrará num local indicado para uma estação oficial.

Mas não temos a certeza do local exacto onde se encontra, até que apareçam umas fotos.

PS: Alguém já viu as fotos da estação de Sevilha-Aeroporto, colocada num tópico deste fórum?


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 20:27)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao vou negar que Malaga Porto tem influencia urbana porque é certo.
> Mas ha muitas estaçaos que tem influencia urbana. Nao somente é Malaga Porto.
> Fuengirola e Estepona e outros locais da costa de Malaga sao pequenos locais e pelo tanto têm pouca influencia urbana e têm similares temperaturas.
> 
> A estaçao de Malaga Porto nao está longe do litoral. Esta no mesmo litoral.



Eu não disse que estava longe do litoral... Mas isso também não interessa, porque já dei exemplos.
Eu vejo Málaga Puerto destacada quase sempre e agora dá para entender porquê...
Eu sei que a zona é quente, mas também acho um exagero usar aqueles dados.
Pelas coordenadas, vai se ter a um dos últimos locais onde se iria querer ter uma estação.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 20:30)

belem disse:


> Eu não disse que estava longe do litoral... Mas isso também não interessa, porque já dei exemplos.
> Eu vejo Málaga Puerto destacada quase sempre e agora dá para entender porquê...
> Eu sei que a zona é quente, mas também acho um exagero usar aqueles dados.
> Pelas coordenadas, vai se ter a um dos últimos locais onde se iria querer ter uma estação.




Ha que comprender que as estaçaos que estao no mesmo litoral sempre têm temperaturas minimas mais altas que as estaçaos que estao terra adentro. Isso nao significa que estao medindo mal a temperatura.
A regiao de Malaga e a mais quente no inverno.
Achem as temperaturas maximas de ontem segundo AEMET. Sao pequenos locais perto de Malaga.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 20:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ha que comprender que as estaçaos que estao no mesmo litoral sempre têm temperaturas minimas mais altas que as estaçaos que estao terra adentro.



Isso não muda em nada, o que eu disse...
É igual.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 20:52)

Eu não vejo tão mal colocada à estação de Málaga Porto. Pelo menos tem o mar de um lado. Algumas estações estão colocadas muito pior.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 20:57)

A estaçao meteorologica de Valencia está colocada muito pior que Malaga Porto. 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...=val&l=8416&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 20:59)

Ferreiro disse:


> Eu não vejo tão mal colocada à estação de Málaga Porto. Pelo menos tem o mar de um lado. Algumas estações estão colocadas muito pior.



Isso ter o mar de um lado não quer dizer nada... Lisboa também tem o mar de um lado e não é por isso que deixa de registar os valores que já indiquei ( em condições urbanas claro). 
E antes do mar, a estação de Málaga Puerto, (além de betão!) tem também uma estrada com trânsito... Enfim, sem palavras!


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 21:00)

Belém, você pode colocar a foto da estação de Málaga Porto?


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 21:01)

belem disse:


> Isso ter o mar de um lado não quer dizer nada... Lisboa também tem o mar de um lado e não é por isso que deixa de registar os valores que já indiquei ( em condições urbanas claro).
> E antes do mar, a estação de Málaga Puerto, (além de betão!) tem também uma estrada com trânsito... Enfim, sem palavras!




Muitas cidades do mundo têm as suas estaçaos meteorologicas colocadas no interior das cidades. Nao é somente Malaga Porto. Ha muitisimos exemplos!!!


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 21:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> Belém, você pode colocar a foto da estação de Málaga Porto?



Eu estou a seguir as indicações que me deu ( as coordenadas).
Se estão erradas, já não é problema meu.


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 21:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> Muitas cidades do mundo têm as suas estaçaos meteorologicas colocadas no interior das cidades. Nao é somente Malaga Porto.




Eu sei que sim, mas pelo menos aqui, temos a noção disso e portanto não as usamos em comparativos...


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 21:08)

Outro exemplo. AEMET tem 3 estaçaos na cidade de Madrid. Aeroporto, Cidade Universitaria, Retiro.
Esta é Retiro. No centro geografico de Madrid.
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...=mad&l=3195&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 21:12)

Sim, mas o que isso nos diz, sobre a situação de Málaga?
Essa ( Madrid) ao que parece está num espaço verde, o que já é menos mal.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 21:20)

belem disse:


> Sim, mas o que isso nos diz, sobre a situação de Málaga?
> Essa ( Madrid) ao que parece está num espaço verde, o que já é menos mal.



Um espaço verde (pequeno) e estar menos mal que ter todo um mar ao lado?
Nao o creo. A situaçao de Madrid Retiro é muito peor que a de Malaga Porto.

Ache a situaçao da estaçao oficial de Paris segundo Meteofrance. Um pequeno parque chamado Montsouris no medio da cidade. 

http://climat.meteofrance.com/chgt_climat2/climat_france


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 21:24)

Esta é a situaçao de Malaga Porto, segundo o enlace de AEMET.

Não fica tão mal colocada quando a comparamos com outras cidades. Que tem influencia urbana é certo. Nao o neguei nunca. Mas nao tem mais influencia que outras ciudades.


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 21:24)

Ferreiro disse:


> Um espaço verde (pequeno) e estar menos mal que ter todo um mar ao lado?
> Nao o creo. A situaçao de Madrid Retiro é muito peor que a de Malaga Porto.
> 
> Ache a situaçao da estaçao oficial de Paris segundo Meteofrance. Um parque chamado Montsouris no medio da cidade.
> ...



Estão ambos mal localizados, mas existem superfícies que são muito mais reflectoras que outras.
O Ferreiro se um dia usasse visão a  infravermelho numa cidade iria ficar pasmado com a continuidade de reflexão que há, desde superfícies rochosas, «betunizadas», alcatrão, automóveis ( para não falar dos níveis alarmantes de CO2)... E isto tanto se aplica de dia como de noite.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 21:28)

belem disse:


> Estão ambos mal localizados, mas existem superfícies que são muito mais reflectoras que outras.
> O Ferreiro se um dia usasse visão a  infravermelho numa cidade iria ficar pasmado com a continuidade de reflexão que há, desde superfícies rochosas, betunizadas, alcatrão, automóveis... E isto tanto se aplica de dia como de noite.



Sim. Mas se tem o mar ao lado a superficie reflectora será menor que si esta no medio da cidade rodeada por edificios por todos os lados.


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 21:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sim. Mas se tem o mar ao lado nao tem tamta superficie reflectora que si esta no medio da cidade rodeada por edificios por todos os lados.



Mas Malaga Puerto ( estação meteorológica) não tem o mar ao lado ( está perto do litoral, isso sim).
Ao lado tem cidade, betão, trânsito... Não interessa a direcção do mar...
Interessa o que tem nas *proximidades imediatas.* Até podia ter uma estação virada para o Pólo Norte, mas esta ao estar situada junto a um rochedo ou a uma estrada, poderia dar-nos valores completamente disparatados...


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 21:36)

A verdade é que eu não sei porque toda esta discusao. Málaga nao é a única cidade no mundo que tem a sua estação meteorológica localizada em área urbana.
E você não pode negar que Malaga Porto tem o mar ao lado. Não está perto. É ao lado dele.

Se nao me cre use o enlace de AEMET. Prema sobre VER LOCALIZACIÓN no seguinte enlace. Logo faga zoom.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...and&l=6172O&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> A verdade é que eu não sei porque toda esta discusao. Málaga nao é a única cidade no mundo que tem a sua estação meteorológica localizada em área urbana.
> E você não pode negar que Malaga Porto tem o mar ao lado. Não está perto. É ao lado dele.
> 
> Se nao me cre use o enlace de AEMET. Prema sobre VER LOCALIZACIÓN:
> ...



Eu já disse e repito novamente: por favor, antes de andarem com comparativos, ponham fotos das estações. Isto aplica-se tanto a Portugal, como a Espanha, como à Grécia, como à Itália, como à Bielorrúsia, etc... 
Ou então enviem as coordenadas.
*Malaga Puerto, não está em condições oficiais * para fazer medições de temperatura, fique perto do mar, ou longe dele, isso não interessa...
Existem guidelines específicos para uma estação oficial funcionar...
Eu já sei que há estações meteorológicas que não respeitam estes aspectos, então por favor, indiquem-nos quais são as estações, que é para sabermos o que se passa e não usarmos esses dados como referência.
Obrigado!


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 21:54)

Bem, é a sua opinion Belem. Mas AEMET nao opina igual que voce. Eles sim facem mediçaos oficiais em Malaga Porto!!!

Por favor, contesta a mi correo privado, Belem. Necesito ajuda.


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 22:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> Bem, é a sua opinion Belem. Mas AEMET nao opina igual que voce. Eles sim facem mediçaos oficiais em Malaga Porto!!!
> 
> Por favor, contesta a mi correo privado, Belem. Necesito ajuda.



Caro Ferreiro

As estações RUEMA de Lisboa também são oficiais e é o Instituto que faz as medições.
Hoje registou-se cerca de 28ºc na zona de Alvalade ( Lisboa).
Mas não é por isso que vou usar estes dados. Acho que temos que ser adultos e ter um sentido crítico. Só assim podemos melhorar e ganhar o respeito dos outros.


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Mar 2011 às 22:45)

belem disse:


> Caro Ferreiro
> 
> As estações RUEMA de Lisboa também são oficiais e é o Instituto que faz as medições.
> Hoje registou-se cerca de 28ºc na zona de Alvalade ( Lisboa).
> Mas não é por isso que vou usar estes dados. Acho que temos que ser adultos e ter um sentido crítico. Só assim podemos melhorar e ganhar o respeito dos outros.



Desculpem meter-me nesta disucssão... Mas Belem com todo o respeito, o Belem não lida muito bem com o facto de existirem regiões cidades capitais de distrito e de provincia bem mais quentes e amenas que as cidades e regiões portuguesas pois não?
é o que parece Belem com todo o respeito, passa o tempo a falar em regiões remotas entre vales inabatidas sem registos oficiais para demonstrar e fazer genralizações de episodios de calor não comprovados no territorio nacional e depois critica os outros por partirem do mesmo procedimento e procedimento bem mais fundado e credivel....
O que já vi Belem é que o Belem não se conforma com este facto, de a cidade capital de distrito mais quente em Portugal Faro.... não entrar sequer no TOP 15-20 das cidades mais amenas da Europa havendo uma lista enorme de cidades desde do sul de Espanha, passando pela Secilia sul de Italia ilhas Gregas, Chipre,Malta,etc com temperaturas bem mais amenas e verões bem mais prolongados que a cidade mais amena de Portugal isto é factual isto pode ser provado não são suposições e expeculações de vales entre guadiana e vale do tejo é algo mensuravel e comprovado. 
Temos pena Belem como ja disse aqui a nossa posição atlantica dá-nos um toque totalmente unico e singular face aos demais climas mediterranicos uma das caracteristicas são temperaturas mais suaves verões mais curtos e menos quentes que muitas regiões atras já menciondas...a prova esta ai Faro a cidade capital de distrito mais a sul de Portugal tem uma temperatura anual mais baixa que a imensas cidades do sul de espanha,sul de italia,secilia,ilhas gregas,malta,chipre,etc. 


Não me leve a mal Belem.

cumprs


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 22:56)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Desculpem meter-me nesta disucssão... Mas Belem com todo o respeito, o Belem não lida muito bem com o facto de existirem regiões cidades capitais de distrito e de provincia bem mais quentes e amenas que as cidades e regiões portuguesas pois não?




Mais amenas? 
Mas olhe, sinceramente estou-me a marimbar, até porque isso não signifca nada, climaticamente.
O tamanho de uma ou outra  estação, não chega nem de perto ao tamanho do meu bairro, quanto mais de um país inteiro.





SocioMeteo disse:


> é o que parece Belem com todo o respeito, passa o tempo a falar em regiões remotas entre vales inabatidas sem registos oficiais para demonstrar e fazer genralizações de episodios de calor não comprovados no territorio nacional e depois critica os outros por partirem do mesmo procedimento e procedimento bem mais fundado e credivel....




Um conselho amigo, meu caro: não minta.
Quem quiser saber mais sobre esse tema vai aos tópicos certos e vê que me baseei em dados oficiais.
Se tem fontes melhores, apresente-as.
E já agora gostava de saber o que é que eu disse de errado relativamente a esta situação de Málaga...







SocioMeteo disse:


> Não me leve a mal Belem mas tive de o dizer.
> 
> cumprs



Como tem dito sempre, mas nem com vários colegas aqui do forum a explicar-lhe tudo por várias vezes, você entende!


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Mar 2011 às 23:06)

belem disse:


> Mais amenas?
> Mas olhe, sinceramente estou-me a marimbar, até porque isso não signifca nada, climaticamente.
> O tamanho de uma ou outra  estação, não chega nem de perto ao tamanho do meu bairro, quanto mais de um país inteiro.
> 
> ...



Acabou por não dizer nada de novo Belem... o Belem acaba sempre por põr em causa os Users espanhois que visitam o forum fez o mesmo com o User Duero que teve a ousadia de afirmar aquilo que eu afirmava....
já lhe disse uma vez os espanhois tem a ideia correcta que Portugal tem um clima muito mais suave e menos extremado que Espanha ve-nos como uma extensão do clima sentido na Galiza.... por isso é que tem estas coisas com estes users porque o Belem acha q Portugal é super quente e ameno e arido


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 23:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Acabou por não dizer nada de novo Belem... o Belem acaba sempre por põr em causa os Users espanhois que visitam o forum fez o mesmo com o User Duero que teve a ousadia de afirmar aquilo que eu afirmava....



Pelo dizer fico bem, mas você já está é a mentir e de novo.
Quem quiser saber o que o Duero disse vai ao tópico certo ( Diversidade climática, suponho?) e vê com os seus próprios olhos.
Ele disse exactamente o contrário. Disse que os dados das estações portuguesas dão uma falsa ideia da realidade do país. Essencialmente pela sua geografia e fraca densidade. Coisa que você até hoje ainda não entendeu.




SocioMeteo disse:


> já lhe disse uma vez os espanhois tem a ideia correcta que Portugal tem um clima muito mais suave e menos extremado que Espanha ve-nos como uma extensão do clima sentido na Galiza....



O Norte do país, ainda vá, o resto é disparate.




SocioMeteo disse:


> por isso é que tem estas coisas com estes users porque o Belem acha q Portugal é super quente e ameno e arido



Sim, eu até sei porque é que você, ainda está cá:  que é para o forum ter estes momentos divertidos. Continue a mentir e a fazer rir, que vai no bom caminho.

PS:Mas até calha bem, porque ainda na última intervenção que tive relativamente ao tema ( e você leu perfeitamente, porque até comentou), foi para salientar a importância da delimitação das montanhas em Portugal, já com influência atlântica!


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Mar 2011 às 23:30)

belem disse:


> Pelo dizer fico bem, mas você já está é a mentir e de novo.
> Quem quiser saber o que o Duero disse vai ao tópico certo ( Diversidade climática, suponho?) e vê com os seus próprios olhos.
> Ele disse exactamente o contrário. Disse que os dados das estações portuguesas dão uma falsa ideia da realidade do país. Essencialmente pela sua geografia e fraca densidade. Coisa que você até hoje ainda não entendeu.
> 
> ...



sinceramente Belem isso agora não lhe ficou bem só por ter opiniões diferentes das suas não quer dizer que não sejam fundamentadas já viu que estava a criticar o Ferrero por basear-se numa estação oficial existente em Malaga para concluir dados e valores que você não consegue comprovar cá?

esta enganado as influências atlanticas e aspectos similares ao clima galego pode-se sentir ate á região de sintra e mesmo na costa alentejana existem vestigios dessa mesma influencia maritima...

pois o que nos destingue é que o Belem fala sempre em dados não oficiais e eu em dados oficiais das nossas capitais de distrito depois tenta convencer os users espanhois que não existem estações metereologicas suficientes num pais pequeno como nosso... o que o Belem queria era que existissem estações metereologicas em locais inabitados em vales do guadiana e do tejo para poder demonstrar que em Portugal em pequenas parcelas de territorio faz imenso calor....querndo assim fazer da excepção regra.... pode até convence-los e divdo as suas insistencias eles acabarem por lhe dar razão a mim eu não compro essa e não alinho nesse diapasão português que Portugal é super quente e ameno e que so existe sol e calor em Portugal é mais propaganda politica e marketing turistico que outra coisa.... infelizmente essa ideia enraizou-se na maioria dos portugueses....


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 23:39)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sinceramente Belem isso agora não lhe ficou bem só por ter opiniões diferentes das suas não quer dizer que não sejam fundamentadas?




Você mentiu e fez falsos testemunhos da minha pessoa.
Assim é difícil conversar, meu caro.





SocioMeteo disse:


> já viu que estava a criticar o Ferrero por basear-se numa estação oficial existente em Malaga para concluir dados e valores que você não consegue comprovar cá?



Infelizmente aqueles dados não são fiáveis.
E não posso comprovar cá? Cá em Portugal? Até em Lisboa tivemos valores mais altos que aquele ( se formos a falar de estações urbanas).
Mas isso pouco me importa, por mim Málaga até pode ser mais quente que Lisboa ( mal seria se assim não fosse), o que me interessa é a crediblidade nos valores e para isso existem directrizes oficiais, que neste caso não foram cumpridas.






SocioMeteo disse:


> sinceramente Belem isso agora não lhe ficou bem só por ter opiniões diferentes das suas não quer dizer que não sejam fundamentadas já viu que estava a criticar o Ferrero por basear-se numa estação oficial existente em Malaga para concluir dados e valores que você não consegue comprovar cá?
> 
> esta enganado as influências atlanticas e aspectos similares ao clima galego pode-se sentir ate á região de sintra e mesmo na costa alentejana existem vestigios dessa mesma influencia maritima...



Ou até na Andaluzia, por esse prisma ( Alcornocales, por exemplo).
Você está a falar de excepções... Sintra não é representativa do Centro do país, nem o litoral alentejano o é, do Sul do país.




SocioMeteo disse:


> pois o que nos destingue é que o Belem fala sempre em dados não oficiais e eu em dados oficiais das nossas capitais de distrito depois tenta convencer os users espanhois que não existem estações metereologicas suficientes num pais pequeno como nosso... o que o Belem queria era que existissem estações metereologicas em locais inabitados em vales do guadiana e do tejo para poder demonstrar que em Portugal em pequenas parcelas de territorio faz imenso calor....querndo assim fazer da excepção regra.... pode até convence-los e divdo as suas insistencias eles acabarem por lhe dar razão a mim eu não compro essa e não alinho nesse diapasão português que Portugal é super quente e ameno e que so existe sol e calor em Portugal é mais propaganda politica e marketing turistico que outra coisa.... infelizmente essa ideia enraizou-se na maioria dos portugueses....



Conversas de papagaio, desculpe a expressão, não elevam a discussão.
Passe adiante, porque isso já lhe foi explicado até à exaustão.
Nem vou dizer-lhe  porque está a mentir de novo e em quê , porque até isso também já está a ser  repetitivo!

PS: Fale menos dos outros e diga de uma vez por todos, em que discorda e tente apresentar *informação* para sustentar os seus pontos de vista.


----------



## 1337 (30 Mar 2011 às 23:42)

La está belem, quando disse que a estação de Lisboa teve 28º nota.se muito bem que está mal colocada e não fiavel, agora na estação de Malaga acredito bem naqueles valores, tem concerteza anomalia mas deve ser muito pouca a meu ver.


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 23:52)

1337 disse:


> La está belem, quando disse que a estação de Lisboa teve 28º nota.se muito bem que está mal colocada e não fiavel, agora na estação de Malaga acredito bem naqueles valores, tem concerteza anomalia mas deve ser muito pouca a meu ver.



São opiniões que respeito...
Mas se não está em posição de registar dados oficialmente, também pode estar a registar dados não fiáveis, não poderá ser também?
A meu ver, para fazerem comparações, devem respeitar as normas definidas para registos correctos, se não andamos a comparar alhos com bugalhos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Mar 2011 às 23:52)

1337 disse:


> La está belem, quando disse que a estação de Lisboa teve 28º nota.se muito bem que está mal colocada e não fiavel, agora na estação de Malaga acredito bem naqueles valores, tem concerteza anomalia mas deve ser muito pouca a meu ver.



exacto....


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

SocioMeteo disse:


> exacto....



Exacto, segundo o registo de estações urbanas ( pouco credíveis, normalmente), Lisboa foi a mais quente.


----------



## SocioMeteo (31 Mar 2011 às 00:10)

belem disse:


> Exacto, segundo o registo de estações urbanas ( pouco credíveis, normalmente), Lisboa foi a mais quente.



e? sabe que ha 2 dias em Paris estavam 19º graus e em Lisboa 15º??? acontece.... 
o Belem diz que não mas eu ja o cnheço Belem e parece é que lida mal com o facto de existirem cidades bem mais quentes e amenas que Lisboa ou demais cidades portuguesas... voce diz que não mas eu não acredito... pois as suas teses so tem o objectivo de tentar provar que em Portugal faz imenso calor... nunca vejo a falar de episodios de percipitação ou de frio.... mas está no seu direito


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2011 às 00:13)

e? sabe que ha 2 dias em Paris estavam 19º graus e em Lisboa 15º??? acontece.... 

Ponha aqui os registos oficiais que é para vermos.
Mas isso não interessa climaticamente, tal como não interessa que hoje aparentemente tenha estado mais quente que Málaga.


----------



## SocioMeteo (31 Mar 2011 às 00:15)

belem disse:


> e? sabe que ha 2 dias em Paris estavam 19º graus e em Lisboa 15º??? acontece....
> 
> Ponha aqui os registos oficiais que é para vermos.
> Mas isso não interessa climaticamente, tal como não interessa que hoje aparentemente tenha estado mais quente que Málaga.




exacto... por isso é que dei esse exemplo... Ohhh dahhh....  eu é que sou o cómico e que so digo disparates e mentiras


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2011 às 00:21)

SocioMeteo disse:


> exacto... por isso é que dei esse exemplo... Ohhh dahhh....  eu é que sou o cómico e que so digo disparates e mentiras



Eu só falo daquilo que sei.





SocioMeteo disse:


> o Belem diz que não mas eu ja o cnheço Belem e parece é que lida mal com o facto de existirem cidades bem mais quentes e amenas que Lisboa ou demais cidades portuguesas... voce diz que não mas eu não acredito... pois as suas teses so tem o objectivo de tentar provar que em Portugal faz imenso calor... nunca vejo a falar de episodios de percipitação ou de frio.... mas está no seu direito




Não, você não me conhece de lado nenhum e inclusivamente faz falsos testemunhos da minha pessoa.
E isto já acontece há uns tempos.
As minhas teses sustentam-se em trabalhos oficiais e em registos científicos.
Já coloquei aqui as fontes das minhas informações, já você em contrapartida só fala dos outros  e não pôe nada... Nada de interessante e informativo.
A sua opinião já todos sabemos, mas queremos é informar-nos, percebe?


----------



## SocioMeteo (31 Mar 2011 às 00:23)

belem disse:


> Eu só falo daquilo que sei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



conheço-o daqui ok...mas ja falamos aqui a mt tempo.... sempre sobre os mesmos assuntos... que dados crediveis e cientificos??? os 50º graus no vale do guadiana e no vale do tejo não comprovados oficialmente?????


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2011 às 00:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> que dados crediveis e cientificos???




Quer mais quotes de outros tópicos de novo?
Você na última vez até teve direito a mais de 3!
Mas pode ficar aqui já um, não pode?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/local-mais-quente-de-portugal-50-c-possivel-1425-33.html

Ou 2:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-4708-45.html






SocioMeteo disse:


> os 50º graus no vale do guadiana e no vale do tejo não comprovados oficialmente?????



Sim, diga-me onde é que eu disse que tinham feito 50ºc oficialmente nesses locais?
Aliás, sem registos, só mesmo com projecções, mas isso não são registos.


----------



## Amending (31 Mar 2011 às 08:47)

Se você está interessado na minha opinião, bem como um mapa da localização da estação deve ser sempre publicou fotos e informações técnicas, especialmente sobre o tipo de blindagem que está instalado e ventilação - especialmente em climas quentes e ensolarados, como os países mediterrânicos.
O que faz os dados meteorológicos determinado bem ou não bom, não é que tenha pago a estação (a rede que possui), mas se cumprirem os critérios razoáveis ​​de localização e características técnicas (ou seja, a precisão do sensor, o tipo de blindagem, ventilada vs passiva).
O fato de que dados medidos a partir de estações localizadas em posições centrales como Roma-Collegio Romano, ou Atenas-Thiseio e muitos outros, são tratados como dados de temperatura comparáveis não deve distrair do fato de que eles sofrem de marcado pelos efeitos de distorção causados por atividades humanas, poluição térmica, ilha de calor urbano, às vezes sombreamento, etc, e que as estações urbanas e suburbanas são parte de uma família que não devem ser comparados com os das estações rurais.

Estações rurais medida

t* = t + et​
onde T é a temperatura ambiente e t é o erro de medição devido a fatores técnicos relacionados à instrumentação

embora estações urbanas medida

t** = t + et + eu​
onde t é a temperatura ambiente, et é o erro técnico ea eu é o efeito de retenção e emissão de calor devido ao homem. Claramente

t** - t*  = eu​
O problema é que a eu pode facilmente ultrapassar 10 ° C. Se eles tinham fixado alguns décimos de um grau podemos simplesmente ignorá-los e em vez disso, é um parâmetro muito sério e complicado de distorção.

E agora nós temos muitas estações oficial com o rótulo  OMM che que estão medindo

t + et + eu​
assim como Roma-Collegio Romano ou Atenas-Nea Filadelfeia, com uma forte e sistemático efeito eu mentre qualquer estação agrometeo com bom equipamento que muitos de nós considerariam não oficial,  desinteressante estimaria t muito melhor graças a ausência do parâmetro ue eo fato de que o parâmetro e se a instrumentação é apenas aceitável é bastante pequena em comparação com os fatores eu e posicionamento.
Parâmetro et torna-se muito grandes (Mesmo várias ° C) com cabana Stevenson em clima ensolarados, e eu, pessoalmente, acredito que essa seleção deve ser abandonada.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Mar 2011 às 09:52)

Lamento a controvérsia sobre Málaga Porto. Nao é a unica estaçao com temperaturas quentes na costa de Malaga.
Olhem as temperaturas mais altas de ontem em Espanha. Málaga Porto está entre elas. Teve uma temperatura maxima de 25,6ºC. Ha outra estação chamada CMT Málaga que teve uma maxima de 25,9ºC.
Outras pequenas cidades ao longo da costa de Málaga foram mais quentes. Velez Málaga 28,9. Fuengirola 26,9ºC.
Velez Málaga e Fuengirola são pequenas cidades com pouca área urbana ou industrial, mas muito quentes.

A lista completa das temperaturas de ontem na Espanha neste link
http://www.aemet.es/es/zona_portada_destacada/politicadatos   (ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es)


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2011 às 10:03)

belem disse:


> Caro Ferreiro
> 
> As estações RUEMA de Lisboa também são oficiais e é o Instituto que faz as medições.
> Hoje registou-se cerca de 28ºc na zona de Alvalade ( Lisboa).
> Mas não é por isso que vou usar estes dados. Acho que temos que ser adultos e ter um sentido crítico. Só assim podemos melhorar e ganhar o respeito dos outros.



Para acabar com esta discussão de uma vez por todas..
1º- A ESTAÇÃO DE LISBOA-ALVALADE ESTÁ COM PROBLEMAS TÉCNICOS.


2º- Uma EMA é uma estação meteorologica instalada segundo TODAS as regras da WMO, situada FORA DA BOLHA DE CALOR URBANO OU LONGE DE QUALQUER EFEITO ANTROPOGENICO.
Uma RUEMA ( como Lisboa-Alvalade, que por acaso tem estado estragada, ou Lisboa-Benfica, essa sim tem debitado dados correctos..), é uma estação meteorologica instalada SEGUNDO TODAS AS REGRAS DA WMO, de modo propositado a medir a REALIDADE CLIMATICA DE UMA REGIÃO INFLUENCIADA PELA BOLHA DE CALOR URBANA, mas AMBOS os tipos de instalações devem respeitar as regras de instalação da WMO de modo a MEDIR COM FIABILIDADE QUER A REGIÃO INFLUENCIADA PELO HOMEM QUER A REGIÃO NATURAL.



3º- Uma RUEMA não tem de significar que a estação esteja enfiada no cimento, pelo contrario, a estação deve estar numa zona ampla ( imaginemos algo tipo a Av. da Liberdade), de modo a recolher dados representativos...UMA ESTAÇÃO ENFIADA NO CIMENTO NÃO É NEM EMA NEM RUEMA NEM NADA, SIMPLESMETE NÃO PASSA DE UMA TRALHA INUTIL POIS NÃO OBTEM DADOS REPRESENTATIVOS DE NENHUMA REALIDADE ESTATISTICAMENTE SIGNIFICATIVA.

4º- As regiões mais quentes de Portugal podem ter 15km2 ou 150km2..não interessa, interessa que os dados dessa região sejam obtidos com fiabilidade ( para quem não percebe...e até há alguns...FIABILIDADE==CUMPRIMENTO DE TODAS AS REGRAS DA WMO).

5º- No caso das estações particulares, estas devem seguir as regras da WMO mas no caso de alguma imperfeição é dever do propietario informar acerca dos defeitos/margens de erro de medição e tentar minimizar isso ao maximo de modo a que a estação seja minimamente util!!

6º- Malaga não é assim tão quente como alguns julgam...no Verão é 2-3º mais quente que Lisboa ou Faro ( essecialmente na Tmin) e no Inverno está ao nivel do litoral Algarvio e de certas regiões do litoral SW..

A diferença na Tmed anual é de 1º para faro e pouco mais para Lisboa...algo perfeitamente normal tendo em conta a latitude e exposição a sul:







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SocioMeteo (31 Mar 2011 às 11:07)

stormy disse:


> Para acabar com esta discussão de uma vez por todas..
> 1º- A ESTAÇÃO DE LISBOA-ALVALADE ESTÁ COM PROBLEMAS TÉCNICOS.
> 
> 
> ...




Pelos vistos o Belem não é a unico User que lida menos bem com o facto de existirem regiões bem mais amenas que as regiões e cidades portuguesas...isto claro que o Stormy está a considerar a estação de Lisboa da Portela porque se fôr a Gago Coutinho vai ver que a diferença é bem mas bem maior...aliás já foi aqui muitas vezes discutido o caracter excepcional que o clima da cidade de Lisboa oferece tendo um clima extremamente ameno para a sua região queria ver se a temperatura de Lisboa fosse determinada por uma estação metereologica de Loures,Sintra ou Torres Vedras se iriam dizer que as estações não estavam localizadas no interior da cidade....
Temos pena Stormy pode vir com os argumentos que quiser mas não pode desmentir isto....a cidade capital de distrito mais amena no territorio continental português refiro-me á cidade de Faro é mais fresca que as cidades regiões do Sul de Espanha,para não referir outras regiões do Mediterranico como Ilhas Gregas,Sul de Italia,Secilia,Malta,Chipre,etc como é por exemplo a cidade de Malaga mas quem fala em Malaga pode falar de Alicante,Huelva,Sevilha,Almeria,Lorca,Murcia etc etc.... acho que chega...


----------



## Amending (31 Mar 2011 às 11:55)

stormy disse:


> 4º- As regiões mais quentes de Portugal podem ter 15km2 ou 150km2..não interessa, interessa que os dados dessa região sejam obtidos com fiabilidade ( para quem não percebe...e até há alguns...FIABILIDADE==CUMPRIMENTO DE TODAS AS REGRAS DA WMO).



Sobre este ponto, gostaria de manifestar a minha discordância. Na minha opinião, os padrões da OMM, deve ser encarada como um limite mínimo abaixo do qual absolutamente não deve cair. Mas há um caso conhecido em que correspondem às normas da OMM não faz nenhuma garantia sobre a confiabilidade dos dados medidos: a detecção de temperaturas diurnas em climas ensolarados com a tela  Stevenson sem ventilação.
As regras da OMM ainda permitem o uso da cabana Stevenson passiva, que sob condições de alta radiação solar produz uma grande superestimação da temperatura diurna e altera a dinâmica retarda a taxa de resfriamento-no por do sol. Portanto, as regras da OMM permitir a introdução de um viés bem conhecido que torna os dados pouco confiáveis. Não devemos iludir-nos que é suficiente observar as regras da OMM para  tem medidas meteo bom.
Uma boa mudança da OMM a propor regras que proíbem as cabanas passiva Stevenson, pelo menos em climas caracterizados por longas horas de sol.
Em países como Portugal, Espanha, Itália (ao sul), na Grécia, as ilhas do Mediterrâneo, a tela Stevenson não-ventilado deve ser proibida.


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2011 às 12:15)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pelos vistos o Belem não é a unico User que lida menos bem com o facto de existirem regiões bem mais amenas que as regiões e cidades portuguesas...isto claro que o Stormy está a considerar a estação de Lisboa da Portela porque se fôr a Gago Coutinho vai ver que a diferença é bem mas bem maior...aliás já foi aqui muitas vezes discutido o caracter excepcional que o clima da cidade de Lisboa oferece tendo um clima extremamente ameno para a sua região queria ver se a temperatura de Lisboa fosse determinada por uma estação metereologica de Loures,Sintra ou Torres Vedras se iriam dizer que as estações não estavam localizadas no interior da cidade....
> Temos pena Stormy pode vir com os argumentos que quiser mas não pode desmentir isto....a cidade capital de distrito mais amena no territorio continental português refiro-me á cidade de Faro é mais fresca que as cidades regiões do Sul de Espanha,para não referir outras regiões do Mediterranico como Ilhas Gregas,Sul de Italia,Secilia,Malta,Chipre,etc como é por exemplo a cidade de Malaga mas quem fala em Malaga pode falar de Alicante,Huelva,Sevilha,Almeria,Lorca,Murcia etc etc.... acho que chega...



AH..DESCOBRIU A POLVORA!

É claro que Faro ou Lisboa são mais frescos...especialmente nas minimas..do que as cidades do sul do Mediterraneo...1º,2º,3º...uma coisa que na pratica não tem grande relevancia...
( Quando falo em 1-3º refiro-me ás medias climatologicas).

Mas como disse o belem nem são essas zonas as mais quentes no verão ( veja o atlas climatico..).
No Verão as zonas mais quentes estão ou no vale do Guadiana ou no do Tejo...e no Inverno na zona do litoral S/SW, sendo que a zona baixa do vale do Guadiana terá medias anuais de 18.5 a 19.5º segundo Rivaz martinez e duas series de mais de 15 anos de medições...( Jan 10-11ºC/ Ago 26-28ºC).


Mas pronto..fora isso...o meu post era mais incidente no tema das estações caso não tenha reparado..


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2011 às 12:29)

Amending disse:


> Sobre este ponto, gostaria de manifestar a minha discordância. Na minha opinião, os padrões da OMM, deve ser encarada como um limite mínimo abaixo do qual absolutamente não deve cair. Mas há um caso conhecido em que correspondem às normas da OMM não faz nenhuma garantia sobre a confiabilidade dos dados medidos: a detecção de temperaturas diurnas em climas ensolarados com a tela  Stevenson sem ventilação.
> As regras da OMM ainda permitem o uso da cabana Stevenson passiva, que sob condições de alta radiação solar produz uma grande superestimação da temperatura diurna e altera a dinâmica retarda a taxa de resfriamento-no por do sol. Portanto, as regras da OMM permitir a introdução de um viés bem conhecido que torna os dados pouco confiáveis. Não devemos iludir-nos que é suficiente observar as regras da OMM para  tem medidas meteo bom.
> Uma boa mudança da OMM a propor regras que proíbem as cabanas passiva Stevenson, pelo menos em climas caracterizados por longas horas de sol.
> Em países como Portugal, Espanha, Itália (ao sul), na Grécia, as ilhas do Mediterrâneo, a tela Stevenson não-ventilado deve ser proibida.




Peço desculpa...mas isso nada tem que ver com o que eu disse


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Mar 2011 às 12:47)

Peguei os dados diários dos últimos sete dias das estações meteorologicas oficiais de AEMET na provincia de Malaga:

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

A estação mais quente é Malaga Porto. Mas Velez Málaga e Rincón de la Victoria, dois pequenos locais costeiros muito perto de Málaga, tem quase a mesma temperatura média. O qual demostra que o tramo de costa que vai desde Fuengirola até Velez Malaga é o mais quente da provincia.


----------



## Amending (31 Mar 2011 às 12:53)

stormy disse:


> Peço desculpa...mas isso nada tem que ver com o que eu disse





stormy disse:


> 4º- As regiões mais quentes de Portugal podem ter 15km2 ou 150km2..não interessa, interessa que os dados dessa região sejam obtidos com fiabilidade ( para quem não percebe...e até há alguns...*FIABILIDADE==CUMPRIMENTO DE TODAS AS REGRAS DA WMO*).



A equação _FIABILIDADE==CUMPRIMENTO DE TODAS AS REGRAS DA WMO_ está errada e eu comentei sobre isso.

Argumento implícito em favor da utilização de estações de 'não-oficial ", quando sabemos que, eventualmente, adotar padrões mais elevados de medição ou não-inferior (mas muitas vezes superiores) para o previsto pelas normas da OMM. 
Por exemplo, a rede agrometeorológica italiana (Rete Agrometeorologica Nazionale) adota  cabana multiplate com ventilação forçada, e as estações oficial da OMM italiano adota cabana passiva Stevenson. É evidente que os dados Agrometeo ceteribus paribus são mais confiáveis ​​do lo que a partir de estações WMO gerida pela Força Aérea italiano.


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2011 às 13:32)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pelos vistos o Belem não é a unico User...



Sou eu e mais uma carrada de pessoas, como se pode ver pelo histórico.








SocioMeteo disse:


> que lida menos bem com o facto de existirem regiões bem mais amenas que as regiões e cidades portuguesas...isto claro que o Stormy está a considerar a estação de Lisboa da Portela porque se fôr a Gago Coutinho vai ver que a diferença é bem mas bem maior...aliás já foi aqui muitas vezes discutido o caracter excepcional que o clima da cidade de Lisboa oferece tendo um clima extremamente ameno para a sua região queria ver se a temperatura de Lisboa fosse determinada por uma estação metereologica de Loures,Sintra ou Torres Vedras se iriam dizer que as estações não estavam localizadas no interior da cidade....
> Temos pena Stormy pode vir com os argumentos que quiser mas não pode desmentir isto....a cidade capital de distrito mais amena no territorio continental português refiro-me á cidade de Faro é mais fresca que as cidades regiões do Sul de Espanha,para não referir outras regiões do Mediterranico como Ilhas Gregas,Sul de Italia,Secilia,Malta,Chipre,etc como é por exemplo a cidade de Malaga mas quem fala em Malaga pode falar de Alicante,Huelva,Sevilha,Almeria,Lorca,Murcia etc etc.... acho que chega...




Os seus argumentos estão completamente ultrapassados ou melhor falidos.
Você sabia que essas estações desses países tão especiais que fala, ocupam uma área ínfima dos seus territórios? Em Portugal então a área ainda menor é.
Agora pegue num Atlas climático científico e actualizado ( aliás faça como eu e outros membros fizeram, pegue em 2 ou 3) e veja o quanto esses países têm de área mediterrânica de clima tão ameno e quente de que tanto apregoa aqui no forum. Vai ver que a Grécia, por exemplo, tem vastas áreas montanhosas, com uma proporção relativa a Portugal, por exemplo, muito maior. Logo um clima mais frio predomina.
A Ibéria tem áreas muito mais vastas de clima mediterrâneo, seja relativamente, seja de forma absoluta.
Quanto a Málaga ser mais quente que Lisboa, olhe grande coisa.
Como eu já disse, mal seria se não fosse. Mas também estamos à espera que comente os valores obtidos pela AEMET junto à fronteira portuguesa ( perto do Vale do Tejo, mas já *a alguma altitude*). 
Para as zonas baixas e mais quentes, nem lhe vou dizer nada, porque a lógica chega.


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2011 às 13:53)

stormy disse:


> Para acabar com esta discussão de uma vez por todas..
> 1º- A ESTAÇÃO DE LISBOA-ALVALADE ESTÁ COM PROBLEMAS TÉCNICOS.



Como eu já tinha dito, era o mais provável.
Mas episódios de calor já aconteceram antes este ano e em mais do que uma estação.




stormy disse:


> 2º- Uma EMA é uma estação meteorologica instalada segundo TODAS as regras da WMO, situada FORA DA BOLHA DE CALOR URBANO OU LONGE DE QUALQUER EFEITO ANTROPOGENICO.
> Uma RUEMA ( como Lisboa-Alvalade, que por acaso tem estado estragada, ou Lisboa-Benfica, essa sim tem debitado dados correctos..), é uma estação meteorologica instalada SEGUNDO TODAS AS REGRAS DA WMO, de modo propositado a medir a REALIDADE CLIMATICA DE UMA REGIÃO INFLUENCIADA PELA BOLHA DE CALOR URBANA, mas AMBOS os tipos de instalações devem respeitar as regras de instalação da WMO de modo a MEDIR COM FIABILIDADE QUER A REGIÃO INFLUENCIADA PELO HOMEM QUER A REGIÃO NATURAL..



Naturalmente, agora a estação de Malaga Puerto, que é o assunto ( ou era...) de conversa, não respeita as regras.





stormy disse:


> 3º- Uma RUEMA não tem de significar que a estação esteja enfiada no cimento, pelo contrario, a estação deve estar numa zona ampla ( imaginemos algo tipo a Av. da Liberdade), de modo a recolher dados representativos...UMA ESTAÇÃO ENFIADA NO CIMENTO NÃO É NEM EMA NEM RUEMA NEM NADA, SIMPLESMETE NÃO PASSA DE UMA TRALHA INUTIL POIS NÃO OBTEM DADOS REPRESENTATIVOS DE NENHUMA REALIDADE ESTATISTICAMENTE SIGNIFICATIVA...



Ora bem.





stormy disse:


> 6º- Malaga não é assim tão quente como alguns julgam...no Verão é 2-3º mais quente que Lisboa ou Faro ( essecialmente na Tmin) e no Inverno está ao nivel do litoral Algarvio e de certas regiões do litoral SW..
> A diferença na Tmed anual é de 1º para faro e pouco mais para Lisboa...algo perfeitamente normal tendo em conta a latitude e exposição a sul:



Nem é preciso teorizar muito, no vale do Guadiana, numa série de 25 anos, num ponto ao calhas, a média foi de 18,8ºc, logo foi superior aos 18,5ºc.
Claro que o ideal será obter mais informações, em mais locais, pois assim ainda se chegaria mais perto da realidade.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Mar 2011 às 15:59)

Temperaturas muito mais quentes hoje em o vale do Gualquivir que na costa de Malaga.
Malaga Puerto 20,9ºC versus Sevilla Aeroporto 28,4ºC as 16h.

O vento do sureste entra desde o mar a Malaga Puerto, pelo que a temperatura hoje é muito mais suave que ontem, con vento noroeste. O qual demostra que ter o mar ao lado significa ter menor influencia urbana que estar em un jardin no medio da cidade.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Abr 2011 às 08:53)

Aqui as temperatura mais altas de ontem em Espanha. Todas no vale do Guadalquivir. Há duas estaçions meteorologicias em Sevilha cidade (CMT e aeroporto de S. Pablo).

O enlace é o mesmo de sempre:
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Abr 2011 às 14:45)

Terminado em março, estas são as temperaturas médias alcançadas em Fuengirola (com dados de todos os dias) e Málaga Porto (faltando dois dias, que foram frios, assim que a temperatura verdadeira será um pouco menor). 
No caso de alguém estiver interessado, eu coloquei os dados de Palaiohora (Creta) e Rodes.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Abr 2011 às 15:04)

Porto de Málaga hoje marca a temperatura mais baixa na Andalucia às 15h. 
Belém, agora você não diz nada? De acordo com você a localização do porto de Málaga é um desastre, toda rodeada de edificios irradiando calor... Bem, veja você, quando o vento sopra de sudoeste é a estação meteorológica com temperatura mais baixa.
Malaga Porto 19.5ºC versus Sevilla Aeroporto 29.9ºC.


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 17:34)

Ferreiro disse:


> Porto de Málaga hoje marca a temperatura mais baixa na Andalucia às 15h.
> Belém, agora você não diz nada? De acordo com você a localização do porto de Málaga é um desastre, toda rodeada de edificios irradiando calor...




Não posso estar sempre no forum , caro Ferreiro.
Mas não, não há mais nada para dizer.
Malaga Puerto, não tem condições para fazer registos fiáveis.
Tudo o resto, é pura demagogia.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Abr 2011 às 18:22)

belem disse:


> Não posso estar sempre no forum , caro Ferreiro.
> Mas não, não há mais nada para dizer.
> Malaga Puerto, não tem condições para fazer registos fiáveis.
> Tudo o resto, é pura demagogia.



Nao é pura demagogia é uma ESTAÇAO OFICIAL de AEMET. O mesmo que Fuengirola, Velez Malaga ou Rincon de la Victoria, com dados de temperatura similares.
Com influencia urbana. É certo. Mais como miles de outras estaçaos localizadas no interior das cidades em piores condições: Atenas-Thiseio, París-Montsouris, London-Greenwich, Madrid-Retiro etc.


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 19:45)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao é pura demagogia é uma ESTAÇAO OFICIAL de AEMET. O mesmo que Fuengirola, Velez Malaga ou Rincon de la Victoria, com dados de temperatura similares.
> Com influencia urbana. É certo. Mais como miles de outras estaçaos localizadas no interior das cidades em piores condições: Atenas-Thiseio, París-Montsouris, London-Greenwich, Madrid-Retiro etc.



Caro Ferreiro

A mim pouco me importa que seja oficial, porque simplesmente não respeita os regulamentos.
Percebe?
*Existem regulamentos oficiais* que têm que ser cumpridos para o funcionamente de uma estação oficial.
A estação Málaga Puerto deveria ser o equivalente a uma EMA portuguesa, mas não é... É o equivalente a uma RUEMA.
Tanto me faz que hajam estações perto com valores x ou y, que hajam estações mais quentes ou não, o facto é esse e ninguém o muda ( a não ser que mudem os regulamentos).
O Ferreiro se acredita que estação de Málaga Puerto tem condições para ser oficial é porque certamente nunca leu nada sobre os requisitos necessários para o funcionamento de uma estação oficial.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 19:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao é pura demagogia é uma ESTAÇAO OFICIAL de AEMET. O mesmo que Fuengirola, Velez Malaga ou Rincon de la Victoria, com dados de temperatura similares.
> Com influencia urbana. É certo. Mais como miles de outras estaçaos localizadas no interior das cidades em piores condições: Atenas-Thiseio, París-Montsouris, London-Greenwich, Madrid-Retiro etc.



Olá Ferreiro eu vou lhe explicar o que se passa eu já venho a este forum a cerca de 2,3 anos e constatei que existe aqui uma série de Usuarios que não admitem que existem regiões cidades mais quentes que as cidades e regiões portuguesas, e arranjam todos os argumentos possiveis e imaginários para defenderem essas ideias mesmo que esses argumentos sejam pouco crediveis e fiaveis e mais por vezes são mesmo argumentos baseados em especulação e no chamado diz que disse..... 
Devo dizer que os mesmos Usuarios que aqui questionam as tuas abordagens fizeram exactamente o mesmo com outros Usuários espanhois que visitam aqui o forum como por exemplo um Usuário de nome Duero da cidade Valladolid que apenas se limitou a dar a sua opinião afirmando que Portugal tem regiões com forte percipitação e temperaturas frescas e foi literalmente massacrado o User Duero caiu no erro de concordar comigo.... ainda pior arranjaram maneira de o convencer e impor as ideias deles que no fundo se resumem a 2 coisas:
1ª Portugal tem o melhor clima do mundo;
2º em Portugal faz imenso calor e só faz calor em Portugal;
parece um pouco infantil mas é verdade Ferreiro por isso é que voce esta a ser questionado porque relata aqui fenómenos de calor da Andaluzia superiores aos sentidos em Portugal... é verdade Ferreiro acredita.
Ah e um abraço ai para a Corunha adorei essa cidade como adoro a região da Galiza sempre que ai vou sinto-me muito bem... conhece a serra dos Ancares? entre Leon e Luga perto de Ponferrada? perdi-me nessa serra eheheh e ainda bem porque vi coisas muito belas que não sê em muitos lados uma serra em estado selvagem sem urbanização a natureza no seu expoente maximo...

abraço


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 20:02)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Olá Ferreiro eu vou lhe explicar o que se passa eu já venho a este forum a cerca de 2,3 anos e constatei que existe aqui uma série de Usuarios que não admitem que existem regiões cidades mais quentes que as cidades e regiões portuguesas,





Cidades mais quentes que cidades, não quer dizer rigorosamente nada em termos climáticos. Quantas vezes já várias pessoas lhe disseram isso?
E o que apresentou de científico em troca? Zero!
Atenção que o Sociometeo é um clone ( que foi desmascarado no forum) fartou-se de mentir sobre pessoas e dados e sei ( por fonte segura porque já falei com um dos moderadores) que só está ainda aqui no forum que é para se enterrar ainda mais, nos seus devaneios.




SocioMeteo disse:


> e arranjam todos os argumentos possiveis e imaginários para defenderem essas ideias mesmo que esses argumentos sejam pouco crediveis e fiaveis e mais por vezes são mesmo argumentos baseados em especulação e no chamado diz que disse.....
> Devo dizer que os mesmos Usuarios que aqui questionam as tuas abordagens fizeram exactamente o mesmo com outros Usuários espanhois que visitam aqui o forum como por exemplo um Usuário de nome Duero da cidade Valladolid que apenas se limitou a dar a sua opinião afirmando que Portugal tem regiões com forte percipitação e temperaturas frescas e foi literalmente massacrado o User Duero caiu no erro de concordar comigo....




Mas que grande mentiroso você nos têm saído.
Quer que ponha aqui as páginas em que houve essa discussão?





SocioMeteo disse:


> ainda pior arranjaram maneira de o convencer e impor as ideias deles que no fundo se resumem a 2 coisas:
> 1ª Portugal tem o melhor clima do mundo;
> 2º em Portugal faz imenso calor e só faz calor em Portugal;
> parece um pouco infantil mas é verdade Ferreiro por isso é que voce esta a ser questionado porque relata aqui fenómenos de calor da Andaluzia superiores aos sentidos em Portugal... é verdade Ferreiro acredita..





Você não faça mais nada.
Faça é quotes e prove onde é que as pessoas disseram isso... lol






SocioMeteo disse:


> Ah e um abraço ai para a Corunha adorei essa cidade como adoro a região da Galiza sempre que ai vou sinto-me muito bem... conhece a serra dos Ancares? entre Leon e Luga perto de Ponferrada? perdi-me nessa serra eheheh e ainda bem porque vi coisas muito belas que não sê em muitos lados uma serra em estado selvagem sem urbanização a natureza no seu expoente maximo...
> 
> abraço



Já que o caro Sociometeo é a favor dos argumentos em torno da estação de Málaga Puerto, também deveria consultar os de outras estações que funcionam em regime similar, como as RUEMAS de Benfica, Alvalade, etc...
Vá ver e se quiser até ponha aqui também os dados do Luís de Serpa.
Sim, porque não podemos ser hipócritas, não é?
E deixe lá de engraxar os outros, chega já de offtopic, não acha?


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Abr 2011 às 20:03)

belem disse:


> Caro Ferreiro
> 
> A mim pouco me importa que seja oficial, porque simplesmente não respeita os regulamentos.
> Percebe?
> ...



Os tecnicos e trabalhadores de AEMET (Agencia meteorologica oficial em Espanha) sao todos idiotas? Nao sabem fazer o trabalho?
Eles nao sabem quales sao os requisitos segundo voçe. 
E uma contradiçao o que voçé esta a dizer. Por um lado que existem regulamentos oficiais, mais pelo outro que AEMET sendo uma instituçao oficial nao sabe quales sao os requisitos oficiais.
Nao acho que os directores e tecnicos de AEMET sao tao idiotas como voçe esta a pensar.

Saúdos caro Belem.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Abr 2011 às 20:06)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Olá Ferreiro eu vou lhe explicar o que se passa eu já venho a este forum a cerca de 2,3 anos e constatei que existe aqui uma série de Usuarios que não admitem que existem regiões cidades mais quentes que as cidades e regiões portuguesas, e arranjam todos os argumentos possiveis e imaginários para defenderem essas ideias mesmo que esses argumentos sejam pouco crediveis e fiaveis e mais por vezes são mesmo argumentos baseados em especulação e no chamado diz que disse.....
> Devo dizer que os mesmos Usuarios que aqui questionam as tuas abordagens fizeram exactamente o mesmo com outros Usuários espanhois que visitam aqui o forum como por exemplo um Usuário de nome Duero da cidade Valladolid que apenas se limitou a dar a sua opinião afirmando que Portugal tem regiões com forte percipitação e temperaturas frescas e foi literalmente massacrado o User Duero caiu no erro de concordar comigo.... ainda pior arranjaram maneira de o convencer e impor as ideias deles que no fundo se resumem a 2 coisas:
> 1ª Portugal tem o melhor clima do mundo;
> 2º em Portugal faz imenso calor e só faz calor em Portugal;
> ...



Obrigado, SocioMeteo.
Sim conheço a serra dos ancares. Muito bonita.
Hoje em A corunha muito calor. 30ºC. Novo record historico de abril em A Corunha.
Tamen conheço Portugal. Bonito país.
En Semana Santa estarei em Lisboa.


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 20:13)

Ferreiro disse:


> Os tecnicos e trabalhadores de AEMET (Agencia meteorologica oficial em Espanha) sao todos idiotas? Nao sabem fazer o trabalho?
> Eles nao sabem quales sao os requisitos segundo voçe.
> E uma contradiçao o que voçé esta a dizer. Por um lado que existem regulamentos oficiais, mais por outro lado que AEMET sendo uma instituçao oficial nao sabe quales sao os requisitos oficiais.
> Nao acho que os directores e tecnicos de AEMET sao tao idiotas como voçe esta a pensar.
> ...



Caro Ferreiro

Como já disse, só falo daquilo que sei.
Ninguém aqui está a chamar a AEMET de idiota, mas o que acontece é que os dados de Málaga Puerto não são fiáveis, porque a estação não está em condições oficiais ( só como estação urbana, tipo RUEMA, penso eu). Se eu lhe enviar as guidelines você vai ficar pasmado.
E sim infelizmente, muitas instituições oficiais de meteorologia continuam a utilizar dados de estações em condições não oficiais, seja na Espanha, seja em Portugal, seja na Grécia, etc... O problema é que as instituições nem sempre conseguem arranjar um local mais adequado para colocar as estações e por isso deixam-nas, por vezes, em locais menos ideais.
Nós como amantes da meteorologia, temos o dever de tentar corrigir estas situações e tentar avisar as respectivas instituições. Só assim é que se pode melhorar.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 20:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> Obrigado, SocioMeteo.
> Sim conheço a serra dos ancares. Muito bonita.
> Hoje em A corunha muito calor. 30ºC. Novo record historico de abril em A Corunha.
> Tamen conheço Portugal. Bonito país.
> En Semana Santa estarei em Lisboa.



30º Graus ui bem quentinho eehehe aqui em Lisboa não chegou a tanto mas na região sul do Tejo deve ter chegado, hoje falava isso com um amigo meu Brasileiro que se queixava do calor... e eu perguntei-lhe como se poderia queixar do calor se no Brasil em Belo Horizonte tem calor o ano inteiro ele me disse que aqui o sol é muito forte e cheguei a conclusão que de facto a sensação térmica é muito mais intensa aqui que no trópicos estes fenómenos de calor primaveril são usuais na nossa zona geografica atlantica, Galiza, Portugal Cantabria ate a região de Bordeus acontence ter-se dias quentes como estes com sol intenso muitas vezes noto temperaturas bem amenas Norte de Espanha e Portugal e sul atlantico de França clima muito identico nestas regiões. 
qual é o maximo historico de calor na Corunha? 38º,39º???
aproveite Lisboa é uma bela cidade... Portugal e Galiza tem muito em comum somos as região mais ocidental da penisula eheheh e mesmo da europa... 
aproveite para visitar Sintra aqui em Lisboa e se poderes vem a região sul do rio tejo visita a serra da arrabida perto da cidade de Setubal vais gostar...


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Abr 2011 às 20:36)

SocioMeteo disse:


> 30º Graus ui bem quentinho eehehe aqui em Lisboa não chegou a tanto mas na região sul do Tejo deve ter chegado, hoje falava isso com um amigo meu Brasileiro que se queixava do calor... e eu perguntei-lhe como se poderia queixar do calor se no Brasil em Belo Horizonte tem calor o ano inteiro ele me disse que aqui o sol é muito forte e cheguei a conclusão que de facto a sensação térmica é muito mais intensa aqui que no trópicos estes fenómenos de calor primaveril são usuais na nossa zona geografica atlantica, Galiza, Portugal Cantabria ate a região de Bordeus acontence ter-se dias quentes como estes com sol intenso muitas vezes noto temperaturas bem amenas Norte de Espanha e Portugal e sul atlantico de França clima muito identico nestas regiões.
> qual é o maximo historico de calor na Corunha? 38º,39º???
> aproveite Lisboa é uma bela cidade... Portugal e Galiza tem muito em comum somos as região mais ocidental da penisula eheheh e mesmo da europa...
> aproveite para visitar Sintra aqui em Lisboa e se poderes vem a região sul do rio tejo visita a serra da arrabida perto da cidade de Setubal vais gostar...



A Corunha normalmente tem uma temperatura suave. Nao sao habituais 30ºC nem sequer em julho e agosto. O normal é que somente 2 ou 3 días no verao se chega a 30ºC. Algums anos nem sequer se chega a 30ºC. Mais ja esta a ver. Hoje dia 1 de abril 30,4ºC!!!! Incrível.

Neste enlace tem as maximas historicas de junho, julho e agosto. A mediçao de agosto de 1961 foi incrivel e unica.

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=1387&m=6&m=7&m=8&m=13&v=TMX


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 20:38)

SocioMeteo disse:


> 30º Graus ui bem quentinho eehehe aqui em Lisboa não chegou a tanto mas na região sul do Tejo deve ter chegado, hoje falava isso com um amigo meu Brasileiro que se queixava do calor... e eu perguntei-lhe como se poderia queixar do calor se no Brasil em Belo Horizonte tem calor o ano inteiro ele me disse que aqui o sol é muito forte e cheguei a conclusão que de facto a sensação térmica é muito mais intensa aqui que no trópicos estes fenómenos de calor primaveril são usuais na nossa zona geografica atlantica, Galiza, Portugal Cantabria ate a região de Bordeus acontence ter-se dias quentes como estes com sol intenso muitas vezes noto temperaturas bem amenas Norte de Espanha e Portugal e sul atlantico de França clima muito identico nestas regiões.
> qual é o maximo historico de calor na Corunha? 38º,39º???
> aproveite Lisboa é uma bela cidade... Portugal e Galiza tem muito em comum somos as região mais ocidental da penisula eheheh e mesmo da europa...
> aproveite para visitar Sintra aqui em Lisboa e se poderes vem a região sul do rio tejo visita a serra da arrabida perto da cidade de Setubal vais gostar...




A zona Atlântica ( puramente Atlântica, sem meses secos, etc...) está restrita apenas a certas zonas montanhosas ( falando de Portugal Continental).
Tal como aliás disse aqui  ( falando do Atlas Climático Ibérico)e você disse que concordava:

_«Acho estranho é não passarmos do clima mediterrânico ( Csb), nesse mapa, mesmo para a barreira de condensação do Norte Litoral, para a Serra do Gerês, para a Serra da Estrela, etc...
Mas penso que isso se deve há quase ausência de dados para essas regiões, o que é pena.
Tenho a certeza que em várias regiões de montanha, já temos outros climas. Já consultei alguns dados ( que até estão neste forum), sobre estes autênticos oásis do Atlântico ( zonas muito vulneráveis climaticamente e biologicamente), que me levam a pensar assim, não é apenas por intuição.
Em relação às zonas mais quentes e áridas do interior e sul de portugal, continuam a não estar representadas, se calhar pelas mesmas razões, que as zonas atlânticas: falta de dados ou desconhecimento sobre os já existentes.»_

Sim, a Serra da Arrábida é um bom local para visitar, tanto que apresenta o *último vestígio de uma floresta primitiva mediterrânea * conhecido no mundo ( segundo Chodat e mais outros botânicos).


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 20:38)

belem disse:


> Caro Ferreiro
> 
> Como já disse, só falo daquilo que sei.
> Ninguém aqui está a chamar a AEMET de idiota, mas o que acontece é que os dados de Málaga Puerto não são fiáveis, porque a estação não está em condições oficiais ( só como estação urbana, tipo RUEMA, penso eu). Se eu lhe enviar as guidelines você vai ficar pasmado.
> ...




agora as estações oficiais já servem, enfim e depois fala em demagogia... 
Caro Belem já fez o mesmo com o Duero aprenda a respeitar as opiniões dos outros e mais importante aprenda a enteder que Portugal não é supra-sumo do calor e que os outros paises tambem tem sol e temperaturas quentes... essa ideia que nos foi impigida na nossa geração que temos o melhor clima do mundo a exclusividade do sol isso sim é pura sabutagem intelectual.... 
cumps


----------



## frederico (1 Abr 2011 às 20:38)

E continua a dar-lhe com Bordéus. Irra, é teimoso. Não compare o incomparável.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 20:47)

belem disse:


> A zona Atlântica ( puramente Atlântica, sem meses secos, etc...) está restrita apenas a certas zonas montanhosas ( falando de Portugal Continental).
> Tal como aliás disse aqui  ( falando do Atlas Climático Ibérico)e você disse que concordava:
> 
> _«Acho estranho é não passarmos do clima mediterrânico ( Csb), nesse mapa, mesmo para a barreira de condensação do Norte Litoral, para a Serra do Gerês, para a Serra da Estrela, etc...
> ...



eu ao menos ainda tenho a humildade de concordar consigo quando acho que o devo fazer já o Belem nunca desde que frequento este forum que implica com as minhas opiniões mas não so com as minhas com Users como o Duero ou o Ferreiro pois não vão ao encontro as suas ideias. 
vou-lhe repetir pela milesima vez....na minha opinião o clima de Bordeus, Gijon, corunha são muito mas muito identicos ao clima sentido em Portugal a norte do sistema montanhoso montenjunto estrela tem muito mais aspectos em comum que aspectos que os destinguem...temperatura media anual muito identica entre os 13º-15º pluviosidade identica etc etc etc para mim deveria existir uma classificação climatica que defini-se um clima igual nestas regiões deveria-se chamar clima Galaico/cantabrico e deveria existir entre Leiria ate á região de Bordeus em França englobando a Galiza,norte e centro de portugal ocidental,asturias,cantabria e região de bordeus em França....
para mim dizer que o clima de Bordeus é igual ao clima de Copenhaga ou de Amesterdão é um disparate em Bordeus chove no inverno faz calor na primavera e calor no verão...tem uma forte percipitação valores de temperatura media identicos a cidades como o Porto,Braga,Vila Real ou Aveiro etc.... é a minha opinião e fundamento-a com factos...
CSB??? aquela classificação climatica que se baseia so nos meses secos do verão para dizer que o clima do minho e da beira litoral é igual ao clima do interior da turquia so porque tem 1,2 meses secos???? onde no interior da turquia no inverno as medias mensais são negativas por isso é que tem meses de inverno humidos mesmo chovendo 20 mm??? onde as temperaturas podem chegar aos 25 negativos temos pena mas para mim isso é algo de surreal.... 
fique com a sua opinião e eu com a minha.


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 20:48)

SocioMeteo disse:


> agora as estações oficiais já servem, enfim e depois fala em demagogia...



Quais é que servem?
Seja mais preciso.
Eu ficaria muito contente por encontrar uma estação em boas condições para poder falar dela. 





SocioMeteo disse:


> Caro Belem já fez o mesmo com o Duero aprenda a respeitar as opiniões dos outros e mais importante aprenda a enteder que Portugal não é supra-sumo do calor e que os outros paises tambem tem sol e temperaturas quentes...





Mas onde é que eu disse que Portugal era supra sumo de calor?
Não minta mais sobre o Duero e sobre mim, ok? Que mania de usar os nomes de outros membros do forum, para suportar as suas mentiras sem nexo.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Isso  essa ideia que nos foi impigida na nossa geração que temos o melhor clima do mundo a exclusividade do sol isso sim é pura sabutagem intelectual....
> cumps



Fale por si, não pelos outros, ok? Eu não sei em que mundo você recebeu a sua educação, mas no mesmo que o meu, não foi de certeza.  Que mania que eu sou a favor do deserto, do calor, que digo que Portugal tem o melhor clima do mundo. Tudo mentiras baratas, sem qualquer suporte ( provas onde estão?). Eu já apresentei estudos a contrariar isto mesmo e você vem com estas tretas, só mostra que é uma pessoa sem qualquer bondade nem seriedade. Se soubesse o que já fiz a favor de um Portugal mais verde, calava-se de uma vez por todas.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 20:54)

frederico disse:


> E continua a dar-lhe com Bordéus. Irra, é teimoso. Não compare o incomparável.



comparar o incomparavel onde te baseias para dizer isso Francisco?
vamos la então a factos:

Braga e Bordeus aspectos em comum:
temperatura media anual praticamente igual 12,5º-14º
percipitação praticamente igual(1000mm-1200mm)
distribuição da percipitação praticamente igual( chove muito no inverno,outono, primavera,alguma coisa no verão)
verões quentes com calores identicos

aspectos que o separaram?
para mim poucos ou quse nenhuns.... 

copenhaga e bordeus o mesmo clima??? disparate:
em copenhaga a temperatura media anual é de 8º graus
chove perto de 600 mm
a distribuição das chuvas é totalmente a oposta....

existem muitos erros e falta de sensibilidade nas classificações climaticas de Koppen  se fosse cientista na area de metereologia apresentava uma tese que defendesse a existencia de um clima Cantabrico/atlantico entre O centro de Portugal até a região de bordeus...aproximar-se-ia muito mais da realidade....


----------



## frederico (1 Abr 2011 às 20:56)

Bordéus não tem meses secos, a insolação é bem inferior à do Minho. E a vegetação é diferente, não encontra, por exemplo, sobreiros na Aquitânia, mas estes abundam no Minho.


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 20:56)

SocioMeteo disse:


> eu ao menos ainda tenho a humildade de concordar consigo quando acho que o devo fazer já o Belem nunca desde que frequento este forum que implica com as minhas opiniões mas não so com as minhas com Users como o Duero ou o Ferreiro pois não vão ao encontro as suas ideias. .



Com o Duero não houve conflito algum a nível climático, só houve com você ( assim como outros contra você), e agora com o Ferreiro é a treta da estação de  Málaga Puerto, que sinceramente nem parece uma atitude dele, ao dar valor a aqueles dados. Ele tem outros para se basear, porque não os usa? 





SocioMeteo disse:


> vou-lhe repetir pela milesima vez....na minha opinião o clima de Bordeus, Gijon, corunha são muito mas muito identicos ao clima sentido em Portugal a norte do sistema montanhoso montenjunto estrela tem muito mais aspectos em comum que aspectos que os destinguem...temperatura media anual muito identica entre os 13º-15º pluviosidade identica etc etc etc para mim deveria existir uma classificação climatica que defini-se um clima igual nestas regiões deveria-se chamar clima Galaico/cantabrico e deveria existir entre Leiria ate á região de Bordeus em França englobando a Galiza,norte e centro de portugal ocidental,asturias,cantabria e região de bordeus em França....
> para mim dizer que o clima de Bordeus é igual ao clima de Copenhaga ou de Amesterdão é um disparate em Bordeus chove no inverno faz calor na primavera e calor no verão...tem uma forte percipitação valores de temperatura media identicos a cidades como o Porto,Braga,Vila Real ou Aveiro etc.... é a minha opinião e fundamento-a com factos...
> CSB??? aquela classificação climatica que se baseia so nos meses secos do verão para dizer que o clima do minho e da beira litoral é igual ao clima do interior da turquia so porque tem 1,2 meses secos???? onde no interior da turquia no inverno as medias mensais são negativas por isso é que tem meses de inverno humidos mesmo chovendo 20 mm??? onde as temperaturas podem chegar aos 25 negativos temos pena mas para mim isso é algo de surreal....
> fique com a sua opinião e eu com a minha.



Mas quem é quer saber das suas opiniões à pressão, que já foram mais do que contrariadas com estudos pertinentes?
Você não apresenta nada de jeito, só opiniões fotocópia umas das outras.
Faça o seguinte, procure informações, não opiniões e coloque-as aqui.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 21:02)

frederico disse:


> Bordéus não tem meses secos, a insolação é bem inferior à do Minho. E a vegetação é diferente, não encontra, por exemplo, sobreiros na Aquitânia, mas estes abundam no Minho.



como lhe disse diferenças existem sempre na minha opinião são muito maiores os aspectos que aproximam os climas de ambas as regiões que os afastam alias os exemplos que me deu na minha perspectiva ñão são suficientes para destinguir os climas das duas regiões antes pelo contrario a vegetação não é igual mas tem pareçenas alias a propria produção agricola tem aspectos muito identicos....acho que poderia me dar um pouco mais de credito mas ok penso que dizer que o Minho e a região de Bordeus tem um clima identico é algo bem fundamentado basta olhar:
percipitação identica
distribuição da percipitação identica
estações do ano identicas
valores de temperatua anual identicos

etc etc

acho muito mais ridiculo dizer que bordeus tem um clima igual a copenhaga so porque não tem meses secos mas depois divergem em tudo o resto... já agora so me falta dizer que a vegetação de bordeus é igual á da dinamrca porque será que não se produz vinho na holanda,dinamarca,escocia, sul da noruega etc se tem o mesmo clima de Bordeus por exemplo??????

tambem acho muito mais ridiculo dizer que o clima do Porto ou de aveiro é igual ao clima do interior da turquia mas diferente do clima da região de bordeus lol so porque o Koppen assim o afirmou..... é o que voces me estão a tentar convencer.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 21:05)

belem disse:


> Com o Duero não houve conflito algum a nível climático, só houve com você ( assim como outros contra você), e agora com o Ferreiro é a treta da estação de  Málaga Puerto, que sinceramente nem parece uma atitude dele, ao dar valor a aqueles dados. Ele tem outros para se basear, porque não os usa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



você é que ainda não me conseguiu responder a esta porque raio a região do douro litoral ou da beira litoral ou do minho tem o mesmo tipo de clima do interior da turquia e um clima diferente da galiza ou do sul oesta francês??? ah ok já sei porque tem 2 meses secos o que por vezes nem acontece.... lol


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 21:06)

frederico disse:


> Bordéus não tem meses secos, a insolação é bem inferior à do Minho. E a vegetação é diferente, não encontra, por exemplo, sobreiros na Aquitânia, mas estes abundam no Minho.



Já coloquei aqui informações sobre esta temática, ( assim como o Dan)!
Isto é um assunto que já devia estar mais que esclarecido.
Mas enfim...


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 21:08)

SocioMeteo disse:


> você é que ainda não me conseguiu responder a esta porque raio a região do douro litoral ou da beira litoral ou do minho tem o mesmo tipo de clima do interior da turquia e um clima diferente da galiza ou do sul oesta francês??? ah ok já sei porque tem 2 meses secos o que por vezes nem acontece.... lol



Não sou eu que lhe tenho que explicar, são os cientistas que publicaram os estudos sobre a matéria.
Qualquer coisa que discorde, escreve para eles e diga porquê, com provas científicas.
A minha opinião é esta: vamos supôr que a separação de clima atlântico e mediterrânico é esta linha ___.
Acima desta linha está o Atlântico e abaixo está o Mediterrâneo.
Quando vamos de baixo  para cima, ao aproximar-nos da linha, o clima vai-se tornando mais fresco e  húmido, mas não deixa de ser Mediterrâneo ( Norte Litoral, tirando zonas montanhosas).
Quando  vamos de cima para baixo, o clima vai-se tornando mais quente e seco, mas ainda não deixa de ser Atlântico ( Bordéus). Claro que perante isto, terá que haver alguma semelhança entre estas regiões, porque estão em zona de TRANSIÇÃO CLIMÁTICA. Eu já referi isto antes, mas espero que não tenha que repetir mais, o porquê.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 21:09)

belem disse:


> Já coloquei aqui informações sobre esta temática, ( assim como o Dan)!
> Isto é um assunto que já devia estar mais que esclarecido.
> Mas enfim...



ah e Belem relativo a minha educação tenho muito orgulho pensar pela minha cabeça e pelas minhas ideias.... e vou fingir que não li isso não foi muito correcto da sua parte ultrapassou um pouco as regras da boa educação


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 21:16)

belem disse:


> Não sou eu que lhe tenho que explicar, são os cientistas que publicaram os estudos sobre a matéria.
> Qualquer coisa que discorde, escreve para eles e diga porquê, com provas científicas.



como lhe disse se fosse catedrático nesta área e se tivesse poder para o fazer talvez o faria e olhe que até iria-me dar bem acredite alguem aqui no forum com essas condições ate pode aproveitar esta ideia porque ela de facto faz muito sentido clima Atlantico/cantabrico sentido e verificado a Oeste da europa na faixa atlantica entre as latitude 38º ha 45º abrange o norte centro de portugal,galiza,cantabria e região oeste sul de frança.
caracterizado por:
valores de percipitação entre os 1000-1500mm
valores de temperatura media entre os 12º15º 
distrubição de percipitação identica 
episodios de calor identicos
sujeitos as mesmas massas de ar atlanticas
sujeitas ao Anti-ciclone dos açores

etc etc muita materia para ser trabalhada..... claro que entre este espaço geografico existem diferenças entre as demais regiões mas são muito mais os aspectos que as aproximam que aqueles que o que separam... muito mais que dizer que o clima de Bergen copenhaga ou de glasgow é igual ao clima de bordeus ou de gijon e que o clima de braga e do porto são iguais ao clima do interior da turquia 

poupem-me


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 21:18)

o mal de muitas mentes é acharem que a realidade e a ciencia e conhecimento não mudam e que não devem ser revistos....


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 21:23)

a onde é que em copenhaga ou glasgow que de acordo com a classificação climatica de koopen tem o mesmo clima se registam temperaturas de 40º graus como em Bordeus????? as mesmas que se registam em Braga ou em Oursense ou em Leon por exemplo normalmente até no mesmo espaço temporal ou seja nas mesmas semanas???


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 21:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ah e Belem relativo a minha educação tenho muito orgulho pensar pela minha cabeça e pelas minhas ideias.... e vou fingir que não li isso não foi muito correcto da sua parte ultrapassou um pouco as regras da boa educação




Você é que veio logo generalizar sobre mim a dizer que eu tinha tido a educação da sua geração.
Não fale daquilo, que não sabe, ok?


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 21:28)

SocioMeteo disse:


> como lhe disse se fosse catedrático nesta área e se tivesse poder para o fazer talvez o faria e olhe que até iria-me dar bem acredite alguem aqui no forum com essas condições ate pode aproveitar esta ideia porque ela de facto faz muito sentido clima Atlantico/cantabrico sentido e verificado a Oeste da europa na faixa atlantica entre as latitude 38º ha 45º abrange o norte centro de portugal,galiza,cantabria e região oeste sul de frança.
> caracterizado por:
> valores de percipitação entre os 1000-1500mm
> valores de temperatura media entre os 12º15º
> ...




lol
A minha opinião é esta: vamos supôr que a separação de clima atlântico e mediterrânico é esta linha ___.
Acima desta linha está o Atlântico e abaixo está o Mediterrâneo.
Quando vamos de baixo para cima, ao aproximar-nos da linha, o clima vai-se tornando mais fresco e húmido, mas não deixa de ser Mediterrâneo ( Norte Litoral, tirando zonas montanhosas).
Quando vamos de cima para baixo, o clima vai-se tornando mais quente e seco, mas ainda não deixa de ser Atlântico ( Bordéus). Claro que perante isto, terá que haver alguma semelhança entre estas regiões, porque estão em zona de TRANSIÇÃO CLIMÁTICA. Eu já referi isto antes, mas espero que não tenha que repetir mais, o porquê.


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 21:32)

SocioMeteo disse:


> a onde é que em copenhaga ou glasgow que de acordo com a classificação climatica de koopen tem o mesmo clima se registam temperaturas de 40º graus como em Bordeus????? as mesmas que se registam em Braga ou em Oursense ou em Leon por exemplo normalmente até no mesmo espaço temporal ou seja nas mesmas semanas???



Leia o que está no descritivo nas classificações de Koppen-Geiger.
Se discorda, contacte os autores ou colaboradores e deixe-nos em paz, com os seus repetitivos desabafos.
É uma oportunidade que tem em mostrar que está certo e de se tornar útil, então porque não o faz?


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 21:36)

belem disse:


> lol
> A minha opinião é esta: vamos supôr que a separação de clima atlântico e mediterrânico é esta linha ___.
> Acima desta linha está o Atlântico e abaixo está o Mediterrâneo.
> Quando vamos de baixo para cima, ao aproximar-nos da linha, o clima vai-se tornando mais fresco e húmido, mas não deixa de ser Mediterrâneo ( Norte Litoral, tirando zonas montanhosas).
> Quando vamos de cima para baixo, o clima vai-se tornando mais quente e seco, mas ainda não deixa de ser Atlântico ( Bordéus). Claro que perante isto, terá que haver alguma semelhança entre estas regiões, porque estão em zona de TRANSIÇÃO CLIMÁTICA. Eu já referi isto antes, mas espero que não tenha que repetir mais, o porquê.



alguma??? onde estão as duvidas que o clima de Bordeus é muito mais identico ao clima sentido por exemplo em Braga.... que por exemplo com Copenhaga?? não ha duvidas belem os factos falam por si.... 
a minha opinião é uma questão de perspectiva deu-se muita importancia aos tais 1,2,3 meses secos sentidos no Minho,Douro Litoral Beira Litoral para o aproximar de um tal tipo clima mediterranico e esqueceu-se tudo o resto..... é o que eu acho que o clima a Norte do sistema Montanhoso Montejunto estrela até a regiãqo de Bordeus tem muito mais aspectos que os aproximam que aqueles que os separam.
se falou-se a determinda altura no termo clima mediterranico porque não falar num clima Cantabrico/Galego altantico por exemplo que abrange-se estas regiões??? sabe porquê? porque ninguem se lembrou....não foram por ai...porque na minha opinião faria muito mas muito mais sentido... pelas razões que eu ja aqui mencionei....ao menos o Belem ja assumiu mesmo timidamente que existem aspectos identicos a nivel climatico nestas regiões....


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 21:37)

belem disse:


> Leia o que está no descritivo nas classificações de Koppen-Geiger.
> Se discorda, contacte os autores ou colaboradores e deixe-nos em paz, com os seus repititivos desabafos.
> É uma oportunidade que tem em mostrar que está certo e de se tornar útil, então porque não o faz?



Ok sabe se lá não penso nisso? nunca se sabe.... se alguem quiser pensar num projecto desse genero estou aberto a sugestões....

deixe-nos em paz'??!!! oh belem isto é um forum publico que priveligia a liberdade de expressão e opinião e eu julgo ter o direito a dar minha.... a ideia de um forum é essa....


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 21:46)

SocioMeteo disse:


> alguma??? onde estão as duvidas que o clima de Bordeus é muito mais identico ao clima sentido por exemplo em Braga.... que por exemplo com Copenhaga?? não ha duvidas belem os factos falam por si....
> a minha opinião é uma questão de perspectiva deu-se muita importancia aos tais 1,2,3 meses secos sentidos no Minho,Douro Litoral Beira Litoral para o aproximar de um tal tipo clima mediterranico e esqueceu-se tudo o resto..... é o que eu acho que o clima a Norte do sistema Montanhoso Montejunto estrela até a regiãqo de Bordeus tem muito mais aspectos que os aproximam que aqueles que os separam.
> se falou-se a determinda altura no termo clima mediterranico porque não falar num clima Cantabrico/Galego altantico por exemplo que abrange-se estas regiões??? sabe porquê? porque ninguem se lembrou....não foram por ai...porque na minha opinião faria muito mas muito mais sentido... pelas razões que eu ja aqui mencionei....ao menos o Belem ja assumiu mesmo timidamente que existem aspectos identicos a nivel climatico nestas regiões....



Existem aspectos idênticos e diferentes, mas para contrariar vários estudos já publicados, teríamos que ter mais aspectos idênticos do que os diferentes.
Beira Litoral e Douro Litoral, têm mais influência do Atlântico que a Sul de Montejunto ou no interior do Douro e da Beira, mas isso não chega para dizer que têm um clima Atlântico puro.
Deverão ter é um clima mediterrâneo com influência marítima, ou um clima atlântico com influência mediterrânea ( no Minho).


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 21:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ok sabe se lá não penso nisso? nunca se sabe.... se alguem quiser pensar num projecto desse genero estou aberto a sugestões....



Eu não sei, apenas dei uma amiga sugestão. Ficou o registo.




SocioMeteo disse:


> deixe-nos em paz'??!!! oh belem isto é um forum publico que priveligia a liberdade de expressão e opinião e eu julgo ter o direito a dar minha.... a ideia de um forum é essa....



Você já mentiu sobre mim, mas o pior nem é isso ( porque  pouco me importa, só me entristece porque empobrece o nosso debate e assim não se avança) e repete as mesmas coisas, baseando-se apenas em opiniões e não tem sido capaz de nos dar alguma informação.
Se fosse a si, recolhia informações, esquecia as acusações aos outros e contactava os autores dos trabalhos. O resto não interessa...
Você acha que vai mudar alguma coisa por andar aqui? É porque a sua opinião já todos sabemos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 21:58)

belem disse:


> Existem aspectos idênticos e diferentes, mas para contrariar vários estudos já publicados, teríamos que ter mais aspectos idênticos do que os diferentes.
> Beira Litoral e Douro Litoral, têm mais influência do Atlântico que a Sul de Montejunto ou no interior do Douro e da Beira, mas isso não chega para dizer que têm um clima Atlântico puro.
> Deverão ter é um clima mediterrâneo com influência marítima, ou um clima atlântico com influência mediterrânea ( no Minho).



ai é que está Belem ai é que eu na minha humildade de senso comum discordo com o paradigma cientifico vigente que é seguido com uma biblia se tratasse e não é questionado onde depois temos perolas de dizer que o tipo de clima CSB abrange o nosso litoral norte e centro como o interior da turquia por exemplo alguem que consulte a classificação climatica de Koppen e não esteja muito atento facilmente é levado a um tremendo erro...
ai é que está Belem na minha opinião estas regiões que mencionei tem litoral norte e centro de portugal Galiza, cantabria oeste de frança tem mt mas aspectos climaticos em comum que os que o separa... foi nesse sentido que disse que por exemplo Begen na noruega ou copenhaga na dinamrca ou mesmo amesterdão tem o mesmo tipo de clima que Bordeus ou Santander por exemplo o que na minha opinião não faz sentido nenhum....
eu não iria por essa coisa do clima 100% atlantico isso não existe é um mito... para mim existiriam razões suficientes para a existencia de um clima do mesmo tipo nestas regiões que poderia-se chamar clima Galaico/cantabrico.... e que poderia ser subdivido tambem obecendo as especificidades de cada região por exemplo poderia-se sub-dividir em 2 regiões galaico-portuguesa e a cantabrica e do sul de frança pois existiriam razões para isso mas na minha opinião todas estas regiões tem aspectos climaticos mais que suficientes para se classificarem com o mesmo clima...


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2011 às 22:09)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ai é que está Belem ai é que eu na minha humildade de senso comum discordo com o paradigma cientifico vigente que é seguido com uma biblia se tratasse e não é questionado onde depois temos perolas de dizer que o tipo de clima CSB abrange o nosso litoral norte e centro como o interior da turquia por exemplo alguem que consulte a classificação climatica de Koppen e não esteja muito atento facilmente é levado a um tremendo erro...
> ai é que está Belem na minha opinião estas regiões que mencionei tem litoral norte e centro de portugal Galiza, cantabria oeste de frança tem mt mas aspectos climaticos em comum que os que o separa... foi nesse sentido que disse que por exemplo Begen na noruega ou copenhaga na dinamrca ou mesmo amesterdão tem o mesmo tipo de clima que Bordeus ou Santander por exemplo o que na minha opinião não faz sentido nenhum....
> eu não iria por essa coisa do clima 100% atlantico isso não existe é um mito... para mim existiriam razões suficientes para a existencia de um clima do mesmo tipo nestas regiões que poderia-se chamar clima Galaico/cantabrico.... e que poderia ser subdivido tambem obecendo as especificidades de cada região por exemplo poderia-se sub-dividir em 2 regiões galaico-portuguesa e a cantabrica e do sul de frança pois existiriam razões para isso mas na minha opinião todas estas regiões tem aspectos climaticos mais que suficientes para se classificarem com o mesmo clima...



Epah, caro Sociometeo, uma sincera sugestão: leia algo sobre climas e classificações climáticas.
Se discorda, apresente dados científicos aos autores das publicações.
Sobre a sua opinião, estamos falados.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Abr 2011 às 22:12)

belem disse:


> Epah, caro Sociometeo, uma sincera sugestão: leia algo sobre climas e classificações climáticas.
> Se discorda, apresente dados científicos aos autores das publicações.
> Sobre a sua opinião, estamos falados.



sim Belem são opiniões quando tiver tempo e a vida me permitir vou aprofundar de forma mais séria e cientifica este meu ponto de vista e trabalha-lo de outra forma...


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Abr 2011 às 10:19)

Ontem foi un día raro em Espanha. As cidades costeiras do norte competiron en calor com as cidades do vale do río Guadalquivir.
A mais quente foi Andujar, seguida das 3 estaçaos que AEMET tem na cidade de Sevilla (CMT ou Centro Meteorologico Territorial, Aeropuerto de San Pablo e Sevilla-Tablada). Mas cidades do norte como A Corunha, onde eu vivo, na listagem.







As temperaturas minimas mais altas nos locais da costa sur. Ilhas Canarias sempre mais quentes mas este listado é somente da peninsula. Hoje nao esta na lista Malaga Puerto.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Abr 2011 às 14:41)

Este mes de abril olhearemos a estaçao de AEMET com maior temperatura media (somente na espanha peninsular e ilhas mediterraneas).
O resumo diario se pode ver no seguiente enlace que ja muitos conhecem
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/


Estas sao as estaçaos mais quentes em temperatura media de ontem 1 de abril. As 3 estaçaos de AEMET em Sevilla nos tres primeiros postos.


----------



## Lousano (2 Abr 2011 às 19:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> Este mes de abril olhearemos a estaçao de AEMET com maior temperatura media (somente na espanha peninsular e ilhas mediterraneas).
> O resumo diario se pode ver no seguiente enlace que ja muitos conhecem
> ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/
> 
> ...



Não entendo a mudança.

Devias continuar a acompanhar os mesmos locais, de modo a chegar a uma média anual.


----------



## Amending (2 Abr 2011 às 19:53)

Onde é que estação "Sevilla,CMT" (5787E)?


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Abr 2011 às 04:42)

Lousano disse:


> Não entendo a mudança.
> 
> Devias continuar a acompanhar os mesmos locais, de modo a chegar a uma média anual.



Nao te preocupes, seguirei acompanhando os mesmos locais (Fuengirola, Malaga Porto, etc.), somente que agora nao me limitarei a os antigos, usarei todos. O final de mes mostrarei as temperaturas medias de todos os locais.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Abr 2011 às 04:53)

Amending disse:


> Onde é que estação "Sevilla,CMT" (5787E)?



Sevilla has 3 official weather stations (AEMET). The principal is called CMT, which stands for Centro Meteorológico Territorial. 
On This Google map you can see the location of Sevilla CMT. It's at Amerigo Vespucci street, number 3. In a park on the outskirts of Seville. 
I've been watching these last few days that CMT gets maximum higher than Sevilla Airport.


----------



## Amending (3 Abr 2011 às 08:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sevilla has 3 official weather stations (AEMET). The principal is called CMT, which stands for Centro Meteorológico Territorial.
> On This Google map you can see the location of Sevilla CMT. It's at Amerigo Vespucci street, number 3. In a park on the outskirts of Seville.
> I've been watching these last few days that CMT gets maximum higher than Sevilla Airport.



Great, thanks. Given its position, it should be affected by the UHI in some extent. It will be interesting in order to evaluate the claims we find over the web about Sevilla/S.Pablo biasedness. That station during summer is expected to have higher lows than S.Pablo.
The river, very close to it, might correct partially the UHI effect but we should observe some.

Notice one detail. I have examined a lot of photos of Sevilla S.Pablo airport in Panoramio, Flickr, on websites dedicated to airports and planes etcetera, and it seems that the airport is not on flat but in a sort of valley surrounded by hills. The sink position might explain the higher tmax, but in theory it should also cause lower tmins (sinkhole-frost hollow effect).
I am curious to see what happens during summer in the comparison between S.Pablo and CMT.


----------



## Amending (3 Abr 2011 às 08:59)

Two realistic candidate locations, in the red circles


----------



## Amending (3 Abr 2011 às 10:46)

It seems that also the Greeks (HNMS) use the wooden Stevenson shelter. Based on the pictures, it seems also that they use passive (non fan aspirated) Stevenson shelter.







http://www.meteoclub.gr/themata/egkyklopedia/1801-met-stathmos-emy-filadelfia

Given the photo above, it seems incredible that a station with such thick greenery around is strongly affected by the urban heat island as scientific studies revealed (Kassomenos & Katsoulis 2006 is a very interesting one about Nea Philadelphia). But if we look at the station location, the things become clear

http://wikimapia.org/12566307/el/Μετεωρολογικός-Σταθμός-Νέας-Φιλαδέλφειας-Ε-Μ-Υ

No park and no greenery in the universe may save a station in such location from the UHI.

But the main point of this post is that the use of the passive Stevenson shelter in climates where it induces heavy positive measurement error is common. HNMS does. 

A funny detail is that this prestigious official WMO station expected to rise above 50°C in short has a junk-shelter and looks like not compliant with WMO guidelines for the measurement of temperatures in terms of location, obstacles and so on.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Abr 2011 às 11:55)

Amending, I made a mistake with street adress of Sevilla CMT. It's not Amerigo Vespucci as i wrongly wrote  but calle Americo Vespucio. I wrote it in italian . But also you got it. Smart guy you are.

Yes, Athens Nea Filadelfia is inside one of the largest and most polluted cities in Europe. All those Athens' stations, starting at Thiseio and ending at Gazi are rubbish. 

So it irritates me that the Greek man compare compare these urban stations inside Athens with others Italian, Spanish and Portuguese located in nonurban areas. If you want to compare Gazi Athens with a Spanish/portugues/italian city, then put a station in a urban park in the center of Seville, Lisbon o Catania.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Abr 2011 às 12:09)

The worst of all them is Athens Gazi (choose observations NOA and then Athens center):
http://cirrus.meteo.noa.gr/forecast/bolam/index.htm

You can see the camera web that they have put over the roof of the weather station






Gazi, at the downtown of Athens.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Abr 2011 às 12:29)

Temperaturas maximas de ontem em Espanha. O calor mudou para o este da peninsula.





Mínimas mais altas de ontem. As minimas mais altas nao foram no vale do Guadalquivir senon nas cidades da serra ao sul do vale: Jaen e Doña Mencia. É algo habitual no verao de Andalucia. A outra regiao quente de noite foi a costa de Cadiz.


----------



## Amending (3 Abr 2011 às 12:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> So it irritates me that the Greek man compare compare these urban stations inside Athens with others Italian, Spanish and Portuguese located in nonurban areas. If you want to compare Gazi Athens with a Spanish/portugues/italian city, then put a station in a urban park in the center of Seville, Lisbon o Catania.



Yes, he developed a "factoid" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factoid) based on the circumstance that all Athenian stations apart from one are inside a powerful UHI inflating tmins and tmaxs, these stations use obsolete shelters inflating further tmaxs, and the station outside urban heat island (Elefsina) is inside industrial heat island.
In my opinion Athens is nevertheless extremely warm and it does not need disguising and making up its real climate by the use of UHI (and IHI, I for "Industrial") stations to emphasize this.
Far better would be honestly reporting what is known and discussing again honestly about the effects of these biasing factors. Nobody will deny Athens' heat. Just, we will wonder how Athens climate would be if sampled oustide UHI/IHI.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Abr 2011 às 11:46)

O resumo das estaçaos meteorológicas de AEMET de ontem:
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

Os dados ja ordenados.
Temperaturas máis altas




Temperaturas minimas mais altas





Logo porei as estaçaos meteorológicas de AEMET que levan maior temperatura media nos 3 primeiros días de abril.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Abr 2011 às 14:35)

Classificaçao do mes de abril em temperatura media depois de 3 días (Ilhas Canarias excluidas) de estaçaos oficiais de AEMET. Somente ponho os locais que têm dados dos 3 días.
Malaga Porto nao está pelo de agora entre os primeiros postos, mas estou seguro que o estará ao final do mes. Sim está Fuengirola.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Abr 2011 às 11:59)

Dados oficiais de ontem 4 de abril:
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

A temperatura mais alta foi 29,4ºC em Andujar (provincia de Jaen). A mínima mais alta 17,4ºC em Aguilas (provincia de Murcia).

As estaçaos com maior temperatura media no día de ontem foram as seguintes





Malaga Puerto com uma temperatura media ontem de 18,9ºC continua longe dos primeiros postos. Sim esta na lista Fuengirola com 19,3ºC de temperatura media ontem.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Abr 2011 às 08:40)

Espectacular o grafico de Adra (costa de Almería). Temperatura mínima nas horas nocturnas de 26ºC a primeiros de abril!!!


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2011 às 08:59)

Ferreiro disse:


> Espectacular o grafico de Adra (costa de Almería). Temperatura mínima nas horas nocturnas de 26ºC a primeiros de abril!!!



Em Portugal tambem tivemos minimas bastante altas tendo em conta a epoca do ano...praticamente todas as estações do litoral centro e norte tiveram minimas entre 19º e 23º


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Abr 2011 às 09:14)

Stormy, qual foi a temperatura maxima ontem em Portugal?
Em Espanha as maximas foram em Galiza, quase 30ºC em Ourense, superando as estaçaos do Mediterraneo. Sorprendente mas nao é a primeira vez.


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2011 às 09:41)

Ferreiro disse:


> Stormy, qual foi a temperatura maxima ontem em Portugal?
> Em Espanha as maximas foram em Galiza, quase 30ºC em Ourense, superando as estaçaos do Mediterraneo. Sorprendente mas nao é a primeira vez.



Amanhã superamos os 30º...tanto em estações amadoras como oficiais
Agora não tenho os valores exatos, mas consulta aqui:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/grafi...s.jsp?selVar=Tempins&selEstacao=579&selRede=0


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Abr 2011 às 14:29)

Classificaçao depois de 5 días.
Somente as estaçaos meteorológicas que têm todos os dados dos 5 días. Ha estaçaos com media mais alta mas faltam algums días.
Amanha Adra, que ja esta no primeiro posto, estará muito mais destacada depois da minima de esta noite de 26ºC. Malaga Porto continua ausente dos primeiros postos.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Abr 2011 às 14:49)

Agora ja está baixando a temperatura em Adra, depois de uma noite infernal.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Abr 2011 às 09:01)

Temperaturas de ontem en estaçaos oficiais de AEMET:
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

Nao é sorpresa que Bilbao teve a temperatura máxima ontem em Espanha com 33ºC, ja que o vento do sur causa foehn nas cidades do mar Cantabrico. O que sim é sorprendente e que na lista de temperaturas mais altas nao ha nenhuma cidade do sur do pais.


----------



## Snark (7 Abr 2011 às 09:49)

Anomalías por el orden de +12º


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Abr 2011 às 14:34)

A classificaçao em temperatura media de abril até o día 6. Somente ponho as estaçaos que têm todos os días completos. 
Malaga Puerto até agora leva uma temperatura media de 18,6ºC e aínda está longe dos primeiros postos.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Abr 2011 às 15:17)

34,7ºC em Sestao, perto de Bilbao. É a temperatura mais alta em estaçao oficial em Espanha até agora.
A estaçao pertence a Euskalmet, Agencia meteorológica do País Vasco.


----------



## SocioMeteo (7 Abr 2011 às 17:52)

Snark disse:


> Anomalías por el orden de +12º



excelente mapa toda a europa ocidental com uma onda de calor... só para aqueles mais desatentos que so acham que faz calor em Portugal... Bordeus e toda a região Aquitaine ultrapassaram e chegaram aos 30º graus mais uma prova do que eu venho para aqui a dizer a muito tempo:
muito calor:
Norte de Portugal
norte de espanha
Aquitaine região de bordéus França

o mesmo tipo de clima as mesmas ondas de calor sujeitas as mesmas massas de ar... 

esteve ou está mais calor em Braga,Bordeus, Bilbau, Lugo,etc que no sul da penisula ibérica.

ai está mais uma prova daquilo que tenho vindo a dizer enquanto que uns e outros insitem em dividir a europa em Norte sul a nivel meteorologico eu continuou achar que esquecem-se de dividi-la entre Ocidente e o Oriente.... neste momento o Leste mais fresco o Ocidente mais quentinho desde da Holanda ate Portugal....


----------



## SocioMeteo (7 Abr 2011 às 17:54)

Ferreiro disse:


> 34,7ºC em Sestao, perto de Bilbao. É a temperatura mais alta em estaçao oficial em Espanha até agora.
> A estaçao pertence a Euskalmet, Agencia meteorológica do País Vasco.



muito bem Ferreiro obrigado pelo seu contributo...


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2011 às 18:57)

Muitas boas tardes caros senhores..

O sul da Franca é muito bom a aquecer com este tempo de SE/S tal como o N de Espanha...devido aos cantabricos/pirineus, e ao POTENTE fohen que geram.

A anomalia de 12º da T850 não é um espelho da anomalia da T2m...ainda para mais sendo modelada por um modelo global...


É a posição dos centros de acção que delimita o clima e o regime advectivo...a circulação na atmosfera media e alta é igual a 38ºN em Sines ou a 38º em Tokio....por isso há diferenças latitudionais que imperam sobre as meridianas.

Portugal não é influenciado pelas mesmas massas de ar do que França....vou dar um exemplo:
No verão Portugal é afectado por ar subtropical maritimo que anda ás voltas dentro do AA, enquanto a França leva com o Polar maritimo...mesmo quando os restos de frentes chegam cá em julho ou agosto o ar frio não costuma entra e o que provoca a chuva são geralmente preturbações pré frontais ou precisamente o ar subtropical que arrefece e condensa sobre o upwelling costeiro...


----------



## SocioMeteo (7 Abr 2011 às 19:00)

stormy disse:


> Muitas boas tardes caros senhores..
> 
> O sul da Franca é muito bom a aquecer com este tempo de SE/S tal como o N de Espanha...devido aos cantabricos/pirineus, e ao POTENTE fohen que geram.
> 
> ...



refiro-me especicamente ao Norte centro de Portugal e a região de Bordeus não me refiro ao Norte de França obviamente.
refiro-me a conjunto de dados objectivos que comprovam a existencia de um tipo de clima bastante identico nestas regiões no meu ponto de vista é claro volto a repetir no meu ponto de vista não o quero impo-lo a ninguem agora posso defende-lo, enquanto eu constactar por a+ b:
que a região de Bordeus tem:
 uma temperatura anual identica ao norte de Portugal
valores de percipitação mt identicos;
distribuição da percipitação tambem muito identica;

vou continuar a manter o meu ponto de vista...
diferenças existem claro que existem não são em maior numero que os aspectos que as aproximam.


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2011 às 19:13)

Um conjunto de mensagens deste tópico foi eliminada. Queiram resolver eventuais questões pessoais no canal apropriado (Mensagem Privada).

Obrigado.


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2011 às 23:26)

stormy disse:


> Muitas boas tardes caros senhores..
> 
> O sul da Franca é muito bom a aquecer com este tempo de SE/S tal como o N de Espanha...devido aos cantabricos/pirineus, e ao POTENTE fohen que geram.
> 
> ...



O facto de Portugal, a norte do conjunto Montejunto-Estrela e junto ao litoral ter semelhanças em alguns aspectos ao Sul de França, é incontornável, porque são zonas de transição entre os mesmos climas ( temperado marítimo e mediterrânico) embora de maneira inversa.
Só não sei é até que ponto, existe peso nisto, para fazer alguma alteração nas classificações actuais, relativas a ambas as regiões destes 2 países.  
Só com mais informação é que se pode chegar a alguma conclusão ( embora pessoalmente ache que há coisas mais importantes para se estudar, como os registos climáticos nas montanhas de Portugal, por exemplo).

Mais ontopic:

Obrigado Ferreiro, pelos dados que nos envias.
Interessantes as variações em Almeria.


----------



## Dan (8 Abr 2011 às 01:30)

SocioMeteo disse:


> refiro-me especicamente ao Norte centro de Portugal e a região de Bordeus não me refiro ao Norte de França obviamente.
> refiro-me a conjunto de dados objectivos que comprovam a existencia de um tipo de clima bastante identico nestas regiões no meu ponto de vista é claro volto a repetir no meu ponto de vista não o quero impo-lo a ninguem agora posso defende-lo, enquanto eu constactar por a+ b:
> que a região de Bordeus tem:
> uma temperatura anual identica ao norte de Portugal
> ...



Não são assim tão semelhantes como quer fazer parecer.

Por exemplo, o número de horas de sol é bem mais elevado no Porto que em Bordéus. 
Bordéus tem 5 meses com temperatura média inferior a 10ºC contra apenas 1 mês no Porto.

Quanto aos quantitativos de precipitação, estes até são maiores no Porto, mas com uma distribuição anual bem diferente. O mês mais seco de Bordéus tem 55mm e o Porto/Serra do Pilar apresenta 3 meses com precipitação inferior a 50mm.


----------



## 1337 (8 Abr 2011 às 09:34)

Dan disse:


> Não são assim tão semelhantes como quer fazer parecer.
> 
> Por exemplo, o número de horas de sol é bem mais elevado no Porto que em Bordéus.
> Bordéus tem 5 meses com temperatura média inferior a 10ºC contra apenas 1 mês no Porto.
> ...



E tambem pelo simples facto de bordéus estar mais a norte que o norte de Portugal automáticamente e obviamente é mais frio em qualquer altura do ano


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Abr 2011 às 10:28)

Resumo de ontem de estaçaos de AEMET:
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

De novo as cidades do norte foram mais quentes em temperatura maxima que as do sur. 
Ourense teve a temperatura maxima de ontem em Espanha com 33,3ºC. Acho que é record historico em Ourense no mes de abril.
Muito calor tambem em A Coruña, donde eu vivo.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Abr 2011 às 14:57)

A classificaçao em temperatura media depois de 7 días. Incluo estaçaos com dados de todos os días ou que somente têm um día sem dados.
A provincia de Jaen é a mais quente em temperatura media pelo de agora.


----------



## SocioMeteo (8 Abr 2011 às 15:41)

1337 disse:


> E tambem pelo simples facto de bordéus estar mais a norte que o norte de Portugal automáticamente e obviamente é mais frio em qualquer altura do ano



Expliquem-me o porquê?? da temperatura media anual de Braga e de Bordeus ser praticamente a mesma?????e se repararmos entre Bordeus e Copenhaga existem muito mais diferenças de clima mesmo que de acordo a classificação Climatica de Koppen pertencerem ao mesmo tipo de clima do que as diferenças entre Norte de Portugal e essa região francesa....a todos os niveis... diferenças claro q existem mas as semelhanças são mt maiores que os aspectos que as divergem no essencial:
percipitação identica
temperatura media anual identica
distribuição da percipitação anual identica.... porque na pratica é o que acontece pois Bordeus tem uma particularidade nunca tem nenhum mes seco feita a media mas na pratica ou seja se formos a ver todos os anos tem sempre praticamente os mesmos nºs meses secos q o Norte de Portugal.
mas este é um tema q foge a este topico vou brevemente fazer um estudo detalhado sobre este assunto como deve ser e partilhar aqui no Forum num topico especifico....

cumps


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2011 às 13:24)

Dados oficiais de ontem de AEMET:
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

As estaçaos meteorologicas com maior temperatura media ontem foram as seguintes





A Coruña, cidade donde eu vivo, temperatura media de 25ºC!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2011 às 13:37)

A classificaçao em temperatura media depois de 8 días. Nenhuma estçao do norte de Espanha esta entre as primerias em que pese as altas temperaturas dos ultimos días.
Continua a ser o vale do Guadalquivir especialmente a provincia de Jaen a regiao mais quente em temperatura media.
Em costa sao as provincias de Almeria (Adra e Almeria aeroporto) e Cadiz (San Fernando) as mais quentes, diante da costa de Malaga.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2011 às 15:28)

Calor, muito calor hoje em as regiaos de Valencia e Murcia.
Oriehuela 37,7ºC na ultima actualizaçao. Elche tambem está por cima dos 37ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2011 às 15:34)

38,3ºC em Orihuela ás 16h.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2011 às 18:06)

Ja esta baixando a temperatura no leste da peninsula.
A temperatura maxima em Orihuela foi de 39,0ºC, segundo o observatorio da CEAMET (rede de estaçaos meteorologicas da Comunidade Autonoma de Valencia). Maxima temperatura medida até agora numha estaçao meteorologica em Espanha em 2011.

http://www.ceam.es/ceamet/


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2011 às 13:18)

Ja temos o resumo de ontem 9 de abril nas estaçaos de AEMET. Por desgraça nao aparecem os dados de ontem das cidades de Murcia e Orihuela.

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

As temperaturas medias mais altas de ontem foram:





Sorprendente a estaçao de Sierra de Alfabia a mais de 1000 metros. Deve ter uma forte inversion termica.


E assim esta a classificaçao depois de 9 días. As temperaturas medias continuan sendo mais altas na provincia de Jaen. Malaga Puerto aínda bastante atras.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Abr 2011 às 13:53)

Sigo com as temperaturas de ontem,
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

As temperaturas maximas em estaçaos de AEMET foram na costa de Malaga. Rincon de la Victoria 34,8ºC, é um pequena cidade perto de Malaga.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Abr 2011 às 14:34)

A classificaçao em temperatura media das estaçaos meteorologicas de AEMET. A provincia de Jaen continua sendo a mais quente. Os locais da provincia de Malaga sobem postos devido as altas temperaturas de ontem.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Abr 2011 às 12:35)

Os dados de ontem 11 de abril
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

As estaçaos com maior temperatura media ontem foram as seguintes(Sevilla Aeroporto, Malaga Porto e Fuengirola entre outras muitas nao publicarom os dados de ontem. AEMET tem muito que melhorar. Isto é terceiro-mundista).


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Abr 2011 às 14:42)

Desde hoje incluo as estaçaos que têm dous días sem dados, ja que por desgraça sao muitas e importantes.
Assím é Sevilla-Tablada a que esta no primeiro posto. De as estaçaos com todos os dados é Andujar a que está de primeira.

Classificaçao depois de 11 días.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Abr 2011 às 11:19)

Os dados de ontem 12 de abril
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

As temperaturas máximas foram de novo na provincia de Jaen. Tamén a provincia de Badajoz foi bastante quente ontem.


----------



## mesogeiakos (13 Abr 2011 às 17:42)

Amending disse:


> A funny detail is that this prestigious official WMO station expected to rise above 50°C in short has a junk-shelter and looks like not compliant with WMO guidelines for the measurement of temperatures in terms of location, obstacles and so on.





It is strange that again you are hypothesizing that this is indeed the Nea Filadelfia station without a doubt and at the same time do not accept that the junk station of AEMET for Seville as was seen from the photos in the forum.This is a logical fallacy isnt it?Given that both photo views come without any confirmation either by AEMET or HNMS but from various sources.


But I can see where this comes from.Until recently it was not widely known that the Athens basin has registered the most extreme temperatures in the continent.

In fact if you look in my new topic the Ministry of Climate Change of Greece has come out publicly for it's first time saying that Athens can register 50C soon.Check it out its truly informative

Now regarding the station ,I have noticed that you accept that the Seville AEMET station is constantly changing location.Right?Well this is also the case for the Nea Filadelfeia station from HNMS and all the non military based stations of Greece that belong to HNMS.

In fact if you look here you will see the planned station  improvements that have been going on in the Alsos of Nea Filadelfeia the past year from HNMS with the help of the Council of Nea Filadelfeia,thus the station is not reporting from HNMS  until the improvements finish.


http://www.eparousia.gr/2010/02/ν-φιλαδέλφεια-αλλάζει-όψη-η-εγκατάστα/

*Ν.Φιλαδέλφεια : Αλλάζει όψη η εγκατάσταση του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού στο Άλσος*



> 25 Φεβρουαρίου 2010 Αυτοδιοίκηση, Δήμος Νέας Φιλαδέλφειας, Νομός Αττικής.
> Σημαντικές παρεμβάσεις στην περίφραξη του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού που βρίσκεται εγκατεστημένος -από το 1950- στο βόρειο τμήμα του Άλσους της πόλης μας πραγματοποιεί τις τελευταίες ημέρες συνεργείο της Εθνικής Μετεωρολογικής Υπηρεσίας (ΕΜΥ).
> Στα πλαίσια των εργασιών που βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη αντικαταστάθηκε το παλαιό και φθαρμένο συρμάτινο πλέγμα, συντηρήθηκαν οι είσοδοι της εγκατάστασης και έγιναν επιδιορθώσεις στην υποστύλωση της περίφραξης έτσι ώστε να αλλάξει πλήρως η εικόνα που παρουσίαζε μέχρι σήμερα.
> Η αναβάθμιση της εγκατάστασης του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού -που υπάγεται στο Γενικό Επιτελείο Αεροπορίας- υπήρξε διαρκές αίτημα της Διοίκησης του Δήμου μας, έτσι ώστε να εναρμονίζεται καλύτερα με τον χώρο στον οποίο φιλοξενείται καθώς και με το γενικότερο πνεύμα νοικοκυρέματος του Άλσους που προβλέπει απομάκρυνση των περιττών κατασκευών και αισθητική-ποιοτική αναβάθμιση όσων πρόκειται να παραμείνουν.




Now more importantly as you can see below,according to the 50 year archive of HNMS for Nea Filadelfeia the mean max for this area of Athens in July is 33.6C however from 1986 until 2002  there is a significant increase in July mean max in Nea Filadelfeia with various years exceeding 36C. After 2002 and until last summer this is probably much more pronounced as we have seen the past decade from the mean maxes of the station of Thiseio which traditionally has less extreme mean maxes compared to Nea Filadelfeia.

http://www.meteo-news.gr/site/article/July_Attica/



> *Από μετρήσεις της θερμοκρασίας , επί 50 χρόνια, στον μετεωρολογικό σταθμό της Ν. Φιλαδέλφειας προκύπτει μέση μέγιστη θερμοκρασία Ιουλίου, για την περιοχή, 33,6 βαθμούς κελσίου. Η τιμή αυτή, απλώς ενδεικτική ώς κλιματολογικό στοιχείο , μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μέτρο σύγκρισης για το πόσο ζεστός ήταν ο μήνας ενός συγκεκριμένου έτους ή μίας περιόδου.
> 
> Στην περίοδο 1967-1976 ή μέση μέγιστη θερμοκρασία Ιουλίου ήταν κάθε χρόνο μικρότερη , πλην εκείνης του 1973 που υπήρξε λίγο μεγαλύτερη (34,1). Αντίθετα από το 1986 μέχρι το 2002 είχαμε μέσες μέγιστες θερμοκρασίες υψηλότερες εκτός από τα έτη 1989, 1991, 1992 που ήταν χαμηλότερες. Χαρακτηριστικότερες όλων αυτών του 1988 (36,2) του 1998 (36,0) και του 2002 (36,6).*



Finally in my opinion the station that has the highest chances of hitting 50C in the Athens basin is the station of Elefsina due to its extreme susceptibility to foen winds due to Oros Aigaleo and Kithaironas. Also an interesting area if we had an official recording station would be Zografou in the eastern end of the Athens basin.*I must stress that in June 2007 a value of 49.2C and 48.5C was recorded in Zografou*,however unfortunately this station does not belong to the HNMS network of stations thus the value cannot be considered official,yet the Imitos mountain and the subsequent foen winds from the mountain make the Zografou area a very strong candidate along with Elefsina offcourse.

So in my opinion Nea Filadelfeia would be the third most likely location in Greece and Athens basin to hit 50C.Tatoi remains a strong candidate as well when we have strong foen winds from Parnitha but this usually requires a different mechanism for the area of wider Menidi to register extreme values and its less consistent compared to Elefsina in terms of registering extreme temperatures.

*Sorry for the off topic simply answering the above post.


----------



## mesogeiakos (13 Abr 2011 às 20:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ja esta baixando a temperatura no leste da peninsula.
> A temperatura maxima em Orihuela foi de 39,0ºC, segundo o observatorio da CEAMET (rede de estaçaos meteorologicas da Comunidade Autonoma de Valencia). Maxima temperatura medida até agora numha estaçao meteorologica em Espanha em 2011.
> 
> http://www.ceam.es/ceamet/



The max officially was released just now from AEMET.

37.9C in Murcia beating the 37.4C of Herakleion which was the European record for April.

As I have said in the past Murcia is really strong with the foehn winds!Once again this is proven!

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=42313&start=81&posts=84


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Abr 2011 às 20:28)

Eu acho que estou a ouvir o barulho de uma mosca.

Este personaje histérico como no le contesto a las tonterias que escribe siempre sobre Atenas en el topic que recientemente abrió, pone la información en este tópico sin venir a cuento. A ver si aquí le contesto. Pues te vas a quedar con las ganas, porque ni leo lo que escribes. No me interesa lo mas minimo.

En mi país tenemos un refrán: a palabras necias oidos sordos.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Abr 2011 às 09:39)

Os dados de ontem, 13 de abril.
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

As temperaturas MÁXIMAS. Destaca Valencia de Alcantara com 32ºC perto da fronteira portuguesa.




As temperaturas MEDIAS mais altas


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Abr 2011 às 15:26)

A classificaçao de abril em temperatura media. Finalmente AEMET publicou os dados de Murcia.

Sevilla-Tablada é a estaçao com maior temperatura media até agora, 21,2ºC. Mas entre as estaçaos como todos os dados completos é Andujar, 20,8ºC.

Em costa os locais mais quentes sao Fuengirola (Malaga) e San Fernando (Cadiz).


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Abr 2011 às 12:54)

Temperaturas maximas ontem em estaçaos de AEMET.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Abr 2011 às 13:37)

Dados de ontem: ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

A classificaçao depois dos primeiros 15 días de abril.
Dominio absoluto do vale do Guadalquivir. Somente Murcia e Zarza la Mayor (perto da portuguesa Castelo Branco) estao entre as mais quentes.
Na costa continuan sendo Fuengirola (Malaga) e San Fernando (Cadiz) as mais quentes.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2011 às 12:49)

Por primeira vez em muitos días ontem nenhuma estaçao de AEMET chegou até 30ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Abr 2011 às 16:52)

Andujar ainda chegou ate os 30ºC ontem. Foi a unica estaçao meteorológica de AEMET.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Abr 2011 às 13:44)

Ja todos/as sabem que estes días sao mais frescos.
Assim está a classificaçao depois de 19 días de abril.
Sevilla é a provincia mais quente, depois Jaen e Badajoz.
Em costa é Rincon de la Victoria, na provincia de Malaga, e perto da cidade de Malaga, a localidade mais quente, ainda que com muitos dados incompletos. Depois, Fuengirola (Malaga) e San Fernando (Cadiz).







Amanha chego a Lisboa. Que pena a chuva!!!!


----------



## belem (20 Abr 2011 às 18:39)

Ya sabes, aqui eres muy bienvenido.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Abr 2011 às 15:49)

Fui bienvenido 

Ja estou de volta de Lisboa. Melhorei o meu portugues. Bonita cidade, e melhor gente. O unico malo foi a chuva. O venres (sexta feira) em Sintra foi terrible.

Recolho os dados dos ultimos dias na base de dados de AEMET:
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

E assim queda a classificaçao dos primeiros 24 días de abril. Os observatorios mais quentes continuan sendo os de Sevilla, ainda que com dados incompletos. Con dados completos é Andujar 20.09ºC de media.
En localidades de costa, a mais quente é Rincon de la victoria (Malaga) seguida de Fuengirola. Com dados completos é San Fernando (Cadiz) 19.03 de media.


----------



## Amending (26 Abr 2011 às 09:14)

That's interesting. If we set up a listwise comparison between Sevilla-S.Pablo and Sevilla-CMT (so, using only the days with information for both stations), we get:

Sevilla-S.Pablo 20,5
Sevilla-Cmt 20,4

It will be interesting to see what happens in the summer.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Abr 2011 às 14:59)

Thanks, Amending. As you said, very interesting.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Abr 2011 às 15:09)

Assim está a classificaçao depois de 27 días de abril.
Andujar é agora a mais quente, ainda que AEMET nao publicou os dados dos días 25 e 26. Logo aparecem as estaçaos de Sevilla. Mas Sevilla-CMT nao aparece na lista porque tem dados de poucos días.
Em costa a mais quente continua sendo Rincon de la Victoria (provincia de Malaga) seguida de Fuengirola e San Fernando.

Sorprendente ver na listagem uma estaçao da provincia de Pontevedra: O Rosal. Mais quente que Murcia, Badajoz ou Malaga Puerto!!! Um mes de abril historico na Galiza.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mai 2011 às 17:03)

Ja temos os dados de todo o mes de abril.


Nao me sorprende que a costa de Malaga foi de novo a regiao mais quente em temperatura media. Rincon de la Victoria, pequena cidade perto de Malaga, teve uma temperatura media de 20,1ºC. Ainda que é certo que faltam días (AEMET nao publicou os dados), penso que a media real será asemelhada. Depois de Rincon de la victoria, estao Fuengirola (tamén na provincia de Malaga) com 19,1ºC e San Fernando (provincia de Cadiz) com 18,9ºC.

En locais do interior, foi Andujar a mais quente com 19,9ºC, depois as estaçaos de Sevilla. 
O incrível é que figura na listagem uma estaçao de Pontevedra (O Rosal). Um mes historico em Galiza.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2011 às 18:19)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao me sorprende que a costa de Malaga foi de novo a regiao mais quente em temperatura media. Rincon de la Victoria, pequena cidade perto de Malaga, teve uma temperatura media de 20,1ºC. Ainda que é certo que faltam días (AEMET nao publicou os dados), penso que a media real será asemelhada.



Hum.. Faltam 13 dias em 30. 
E nesses 13 dias, faltam por exemplo os dias 1, 18, 24, 29 e 30 que foram dias em que ocorreu precipitação e a temperatura média foi certamente inferior a 18ºC.
Além de que os dias mais quentes estão todos na lista.

Em suma, se houvesse todos os dados do mês para essa estação, a média deveria ser de 19ºC e não 20ºC.

-------------------

Ainda de referir que o mês de Abril foi extremamente quente.
Por exemplo, a temperatura média de Lisboa (Geofísico), rondou os 19,63ºC [(Tmáx+Tmin)/2].
O que dá uma anomalia para o mês de +4,28ºC. (Dados ogmiet)


----------



## belem (1 Mai 2011 às 18:32)

AnDré disse:


> Hum.. Faltam 13 dias em 30.
> E nesses 13 dias, faltam por exemplo os dias 1, 18, 24, 29 e 30 que foram dias em que ocorreu precipitação e a temperatura média foi certamente inferior a 18ºC.
> Além de que os dias mais quentes estão todos na lista.
> 
> ...



E isso para uma EMA. Nas estações urbanas (RUEMA), deve ter sido mais alto.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mai 2011 às 18:37)

AnDré disse:


> Hum.. Faltam 13 dias em 30.
> E nesses 13 dias, faltam por exemplo os dias 1, 18, 24, 29 e 30 que foram dias em que ocorreu precipitação e a temperatura média foi certamente inferior a 18ºC.
> Além de que os dias mais quentes estão todos na lista.
> 
> ...



Todo o que dizes é certo, mais nao podo facer nada, ja que AEMET nao publicou os dados desses días. AEMET tem muito que melhorar. Nao pode ser tantos días sen dados. É uma vergonha. As vezes da um serviço terceiromundista.

É uma temperatura espectacular para uma capital europea, muito por cima das demais.
O observatorio NOA no centro da cidade de Atenas, é pelo tanto com muita ilha de calo (é um equivalente ás estacions RUEMA) teve em abril 15,5ºC de media. Ainda que nao é um observatorio oficial de HNMS, é uma referencia. 
http://cirrus.meteo.noa.gr/forecast/bolam/index.htm


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mai 2011 às 18:52)

De qualquer maneira comparando somente os días que Rincon de la Victoria tem dado de temperatura media com as outras estaçaos de Malaga: Fuengirola e as 3 estaçaos que AEMET tem em Malaga (Malaga, Malaga CMT e Malaga Porto), a ventagem de Rincon de la Victoria mantense. Por iso penso que a media real estará mais preto de 20ºC que de 19ºC, ja que Fuengirola com practicamente todos os días teve 19,16ºC e Rincon de la Victoria foi claramente mais quente que Fuengirola.





No mes de abril predominou o vento suleste, vento que refresca as cidades de Malaga e Fuengirola, ja que entra perpendicularmente desde o mar, ainda frío. Nao é o mesmo em Rincon de la Victoria, que fica mais protegida do vento fresco do suleste. Em Rincon de la victoria este vente chega quase em parelelo, ou em angulo mais fechado.






É uma posivel explicaçao. Seria necesario saber donde está localizada a estaçao meteorologica de Rincon de la Victoria.
Saúdos.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mai 2011 às 16:49)

HNMS ja publicou o boletin climatico com as temperaturas oficiais de Grecia em março:
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/index_html

A temperatura media mais alta foi na ilha asiatica de Rodos com 14,6ºC (em media simple 14,3ºC).
Lembro que Malaga Puerto e Fuengirola tiveram mais de 16ºC em media simple. Em fevereiro foi a misma historia.
Em abril sucederá algo similar.
Nao tenho nenhuma dubida de que em media anual a costa de Malaga é mais quente que as ilhas gregas. Sorprendente ja que as ilhas quase sempre sao mais quentes que os territorios continentais. 

Saúdos, e a quen nao lhe agrade o resultado, ha que lembrar que nao sao dados meus, sao dados oficiais de AEMET e HNMS


----------



## Amending (2 Mai 2011 às 19:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> O observatorio NOA no centro da cidade de Atenas, é pelo tanto com muita ilha de calo (é um equivalente ás estacions RUEMA) teve em abril 15,5ºC de media. Ainda que nao é um observatorio oficial de HNMS, é uma referencia.
> http://cirrus.meteo.noa.gr/forecast/bolam/index.htm










An image clarifying the NOA station location (circled in red the shelter, a yellow line for the anemometer).





A photo made from the Stevenson screen of the NOA station.





How it used to be...





So, about 10 meters from the building. Acceptable as a urban-UHI station. Not acceptable (noncompliant) for other applications.


----------



## Amending (3 Mai 2011 às 13:40)

Here is also the Nea Philadelphia HNMS weather station.




















Fortunately it is WMO-labeled.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

Thanks for the pics, Amending.

Poucos locais chegarom ontem até os 25ºC na peninsula iberica. No lado espanhol as maximas foram as seguintes em estaçaos de AEMET


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Mai 2011 às 14:32)

Temperaturas maximas ontem en estaçaos oficiais de AEMET.
O vento do oeste esfría o vale do Guadalquivir, mas causa foehn em Malaga, Murcia, Alicante e Valencia. Rincon de la Victoria um día mais é o local mais quente da costa de Malaga: 28ºC em Rincon de la Victoria vs. 26ºC em Malaga Puerto.


----------



## Amending (4 Mai 2011 às 17:17)

Ferreiro disse:


> Thanks for the pics, Amending.



For now we have no pictures of Eleusina, but now we have this piece of information

http://do.pasok.gr/magoula/?p=73

http://translate.google.com/transla.../?p=73&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.it&twu=1

(here in Spanish: http://translate.google.com/transla.../?p=73&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.it&twu=1)

I was not satisfied with the Kassomenos & Katsoulis (2006) hypothesis that thermal pollution due to industrial heat island accounted for the circumstance that Elefsina is over 70% of the days warmer than the urban station of Nea Philadelphia (which is well known for being affected by the strong urban heat island of Athens). I was not persuaded that industries waste so much energy. The extra-contribution of metal boxes and cars is instead very persuasive.   Metal boxes under the sun may jump in a while to 100°C, as well as dark cars surfaces. 
It would be interesting now to examine how often Elefsina set its record highs on sunday, when productive activities are reduced. For now I can say only that 11 jul 1977 was on monday.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Mai 2011 às 18:25)

Amending disse:


> For now we have no pictures of Eleusina, but now we have this piece of information
> 
> http://do.pasok.gr/magoula/?p=73
> 
> ...



Yes, very interesting information. I remember seeing many times in the news, pollution alert in Athens, probably Europe's most polluted capital. Perhaps the second capital is Moscow.

Amending, how do you explain that Tatoi also reached 48ºC in 11 july 1977? It's strange because I think that Tatoi has never exceeded 40ºC again.


----------



## Amending (4 Mai 2011 às 19:17)

Ferreiro disse:


> Yes, very interesting information. I remember seeing many times in the news, pollution alert in Athens, probably Europe's most polluted capital. Perhaps the second capital is Moscow.
> 
> Amending, how do you explain that Tatoi also reached 48ºC in 11 july 1977? It's strange because I think that Tatoi has never exceeded 40ºC again.



I really do not know. Taking a look of daily data would help but I have found none for Tatoi.
Maybe a nuclear test close the station? 

The topic of these records is not easy. If you take a look of WMO website, you'll see that for recent events a particular commitee evaluates a dossier about the case. For the Elefsina and Tatoi, simply a communication reports it. I am investigating about that. Even finding an amateur station close to Tatoi airport and comparing it to the amateur station at Elefsina would help in developing some ideas about.

For now, what is well known is that the 48,7°C figure that was disseminated times ago as a record for Athens was deliberate misinformation and definitively a lie, insinuated probably because of the desire to overcome at least in words the 48.5°C by Catenanuova by couple of tenths. It has been refuted by HNMS: http://www.meteoweb.it/cgi/intranet...layout=sezioni&keyval=sezioni.sezioni_id=1536


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Mai 2011 às 09:02)

As temperaturas máximas de ontem em Espanha (somente estaçaos de AEMET):
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

Murcia, Alicante e Malaga sao sempre as provincias mais quentes com vento do oeste pelo efecto foehn.


----------



## Amending (5 Mai 2011 às 17:36)

Just a quick note. The 48°C in Elefsina and Tatoi were measured on july 10 (not 11) 1977. And it was sunday. 

I have also done a quick test. Here are the mean temperatures of Elefsina HNMS (1973-2009)  by day of week and decade.

```
Elefsina (HNMS) means by decade and day of week. 1973-2009 (°C)
------------------------------------------------------------------
                                  dow*
   decade   -----------------------------------------------   Mean
                1      2      3      4      5      6      7       
------------------------------------------------------------------
     70's    17,5   17,6   17,6   17,6   17,6   17,6   17,6   17,6
     80's    17,9   17,9   17,9   17,8   17,7   17,7   17,8   17,8
     90's    17,6   17,6   17,6   17,6   17,7   17,7   17,5   17,6
   2000's    18,2   18,3   18,4   18,5   18,4   18,4   18,3   18,4
------------------------------------------------------------------
     Mean    17,9   17,9   17,9   17,9   17,9   17,8   17,8   17,9
------------------------------------------------------------------
* dow ranges from 1 (monday) to 7 (sunday)
Source: Data retrieved from NOAA-CDO.
```

The effect of the day of week seems negligible and it is statistically unsignificant. The effect of decade is instead significant, especially as regards years 90's and 2000's. I have not tested a more parametrized model. An interesting one would be 
y = a + decade_i + dow_j +dow_i*decade_j [for '90's and 2000s]

in order to specify a parameter for industrial heat island effect varying by day of week for years after 1990 only.
If we watch well the table, we see that the means in 2000's are increasing day by day until friday, then they stabilize and sundays get cooler. This looks like systematic, but the effect is very small. Perhaps most large industries work during all week regardless for sundays and saturdays.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mai 2011 às 12:43)

Interesting, Amending. Excerpt from Wikipedia:
Elefsina is nowadays a major industrial area, and the place where the majority of crude oil in Greece is imported and refined. The largest refinery is located on the west side of town.
According to Kassomenos and Katsoulis (2006), based on 12 years of data (1990-2001), the industrialization of west Attica (Elefsina and Megara), where at least 40% of the industrial activity of the country is concentrated, could be the cause of the warm climate of the zone.

Perhaps the oil refining industry is not resting on Sundays.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mai 2011 às 12:45)

Ontem mudou a direçao do vento e o vale do río Guadalquivir recuperou os primeiros postos, com Andujar quase 30ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mai 2011 às 14:58)

Classificaçao dos primeiros 5 días de maio.

Os dados sao os publicados por AEMET:
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

De novo, tal como sucedeu em abril, é Rincon de la victoria (provincia de Malaga) o local mais quente, bastante por diante de Malaga ou Malaga Puerto. Depois as estaçaos de Murcia.


----------



## Amending (7 Mai 2011 às 08:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> Interesting, Amending. Excerpt from Wikipedia:
> Elefsina is nowadays a major industrial area, and the place where the majority of crude oil in Greece is imported and refined. The largest refinery is located on the west side of town.
> According to Kassomenos and Katsoulis (2006), based on 12 years of data (1990-2001), the industrialization of west Attica (Elefsina and Megara), where at least 40% of the industrial activity of the country is concentrated, could be the cause of the warm climate of the zone.
> 
> Perhaps the oil refining industry is not resting on Sundays.



This is more detailed. http://hubpages.com/hub/Elefsina-Ba...e-serious-examples-of-environmental-pollution

"In the year 1860 it seems that the history of the contemporary city began by the settlement of merchants, the construction of a railway track (1884) and the opening up of Corinth Isthmus. The installation of the soap-making factory of Charilaou (1875), the cement industry TITAN (1902), the distilleries VOTRYS (1906) and KRONOS (1922) meant the industrialization of the city while, in 1938 the first pollution of Elefsina bay from oil transported for the industrial needs was noticed. The needs of the industries for labour force create successive waves of domestic migration.
The settlement of 2.000 Greek refugees from Asia Minor in 1922 is followed by the population blow-up of 50’s by the settlement of inhabitants of Epirus, Chios, Dodecanese, Corfu and later on (1960) of Crete and repatriated Greeks from the Black Sea. By the simultaneous installation of many big and small industries, Elefsina changed completely its form. Presently, refineries, steel mills, cement factories, shipyards, ammunition industry, 2000 smaller industries, handicrafts and commercial business are operating in the broader area"
"The region’s dominant problem, which brought about the most serious environmental problems is the presence of many industries. In the region operate over 3000 industrial and craf-based installations, from which, some of the biggest industries of the country, such as: two oil refineries (Hellenic Petroleum S.A., Petrola Hellas S.A.), two steel industries (Hellenic Halyvourgia, Halyvourgiki S.A.), two cement industries (TITAN, Halyps Cement-Italcementi Group), an ammunition industry (PYRKAL), two shipyards, ship scrapping installations, a commercial harbour (as well as a roadstead, where vessels can lie at anchor), establishments of petrol products storage and processing, three fossil fuel processing units, one paper processing industry, scrap units, chemical industries and pits. Besides that, there is also the forthcoming operation of the gigantic new cargo facilities and railway station of Hellenic Railways Organisation (OSE). Air is also highly polluted, due to the industrial activity, fossil fuel consumption and traffic circulation, the costal zone pollution is the top-ranking environmental problem and another problem is traffic congestion and noise pollution, due to heavy vehicles circulation, like lorries or busses:  the noise pollution is considered as a very serious environmental problem."
"Elefsina is the town where the majority of crude oil in Greece is imported and refined. After the end of the war, but also of the civil tragedy that follows it, Elefsina enters definitely into the course of industrialisation. Its geographic situation and its harbour favoured the development of any kind of economic activities. Thus, apart from the old industries that are now modernized, new factories are established in the town area. In 1953 the steel factory starts functioning. In 1955 the oil factory is built and few years' later smaller factories like the ice factory and the shipyard Savvas are founded. Athens's nearest military airport is a few kilometers east of Elefsina. It has been used since the mid-20th century. Its runway is about 2 km and its buildings are to the west. It sits in the Thriasian/Eleusina Plain.
However, the concentration of so many factories in the town and in the wider area of Thriasio Pedio,where so many industries are in function, has catastrophic results on the environment. The air and water pollution has negative consequences also on the population's health. The strong protests and oppositions of the inhabitants result in remediate measures and in a small reduction of the pollution."

yea, athens warmest, official record officially, wmo label, yes yes yes .


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Mai 2011 às 20:04)

Amending disse:


> This is more detailed. http://hubpages.com/hub/Elefsina-Ba...e-serious-examples-of-environmental-pollution
> 
> "In the year 1860 it seems that the history of the contemporary city began by the settlement of merchants, the construction of a railway track (1884) and the opening up of Corinth Isthmus. The installation of the soap-making factory of Charilaou (1875), the cement industry TITAN (1902), the distilleries VOTRYS (1906) and KRONOS (1922) meant the industrialization of the city while, in 1938 the first pollution of Elefsina bay from oil transported for the industrial needs was noticed. The needs of the industries for labour force create successive waves of domestic migration.
> The settlement of 2.000 Greek refugees from Asia Minor in 1922 is followed by the population blow-up of 50’s by the settlement of inhabitants of Epirus, Chios, Dodecanese, Corfu and later on (1960) of Crete and repatriated Greeks from the Black Sea. By the simultaneous installation of many big and small industries, Elefsina changed completely its form. Presently, refineries, steel mills, cement factories, shipyards, ammunition industry, 2000 smaller industries, handicrafts and commercial business are operating in the broader area"
> ...



Thanks, Amending. All text is quite enlightening.


----------



## Amending (8 Mai 2011 às 20:22)

This is an interesting example regarding a Greek town. From the Meteolarissa website (http://users.otenet.gr/~panaknik/Current-HistoryVantPro.htm).





Fine also the clue that the idea that UHI impacts only tmins and not tmaxs is a fable.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem. De novo por cima de 30ºC em Murcia.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mai 2011 às 10:57)

Chega de novo o calor ao vale do Guadalquivir. Andujar supera os 34ºC. O vale do Guadiana tamen supera os 30ºC, Don Benito (Badajoz) 31,7ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Mai 2011 às 16:41)

Ja temos a temperatura media dos primeiros 10 días de maio. Nao ha sorpresas, e é Sevilla-CMT o local mais quente com 20,88ºC, ainda que com bastantes días sem dados. Posivelmente Andujar terá media mais alta, mas os ultimos días a estaçao de AEMET em Andujar nao suministrou dados de temperatura.
Depois de Sevilla está Rincon de la victoria tamén com quase 21ºC, a ademais com quase todos os dados completos. É o primeiro local em costa, por diante de El Ejido (Almería), Cartagena ou Malaga Puerto.


----------



## Amending (12 Mai 2011 às 10:17)

mesogeiakos disse:


> It is strange that again you are hypothesizing that this is indeed the Nea Filadelfia station without a doubt and at the same time do not accept that the junk station of AEMET for Seville as was seen from the photos in the forum.This is a logical fallacy isnt it?Given that both photo views come without any confirmation either by AEMET or HNMS but from various sources.



Here the response of HNMS. I had sent them these links

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8339/emystathmosfiladelfia1.jpg

http://www.meteoclub.gr/themata/egkyklopedia/1801-met-stathmos-emy-filadelfia

http://wikimapia.org/12566307/el/Μετεωρολογικός-Σταθμός-Νέας-Φιλαδέλφειας-Ε-Μ-Υ

asking if they accurately identify the HNMS Nea Filadelfia weather station.


```
Oggetto: 	RE: Nea Filadelfia weather station
Da: 	********@hnms.gr
A: 	<********@********.it>
Data: 	12/05/2011 10:07
  
Dear *******,

Your message reached me a while ago. I apologize for the delayed response.

The picture you sent me is from Nea Philadelphia Meteorological Station, which closed last year.

Sorry, but I cannot give you any details about shelters used.

Best Regards,

Athanasios D. Sarantopoulos, Ph.D.
-----------------------------------------------------------
HELLENIC NATIONAL METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE
Division of Climatology - Applications
14 E. Venizelou Street,  16777 Hellinikon, Greece
phone: +30(210)9699032,   fax:  +30(210)9628952
http://www.hnms.gr, E-mail: ********@hnms.gr
-----------------------------------------------------------
```

(I have deleted some details, especially Dr. Sarantopoulos' email in order to avoid an inundation of spam)

I had asked him also about the shelters technology (Stevenson vs multiplate vs coaxial pipes, passive vs fan-aspirated etcetera).

The bad news is that he says the station was closed (without saying _temporarily_) last year. We will miss that station. Nostalgia, I'm afraid, is a thing we have to get used to.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Mai 2011 às 16:23)

The location of Seville Airport is very different from Athens-Nea Philadelphia (or Athens-Thiseio). Sevilla-Airport is on the outskirts of the city, while those stations in Athens are all within the city.
The heat island is much more intense in Athens, of course. 
The location of the stations in Athens is very similar to the Lisbon RUEMA weather stations.


----------



## belem (12 Mai 2011 às 18:05)

The urban effect is much greater inside Athens, than inside Lisbon ( in similar conditions of course).


----------



## Amending (12 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

belem disse:


> The urban effect is much greater inside Athens, than inside Lisbon ( in similar conditions of course).



Here a short result based on





The authors analyze 12 years of data (3 hours spanned) from 1990 to 2001. I am not sure if this table refers to the full sample or only to the temperature measured at 6:00 am. However, this is the distribution of the temperature difference between the Nea Filadelfia station and one rural reference station at the same altitude they observe .





where we see that in about 56% of the days a UHI >= 1°C is observed. Elementary computation under mild assumptions* suggest that the yearly average UHI is 1,54°C, that is not so much, I expected something more. 
Do we have any data for Lisbon?

* The assumptions are that for UHI class 1, the mean UHI equals -1.5°C and in the UHI class 7 the mean UHI is equal to 4,5°C (the midrange between the extremes of each class assuming that class 1 = -1/-2 and class 7 = +4/+5).


----------



## belem (13 Mai 2011 às 23:03)

Maybe we could compare data of EMA vs RUEMA of Lisbon, but honestly, Athens has much more people and CO2 than in Lisbon, it´s also a bigger city...
I think that the answer is clear.


----------



## Amending (14 Mai 2011 às 08:22)

belem disse:


> Maybe we could compare data of EMA vs RUEMA of Lisbon, but honestly, Athens has much more people and CO2 than in Lisbon, it´s also a bigger city...
> I think that the answer is clear.



I would not be sure of that without empirical data at hand, but I (intuitively) agree. But note that a) climatological data for Lisboa (from Wikipedia English) are very very similar to the athenian ones and 2) UHI intensity does not depend only and deterministically on city size (but also in shape, synoptic conditions, building materials etcetera). I have recently found an average yearly difference urban centre-suburban airport of 0,8°C for a 30.000 inhabitants alpine town, and a figure of 1,3°C difference in yearly averages between central park and suburban airport for another 36.000 inhabitants alpine town. +1.5°C for a metropolis like Athens is not so bad. Unfortunately the Nea Filadelfia station is shadowed and this confuses things further.

One consideration that must be done is that even if we correct Athens means for UHI, what we get is nevertheless a very warm city. The main point with Athens is that its heat shuld not be overemphasized, as it is affected by UHI, but UHI is not omnipotent. Athens would be very warm also without UHI. Unfortunately we do not know how much warm, and as the Athens basin is now almost totally covered by the city, in my opinion we can no longer discover or estimate it.


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2011 às 19:04)

Amending disse:


> I would not be sure of that without empirical data at hand, but I (intuitively) agree. But note that a) climatological data for Lisboa (from Wikipedia English) are very very similar to the athenian ones and 2) UHI intensity does not depend only and deterministically on city size (but also in shape, synoptic conditions, building materials etcetera).



I agree 100 % with you. For example, when limestone is employed on buildings it keeps the warmth for much more time.





Amending disse:


> I have recently found an average yearly difference urban centre-suburban airport of 0,8°C for a 30.000 inhabitants alpine town, and a figure of 1,3°C difference in yearly averages between central park and suburban airport for another 36.000 inhabitants alpine town. +1.5°C for a metropolis like Athens is not so bad. Unfortunately the Nea Filadelfia station is shadowed and this confuses things further.
> 
> One consideration that must be done is that even if we correct Athens means for UHI, what we get is nevertheless a very warm city. The main point with Athens is that its heat shuld not be overemphasized, as it is affected by UHI, but UHI is not omnipotent. Athens would be very warm also without UHI. Unfortunately we do not know how much warm, and as the Athens basin is now almost totally covered by the city, in my opinion we can no longer discover or estimate it.



Yes, is still warm anyway.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mai 2011 às 15:55)

Classificaçao dos primeiros 15 días de maio em estaçaos de AEMET segundo os resumenes diarios publicados na web de AEMET.

Nao há sorpresas. As 3 estaçaos de Sevilla (CMT, San Pablo e Tablada) estao nos tres primeiros postos, ja que Andujar nao publicou dados na ultima semana .

Na costa a primeira cidade é Rincon de la victoria (provincia de Malaga), depois as cidades da costa de Almería e San Fernando (provincia de Cadiz).


----------



## mesogeiakos (22 Mai 2011 às 15:09)

Amending disse:


> For now we have no pictures of Eleusina, but now we have this piece of information
> 
> http://do.pasok.gr/magoula/?p=73
> 
> ...




I think maybe on Sunday the whole of Athens basin warms up.Probably it has to do with the word ''Sun'' that is included in the name 

Spare us please my Italian friend.It is Elefsina and Tatoi to have Europe's official record no matter how many articles you write in Italian blogs.

Speaking about blogs though,here is an interesting one from Greece,talking about Europe's official record held from Athens and at the same time referring to the statement made from the Greek Ministry of Climate Change about Athens and its ability to register up to 50C in Europe!

Enjoy from Greece's biggest blog
http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/20...utm_campaign=Feed:+blogspot/hyMBI+(tromaktiko)

*



			Παρασκευή, 6 Μαΐου 2011
Αθήνα : πανευρωπαϊκό ρεκόρ θερμοκρασίας με 48.0°c το 1977 ενω συντομα στους 50.0°c σύμφωνα με τις αρχές

Το ξερετε οτι οσοι ζουμε στην Αθηνα εχουμε την ‘’τυχη’’ να ζουμε στην θερμοτερη πολη της Ευρωπης το καλοκαιρι;
Συμφωνα με τον Παγκοσμιο Μετεωρολογικο Οργανισμο (WMO) η Αθηνα εχει καταγραψει την υψηλοτερη θερμοκρασια στην Ευρωπη με 48 βαθμους Κελσιου .
Η θερμοκρασια αυτη καταγραφηκε στις 10 Ιουλιου 1977 στην Ελευσινα και στο Τατοι.Προκειται για την υψηλοτερη θερμοκρασια που εχει ποτε σημειωθει στην Ευρωπαικη Ηπειρο απο επισημους επαγγελματικους μετεωρολογικους σταθμους. Μια θερμοκρασια που δεν εχει μετρηθει ποτε αλλοτε σε επισημο επιπεδο.

http://wmo.asu.edu/europe-highest-temperature

Η ιδιαιτερα πολυπλοκη γεωμορφολογια της Αθηνας καθιστα την πολη ευαισθητη σε εξαιρετικα θερμα καλοκαιρια μιας και τα βουνα που την περικυκλωνουν ειναι υπευθυνα για την εξαιρετικα ασφυκτικη κατασταση που βιωνει η Αθηνα το καλοκαιρι,καθως εκεινα μπλοκαρουν το μελτεμι και καθιστουν την Αθηνα το Ευρωπαικο καμινι.
Μαλιστα ο εκπρόσωπος της χώρας μας Δημήτρης Λάλας,προειδοποίησε ότι τα επόμενα χρόνια η θερμοκρασία στην Αθήνα μπορεί να φτάσει στους 50 βαθμούς Κελσίου και η στάθμη της θάλασσας να ανέβει κατά ένα μέτρο, με μη αναστρέψιμες επιπτώσεις στις καλλιέργειες και τον τουρισμό.
Τις βιβλικές καταστροφές που προκαλεί το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου στο περιβάλλον, περιέγραψαν αναλυτικά εκπρόσωποι από 13 Μεσογειακές χώρες κατά την διάρκεια του διήμερου συνεδρίου για την κλιματική αλλαγή που διοργανώθηκε με πρωτοβουλία του Πρωθυπουργού και αποσκοπεί στην αφύπνιση των μικρών κρατών απέναντι στον Αρμαγεδώνα του κλίματος. 

http://www.deltiokairou.gr/news/50-vathmoi-kelsioy-se-liga-xronia-sthn-athhna.831131.html

Ειναι εξαιρετικα σημαντικο οι Αθηναιοι να γνωριζουν πως η πολη τους εχει το δυναμικο να καταγραφει τις υψηλοτερες θερμοκρασιες στην Ευρωπη και πως ενδεχεται να ειναι η πρωτη περιοχη στην ηπειρο που θα δει 50 βαθμους . Οι κατοικοι της Αθηνας οφειλουν να ενημερωνονται συστηματικα για τις επιπτωσεις που θα εχουν τετοιες θερμοκρασιες .Ηδη οι Αθηναιοι γνωριζουν απο πρωτο χερι το καλοκαιρι καμινι της πρωτευουσας,παραμενει ομως επιτακτικη αναγκη να βρισκονται σε συνεχη εγρηγορση για θερμοκρασιες ρεκορ.
		
Clique para expandir...

*
Btw the article was posted on a Friday so we are in the safe zone of ''non-Sundays''


----------



## mesogeiakos (22 Mai 2011 às 15:32)

Amending disse:


> The bad news is that he says the station was closed (without saying _temporarily_) last year. We will miss that station. Nostalgia, I'm afraid, is a thing we have to get used to.



Dont get ur hopes up though.According to the counsil of  Nea Filadelfia the station is planned to open ''once renovations are over'' see my article posted a few months ago


----------



## Amending (22 Mai 2011 às 15:48)

mesogeiakos disse:


> [...]no matter how many articles you write in Italian blogs.





​


----------



## mesogeiakos (22 Mai 2011 às 23:02)

Amending disse:


> Here the response of HNMS. I had sent them these links
> 
> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8339/emystathmosfiladelfia1.jpg
> 
> ...




Speaking of lies...lets turn the tables.The answer says ''the picture you send me'' which picture was it?Can you please proove to us this.It would be really interesting as a)you have not enclosed anything that prooves what you say and b) given the track record we have from ''Italian friends'' for trying through various blogs to discredit Athens European record (oh and there are a lot,my god its like a national effort or something  ) its only fair to ask for further proof in ''bona fide''

And finally how does this specifically infer to the exact hypothesized UHI of Nea Filadelfia.That is the million dollar question basically.

Until then we should remember that Tatoi and Elefsina recorded on the same day the European record....and well sorry it was recorded on a  ''sun''day that might have given Athens an unfair advantage  following the logical fallacies problem you seem to be inclined to!


----------



## Amending (23 Mai 2011 às 08:53)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Speaking of lies...lets turn the tables.The answer says ''the picture you send me'' which picture was it?Can you please proove to us this.It would be really interesting as a)you have not enclosed anything that prooves what you say and b) given the track record we have from ''Italian friends'' for trying through various blogs to discredit Athens European record (oh and there are a lot,my god its like a national effort of something  ) its only fair to ask for further proof in ''bona fide''
> 
> And finally how does this specifically infer to the exact hypothesized UHI of Nea Filadelfia.That is the million dollar question basically.












The usual extravagant craziness. The desire to oppose to factual evidences often forces you to skip consistency constraints in your argouments. Notice that the same exactly applies to your email to AM when you asked about the 48.5°C of Catenanuova in 1999. How can you prove that you did not edit the response and you did not manipulate it how you liked it? That's matter of verifiability. Anyone can email Sarantopoulos or anyone else in HNMS showing the links to the reportage and check what was asked and if the response was reported allegiantly or not. 
Thats the merit of methodological falsificationism: verifiable things can be checked with ease, and dismissed if false. Never read Karl Popper yet? 
For instance, I have recently emailed a health psychologist at the Kingston's and asked her if she advises any phd student (with some more detail). 



thermonisidakos disse:


> Until then we should remember that Tatoi and Elefsina recorded on the same day the European record....and well sorry it was recorded on a  ''sun''day that might have given Athens an unfair advantage  following the logical fallacies problem you seem to be inclined to!



Perhaps you have not understood too well the empirical result and the conceptual point originating the issue. In Sunday there is less UHI in industrial areas, not more UHI, as during days with less intense activity there is less energy usage and less thermal pollution. If a record is measured on Sunday it is more likely to be less inflated by UHI, not more. So in Sunday Jul 10, 1977 UHI was less an advantage than it would be say Thursday 14 July 1977. However empirical data shows that for Elefsina in 70's there was not clear weekly trend in daily mean temperatures. The trend becomes clear and systematic in 2000's.
About the 48°C in 1977, I have not particular demurs about. It is a old record measured by old  technology equipment as many others are, and perhaps they are comparatively reasonable. I actually do not know how much Elefsina temperature were inflated by UHI in 1977. UHI is a major problem today, but in my opinion it was not in mid-70's. For me, the 48°C is good. I would be much more prudent, instead, with Thissio, Hellinikon and Nea Filadelfia contemporary measures, that are inflated by the UHI.


----------



## mesogeiakos (23 Mai 2011 às 10:35)

Amending disse:


> The usual extravagant craziness. The desire to oppose to factual evidences often forces you to skip consistency constraints in your argouments. Notice that the same exactly applies to your email to AM when you asked about the 48.5°C of Catenanuova in 1999. How can you prove that you did not edit the response and you did not manipulate it how you liked it? That's matter of verifiability. Anyone can email Sarantopoulos or anyone else in HNMS showing the links to the reportage and check what was asked and if the response was reported allegiantly or not.
> Thats the merit of methodological falsificationism: verifiable things can be checked with ease, and dismissed if false. Never read Karl Popper yet?
> For instance, I have recently emailed a health psychologist at the Kingston's and asked her if she advises any phd student (with some more detail).
> 
> ...



Well for once (and for an Italian) your sense of humour is weak. I believe what you say about Sunday and I simply justify any ''criticism'' by saying the obvious....that Sun-day gave an extra edge to Athens back in 1977 

Following the reasoning fallacies of a mere sociologist I say we break some ground about your honesty regarding the Thiseio ''meteorological station photos''... I find it difficult to believe that you did not carry out research on the actual ''meteorological station'' per se,so before discrediting your ''pictures'' I will give you some time to come back with better research before exposing the ''salad'' of arguments you love.What do you say?

See?I am giving you a chance not to ridicule yourself!

PS.Oh btw what did Kingston say on your ad-hominen ''verification'' policy ? Did they happen to say that any PhD student moved their PhD like 9 months ago  bsc of partnership ?Was that included in their ''details'' or does it give you constrains in ''verifying'' stuff (following the ethics of the ''sociological'' way of doing research I take it)?


----------



## Amending (23 Mai 2011 às 15:11)

thermonisidakos disse:


> Well for once (and for an Italian) your sense of humour is weak. I believe what you say about Sunday and I simply justify any ''criticism'' by saying the obvious....that Sun-day gave an extra edge to Athens back in 1977
> 
> Following the reasoning fallacies of a mere sociologist I say we break some ground about your honesty regarding the Thiseio ''meteorological station photos''... I find it difficult to believe that you did not carry out research on the actual ''meteorological station'' per se,so before discrediting your ''pictures'' I will give you some time to come back with better research before exposing the ''salad'' of arguments you love.What do you say?
> 
> ...



How did you jump from the pictures of Nea Filadelfia to those of Thiseio? I haven't shown the pictures of the Thiseio station yet. If you want to see them, I can email them to you or give you the imageshack links to display and download them. But when I asked them the pictures I have not asked permission to show them publicily on forums, so I will not do that for now.

Give me some minutes to retrieve the email where they explained me about.

One interesting detail is that the station providing the real-time data that Ian Williams has monitored last summer is not the same of the monthly and yearly bulletins. The latter is located at the entrance of the NOA main bulding, while the other is located at the actinometric site in Thission (next to the second "cupola", the low and rusty one). The actinometric station has also an excellent dual tubes fan-aspirated solar radiation shield. This accounts for the small differences in mean tmins and tmax Ian found at the end of the month of August: they were two different stations. One with passive stevenson shelter 150 cm from the ground (so low tmins due to the WMO compliant height and high tmaxs due to bad stevenson shelter) and the other quite high from the ground (so high tmins) and good fan aspirated shield (so low tmaxs).

About Kingston, I do not want to reveal details publicily on forums. People caring their anonymity in my opinion must be permitted to do so, at least as long as they do not use their anonymity to behave like hooligans. However don't worry, she did not reply and she deleted my message without reading it. Also the most malignant academic credential check sometimes may fail.


----------



## Amending (23 Mai 2011 às 15:18)

That's too long and too much off-topic. Perhaps it is better to open a topic for this. Is there a "methods and instruments" room in this forum?


----------



## Lousano (23 Mai 2011 às 15:28)

Amending disse:


> That's too long and too much off-topic. Perhaps it is better to open a topic for this. Is there a "methods and instruments" room in this forum?



Open a topic HERE, that is a room for weather instruments.


----------



## Amending (23 Mai 2011 às 15:36)

Lousano disse:


> Open a topic HERE, that is a room for weather instruments.



Thanks. I'm typing right now.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Mai 2011 às 15:53)

Amending disse:


> Thanks. I'm typing right now.




Amending, be careful with that character called Mesogeiakos. According to him, in 1993 in Athens rainned less than 100 mm. The real figure was approximately 300 mm. He is used to lie:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-4708-52.html  (página 52)


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Mai 2011 às 16:15)

As temperaturas máximas de ontem em Espanha.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Mai 2011 às 16:16)

Como sempre, o enlace aos dados oficiais de AEMET: ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

A classificaçao depois de 22 días de maio. As cidades do vale do Guadalquivir siguen sendo as mais quentes. Em costa, Rincon de la Victoria (Malaga) sigue por diante de San Fernando (Cadiz), Almería e Cartagena (Murcia).


----------



## Amending (23 Mai 2011 às 16:43)

Ferreiro disse:


> Amending, be careful with that character called Mesogeiakos. According to him, in 1993 in Athens rainned less than 100 mm. The real figure was approximately 300 mm. He is used to lie:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-4708-52.html  (página 52)



I know that, but I am trying to ignore his provocations, to behave in a constructive way, and to treat him like a normal and equilibrated person with all the great wheels at their right place inside brain mechanisms. Maybe he accepts trying to deal with reality once or at least to behave accordingly.

Nevertheless I am still persuaded that it is far better that he works off in internet forums than behaving destructively in real life, so his aggressivity in forums may be useful, cathartic.


----------



## Amending (23 Mai 2011 às 16:58)

Here is the topic about the NOA weather station.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/observatorio-nacional-de-atenas-5691.html

No pictures, at least not the pictures they sent me.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Mai 2011 às 12:03)

As maximas de ontem em Espanha foram dispersas por toda a peninsula. De novo por cima dos 34ºC no vale do Guadalquivir.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Mai 2011 às 08:43)

Dia quente ontem (24 de maio) nos vales do Guadalquivir (Andujar), Tejo/Tajo (Montehermoso) e Guadiana (Merida).


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mai 2011 às 09:07)

Muito calor ontem na regiao mais oriental de Espanha. Por cima dos 36ºC nas estaçaos de AEMET do interior da provincia de Valencia e quase tamén 36ºC em Zaragoza. O vale do río Guadalquivir nao puido ontem alcançar os primeiros postos.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mai 2011 às 11:57)

Continua o calor no leste da península ibérica. As máximas de ontem estiveram concentradas em aquela regiao (Murcia, Alicante e Valencia). 36,8ºC na cidade de Elche.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mai 2011 às 15:07)

Classificaçao de maio até agora. 
Há novidades. Em locais de costa San Fernando (Cadiz) supera a Rincon de la Victoria (Malaga). 21,5ºC em San Fernando versus 21,4ºC em Rincon de la Victoria.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mai 2011 às 15:05)

Grande melhora na página web de AEMET. Agora ja nao é necesario descarregar os dados do servidor, ja se podem consultar os dados directamente sobre o mapa:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=2&datos=img


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Mai 2011 às 14:57)

Mais quente na ultima semana Rincon de la Victoria (Malaga) que San Fernando (Cadiz) em temperatura media. Ambas cidades terminarão o mes de maio com uma temperatura media de 22ºC.

Rincón de la Victoria





San Fernando


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jun 2011 às 14:21)

CLASSIFICAÇAO DE MAIO.

Sevilla e Andujar aproximadamente 23ºC de media em maio.
Em costa, Rincon de la Victoria empatou com San Fernando, 22ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jun 2011 às 15:22)

Ja temos os primeiros 7 días de Junho.
A cidade mais quente no interior é Sevilla, e em costa, San Fernando (Cadiz)


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jun 2011 às 10:22)

Castuera (Badajoz) e Andujar (Jaen) tiveram ontem as temperaturas mais altas em Espanha.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jun 2011 às 10:38)

Ontem voltou o calor á provincia de Murcia


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jun 2011 às 16:55)

Ja temos os dados dos primeiros 15 días de xunho.
As temperaturas medias de xunho no seguinte enlace
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-06/

Sevilla-aeroporto 24,23ºC é a cidade mais quente no interior.

Em costa continua as mais quentes sao:
Rincon de la victoria (Malaga) 22,74ºC
San Fernando (Cadiz) 22,54ºC
Cartagena (Murcia) 22,26ºC


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jun 2011 às 17:37)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ja temos os dados dos primeiros 15 días de xunho.
> As temperaturas medias de xunho no seguinte enlace
> http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-06/
> 
> ...



Bem este site:http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-06/ é espectacular tem aqui tudo!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jun 2011 às 14:08)

Depois de 18 días, assim estao as temperaturas medias na provincia de Malaga. Rincon de la Victoria agora tem mais de 23ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Jun 2011 às 20:53)

Hoje as temperaturas mais altas estao nas ilhas canarias, por cima de 40ºC.

Maximas e minimas até agora


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Jun 2011 às 15:38)

Quase 40ºC em Andujar (vale do Guadalquivir) ontem.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jun 2011 às 20:08)

Primeiros 40ºC en estaçao oficial de AEMET no vale do río Guadalquivir (Andujar).


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jun 2011 às 12:41)

42ºC a maxima de ontem em Andujar (vale do río Gudalquivir). Incrivelmente quente na minha Galiza: 40ºC em Ourense e até 31ºC na Corunha.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jul 2011 às 11:11)

Estatística de junho. 
Sevilla Aeroporto de San Pablo foi a estaçao meteorológica mais quente com 26,85ºC. Mais quente ainda foi Sevilla CMT quase 28ºC, mas com dados incompletos. 
A temperatura máxima de Fuentes de Andalucia é um erro.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jul 2011 às 11:16)

Na costa os locais mais quentes foram nas provincias de Cadiz: Chipiona 24,4ºC, San Fernando 24,2ºC e Malaga: Rincón de la Victoria 24,1ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Jul 2011 às 14:21)

Assim esta a classificaçao em Julho até agora.
Murcia é a mais quente ate agora 28.73ºC, por cima de Sevilla-aeroporto de S. Pablo com 28.04ºC. O mes é claramente mais fresco que em anos anteriores.
No promedio das máximas, é Andujar, como sempre, a mais quente com 36.51ºC pouco calor para esse local.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Ago 2011 às 09:35)

Ja temos as temperaturas medias de xulho em Espanha. Ja todos sabem que foi um mes fresco na península ibérica. 
A estaçao mais quente em temperatura media foi Murcia 28,67ºC (ainda que com ums poucos dias sem dados), seguida de Sevilla-aeroporto de S. Pablo com 28,08ºC. A mais quente em promedio de maximas foi Montoro (Cordoba) com 36,81ºC seguida de Andujar (Jaén).


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Ago 2011 às 21:36)

Hoje Sevilla-aeroporto e Sevilla-Tablada superarom os 40ºC. A temperatura mais alta como é habitual foi em Andujar, quase 42ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Ago 2011 às 12:17)

Depois da rectificaçao de dados, as temperaturas maximas e minimas de ontem en estaçaos oficiais de AEMET

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=2&datos=img


Sevilla-Tablada 40,9ºC e Andujar 41,9ºC


----------



## F_R (9 Ago 2011 às 16:59)

Teve fresquinho bem junto a Portugal


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Ago 2011 às 21:25)

Ferreiro disse:


> Depois da rectificaçao de dados, as temperaturas maximas e minimas de ontem en estaçaos oficiais de AEMET
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=2&datos=img
> 
> ...



As 3 estaçaos oficiais de AEMET en Sevilla:

CMT (centro meteorológico territorial) 41.6ºC
Tablada 40.9ºC
Aeroporto de San Pablo 40.5ºC

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/2011/8/08/?order=t.tmax-DESC


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Ago 2011 às 10:13)

As máximas de ontem 9 de agosto. Uma vez mais o vale do Guadalquivir por cima dos 40ºC. 41,6ºC em Andujar (provincia de Jaen).


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Ago 2011 às 10:24)

*Re: Athens to experience 50°C during the summer/ Greek Ministry of Climate Change*

Outro dia com temperaturas por cima dos 40ºC em o vale do Guadalquivir. Temperaturas oficiais de ontem 9 de agosto.






Nao ha competiçao posivel, o vale do Guadalquivir atingue os 40ºC con regularidade todos os anos, inclusive em veraos frescos como é o actual. 

Atenas-elefsina nao conseguir atingir os 40ºC desde 2008!!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Ago 2011 às 14:10)

Ferreiro disse:


> As máximas de ontem 9 de agosto. Uma vez mais o vale do Guadalquivir por cima dos 40ºC. 41,6ºC em Andujar (provincia de Jaen).




Mais quente que Sevilla-aeroporto, Sevilla-CMT 40,8ºC ontem 9 de agosto:

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Ago 2011 às 12:29)

*Re: Athens to experience 50°C during the summer/ Greek Ministry of Climate Change*

Ontem de novo Sevilla superou os 40ºC: 40.3ºC na estaçao de AEMET do centro meteorológico territorial. O aeroporto de Sevilla em cambio soamente 39.6ºC.

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/2011/8/10/





En quanto a isso seguimos esperando pelos 40ºC em Atenas.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Ago 2011 às 12:36)

Assím está a classificaçao das estaçaos oficiais de AEMET nos primeiros 7 meses do ano, que ja nos da uma idea de como vai a ser ao final do ano.

Os dados de temperatura media mensual estao todos no seguinte enlace:
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/

Algumas estaçaos têm algums días sem dados, mas a media anual pouco variará.

O local mais quente é a cidade de Rincon de la Victoria, perto de Malaga. A continuaçao estao as estaçaos de Sevilla e Malaga-Puerto.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Ago 2011 às 14:40)

*Re: Athens to experience 50°C during the summer/ Greek Ministry of Climate Change*

Ontem 11 de agosto outra vez mais de 40ºC no vale do Gudalquivir: 41.1ºC em Andujar. Esta é a 

região europea que de verdade alcança 40ºC com regularidade, e  não esa Atenas-elefsina que leva 3 anos sem chegar a os 40ºC. E isso que Elefsina tem muita ilha de calor, porque se imos as estaçaos de Atenas que estão fora da cidade: o aeroporto internacional de Atenas (Spata), os 40ºC sao quase ciencia ficção.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Ago 2011 às 10:42)

*Re: Athens to experience 50°C during the summer/ Greek Ministry of Climate Change*

Ontem, 14 de agosto, de novo mais de 40ºC no vale de Guadalquivir: Montoro (provincia de Córdoba) 40.1ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Ago 2011 às 10:00)

De novo mais de 40ºC no vale do río Guadalquivir, ontem 15 de agosto. Tambem nas ilhas Canarias.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Ago 2011 às 13:06)

Um dia mais o vale do Guadalquivir demostra onde as temperaturas de mais de 40ºC saõ habituais em Europa (península iberica) e onde não (Grecia).


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Ago 2011 às 10:14)

Ontem menos calor no vale do Guadalquivir, mas ainda 40ºC em Granada.


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2011 às 11:24)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ontem menos calor no vale do Guadalquivir, mas ainda 40ºC em Granada.



Esse valor de Granada-Cartuja merece destaque também pelo facto de ser um local a 780m de altitude.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Ago 2011 às 22:07)

Hoje muito calor.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Ago 2011 às 10:51)

Ontem foi o día mais quente do ano no vale do río Guadalquivir: Montoro acima dos 44ºC e Andujar 43.5ºC.


Tambem muito calor no resto de Espanha: Madrid-Aeroporto de Barajas 39.0ºC, Zaragoza 41ºC e inclusive Burgos 37ºC (a 900 metros de altitude!).


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Set 2011 às 12:47)

Terminou agosto com as seguintes temperaturas. Ainda que nao foi um verao muito quente, alguma estaçao superou os 29ºC de temperatura media. As temperaturas máximas mais altas em Andujar e Montoro com quase 38ºC de media, pouca coisa para esses locais.
Em costa a cidade mais quente foi Carboneras (provincia de Almería) e Rincón de la Victoria (provincia de Málaga).


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Set 2011 às 14:35)

Ainda mais de 40ºC no vale do río Gudalquivir. Dados de ontem 8 de setembro.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Set 2011 às 22:51)

Ontem 9 de setembro de novo mais de 40ºC em Andujar. Andujar e outros locais do vale do Guadalquivir tiveram ao menos algum día com mais de 40ºC em junho, julho, agosto e setembro. É o normal. 

Hoje o calor se desplazou ao leste: Carcaixent (Valencia).


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Set 2011 às 14:35)

Continua o calor na peninsula ibérica. Ontem 41ºC em Andujar (provincia de Jaén). Ja 5 días em setembro por cima de 40ºC em Andujar (días 7,8,9,12 e 13).


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Set 2011 às 13:44)

40,0ºC exactos ontem em Andujar. 6 días ja por cima dos 40ºC somente no mes de setembro.
Elefsina e Tatoi????  Desculmpem, tenho que rir.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Set 2011 às 14:47)

Nao esqueço os dados das estaçaos gregas. As temperaturas oficiais medias de xulho 2011 (máximas em cor vermelho e mínimas en cor azul) estao no Climatic Bulletin of July 2011

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_html





A temperatura media de xulho 2011 (media simple: max+min/2) é

Rodos  27.6ºC
Karpathos 26.85ºC
Herakleio (ilha de Creta) 25.75ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Set 2011 às 15:14)

No mesmo link de antes podem ver todos os boletims climaticos mensuais de 2011 até agora segundo o serviço meteorologico oficial grego. 
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_html

As medias simples (MAX+MIN/2) sao

Enero
Rodos 13.3ºC
Karpathos 14.4ºC
Herakleio  12.8ºC

Fevereiro
Rodos 14.3ºC
Karpathos 14.55ºC
Herakleio 13.9ºC

Março
Rodos 14.3ºC
Karpathos 14.55ºC
Herakleio 13.4ºC

Abril
Rodos 16.7ºC
Karpathos 16.7ºC
Herakleio 15.45ºC

Maio
Rodos 20.1ºC
Karpathos  19.85ºC
Herakleio 18.6ºC

Junho
Rodos 24.75ºC
Karpathos 24.3ºC
Herakleio 23.15ºC

HNMS aínda que publica os dados diarios de Ierapetra (no sul da ilha de Creta), curiosamente nao publica os resumos mensuais. Acho que é debido a que os dados diarios de Ierapetra nao sao completos.

Logo porei a taboa comparamdo Andalucia/Canarias e as ilhas gregas até julho


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Set 2011 às 10:58)

Imos agora com a comparaçao sul de Espanha e ilhas mais quentes de Grecia até o mes de julho.

Os dados das estaçaos espanholas (Tiempo atmosférico mensual):
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/

Os dados das estaçaos gregas (Climatic Bulletins):
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_html

JANEIRO-JULHO 2011






Cidades do continente sao máis quentes que as ilhas gregas mais meridionais. Nao é surpresa para mim. Quiça no outono as ilhas gregas subiram na listagem. Veremos. Até agora victoria absoluta das estaçaos do sul de Espanha, em que pese á localizaçao no continente.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (30 Set 2011 às 15:41)

Andujar es la ciudad mas calida de España en verano,
siempre se nombraba Ecija, pero en Andujar se ha llegado
a 47ºc varias veces, como en 2003.

Os dades do Sevilla CMT no son oficiales.
Solo se mide por curiosidade-


----------



## J.S. (30 Set 2011 às 17:20)

Sim, os locais mais quentes estão entre Cordoba e Andujar. Penso que Montoro e muito quente no verão tambem.

Mas tu esta em Huelva. Acho que la ha algumas localidades que ficam quente tambem, como cerca de Rosal de la Frontera, El granado e ao lado Portugues Amareleja, Sobral de Adiça e outros. O que esta necessario, penso eu, e uma local que esta bem encaixade, ao interior e ao baixo altitude. Menos que 150 m. Penso que o rio Chança (Vale do..) esta interesante tambem. O Murtigão entre Moura e Barrancos (e o Murtigão??) aos 70-100 m esta muito quente tambem. 130 m mais baixo que Amareleja significa talvez a 36 C como media das maximas (1961-1990). 

Mas sobre Huelva (provincia): não tems dados interessantes para nos??

Saludo,

Jorge




Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Andujar es la ciudad mas calida de España en verano,
> siempre se nombraba Ecija, pero en Andujar se ha llegado
> a 47ºc varias veces, como en 2003.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Out 2011 às 13:11)

Rematado setembro, estes foram os dados das estaçaos de AEMET.






De novo Sevilla aeroporto no interior e Rincon de la Victoria (Málaga) na costa foram as mais quentes em temperatura media com quase 26ºC, ja que Murcia tem dados incompletos. Em temperatura media das máximas foi Andujar o local mais quente de Espanha e de toda Europa com 35ºC, como acontece sempre. Nas medias das máximas acho que Andujar é imbatível em Europa.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Out 2011 às 18:46)

Muito calor hoje em Andalucia, com mais de 36ºC em Andujar e outros locais.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Nov 2011 às 14:43)

Aquí temos as temperaturas medias do mes de outubro em locais espanhois. Nesta epoca do ano ja sao os locais das ilhas Canarias os mais quentes e com muita diferença. Locais com medias de 26ºC nao sao posibeis noutro lugar de Espanha.






Em quanto a isso, os locais mais quentes na peninsula foram San Jose del Valle (Cadiz) e Sevilla aeroporto no interior, e San Fernando (Cadiz) e Rincón de la Victoria (Málaga) na costa, com temperaturas medias entre 22ºC e 23ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Nov 2011 às 16:23)

E assim está a classificaçao desde janeiro até outubro.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Nov 2011 às 22:44)

Temperaturas medias dos primeiros 15 días de novembro em Espanha

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-11/?order=t.tmed-DESC

Na península, ja Sevilla queda muito retrasada. Nos 2 últimos meses do ano sao sempre as estaçaos de costa das provincias de Malaga e Almería as mais quentes. As estaçaos das ilhas baleares sao uma anomalía positiva este novembro. Acho que ao final do mes ficarám detrás das estaçaos de Malaga e Almería.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Dez 2011 às 15:25)

Dados de temperatura de novembro nas estaçoes de AEMET. Como era de esperar as medias mais altas na espanha peninsular no tramo de costa que abrange Malaga e Almería. Mais de 18ºC em Adra e Cabo de Gata (e com dados dos 30 días).





O listado completo: http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-11/


Se têm curiosidade, na cidade grega de Ierapetra (S de Creta), segundo o amigo grego a cidade mais quente de Europa, no mes de novembro tiveram 15ºC de media (formula grega):
http://cirrus.meteo.noa.gr/forecast/bolam/index.htm (o enlace é Observations-NOA/Ierapetra)

Saúdos!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Jan 2012 às 16:52)

Terminado *dezembro *ja temos os dados das estaçoes oficiais de AEMET.
O local mais quente foi *Maspalomas (Ilhas Canarias) 22.7ºC* (ainda que com muitos días sem dados). Depois muitos locais com mais de 20ºC de media nas ilhas Canarias.
Fora das ilhas Canarias, o mais quente foi *Adra (Almería) com 15.71ºC*, depois Motril (Granada) 15.67ºC e depois Cabo de Gata (Almería) e Rincón de la Victoria (Málaga) com 15.4ºC. Como sempre a costa de Málaga, Granada e Almería o mais cálido da Espanha peninsular nos meses de inverno. Alguém duvidaba?

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-12/?order=t.tmed-DESC


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jan 2012 às 00:05)

Ferreiro disse:


> Dados de temperatura de *novembro* nas estaçoes de AEMET. Como era de esperar as medias mais altas na espanha peninsular no tramo de costa que abrange Malaga e Almería. *Mais de 18ºC em Adra e Cabo de Gata* (e com dados dos 30 días).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agora ja temos os dados oficiais de novembro do HNMS (o AEMET grego)
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_html

A ilha grega de Rodos foi a estaçao oficial mais quente, com 18.3ºC de promedio de máximas e 13.2ºC de promedio de mínimas. Ou seja, a media de novembro em *Rodos *foi de  *15.75ºC, versus Adra 18.1ºC*. Pelo que muito mais quente a costa sur de Andalucía que as ilhas gregas, ja nao digo nada da Grecia continental .
Uma diferença enorme, sobre todo porque Rodos é uma ilha e Adra (Almería) fica mais ao norte e no continente.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jan 2012 às 23:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> Terminado *dezembro *ja temos os dados das estaçoes oficiais de AEMET.
> O local mais quente foi *Maspalomas (Ilhas Canarias) 22.7ºC* (ainda que com muitos días sem dados). Depois muitos locais com mais de 20ºC de media nas ilhas Canarias.
> Fora das ilhas Canarias, o mais quente foi *Adra (Almería) com 15.71ºC*, depois Motril (Granada) 15.67ºC e depois Cabo de Gata (Almería) e Rincón de la Victoria (Málaga) com 15.4ºC. Como sempre a costa de Málaga, Granada e Almería o mais cálido da Espanha peninsular nos meses de inverno. Alguém duvidaba?
> 
> http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-12/?order=t.tmed-DESC




Com ese mes termina o ano 2011. 
O local mais quente na península foi Rincón de la Victoria (Malaga). Lógicamente, os locais mais quentes estiveram todos nas ilhas Canarias, com muita diferença.
Este e o cadro final, o podium espanhol (realmente há muitos locais nas Canarias por diante de Rincón de la victoria, mas fago assim para que figure um local da peninsula).





Todos os dados mensuais no seguinte link
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2012 às 11:20)

Os dados oficiais de Sevilla aeroporto






A media anual foi de 20.31ºC, por cima do promedio, aínda que nao é record.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2012 às 19:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> Os dados oficiais de Sevilla aeroporto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O caso é que aquele personagem grego tinha um foro em espanha que dizía: _Ierapetra, a cidade mais cálida de Europa_. Segundo ele era impossivel que uma ciudade ibérica tivese uma media anual mais alta que Ierapetra.
Pois vejam os dados de Ierapetra do 2011 





A media anual em Ierapetra (fórmula grega) foi de 19.5ºC. Se fago o cálculo coa fórmula espanhola/portuguesa (max+min/2) é 22.3+17.0/2 = 19.65ºC
Sevilla foi 20.31ºC  
Rincón de la Victoria 20.63ºC

E se comparo com Mogan (Canarias) 22.5ºC ja é de risa

Enfim, muita risa.


----------

